#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  حمادو علي كرسي التعارف

## boukybouky

[frame="9 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

من جديد بعد غياب عودة كرسي التعارف



و اليوم الكرسي يعود بعضو نشيط جداً يتميز يخفة الظل و سرعة البحث
و تاكسي المنتدي خير من يشهد علي ذلك 

معنا علي الكرسي العضو:

حمادو

أهلاً و مرحباً بك حمادو معنا في كرسي التعارف 

حمادو اشترك في المنتدي في   07-02-2007 

و اليوم نستضيفه علي الكرسي لنتعرف عليه و نعصره أسئلة ههههه

عايزة بقي كل الناس الحلوين اللي ياما حمادو اخد منهم جولات التاكسي يتفضلوا معانا 

و يقوموا بالواجب انا مش هقول ...انا هسكت خااااااالص هههههههههههه

بجد سعيدة انك قبلت يا حمادو دعوتنا علي الكرسي و ان شاء الله مش نثقل عليك بأسلتنا

لك الحق في عدم الرد علي الأسئلة التي لا تتوافق معك 

و لكن علي ألا تكون اكثر من نسبة 1% من مجمل الأسئلة (إحنا كرمااااااااااء جداً)

و الآن أترككم مع حمادو و حظ موفق لك

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا هبدأ الأسئلة علي بركة الله ...

* من هو حمادو؟؟؟

* عندما يسرح حمادو مع نفسه ...ماذا يري؟؟؟

* ما هو أكثر ما يغضبك؟؟؟؟

* مبدأ تؤمن به و لا تتنازل عنه..فما هو؟؟

كفاية كده و لي عودة ان شاء الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## saladino

اهلا اهلا ياجميل منور الكرسى وقعت ياحماادوو 

ربنا يعينك على الاسئلة والقاعدة على الكرسى

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اهلا حمادو 
مرحب بك اخ عزيز وعضو مميز 
انا حبيت اسلم واهنى 
وربنا يقويك 
ومنتظر اتعرف اكثر وبشوق على شخصيه اكن لها خالص التقدير والاحترام 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

*

----------


## Maruko

حماااااااادو  هنا 

يا مرحبا يامرحبا 

وقععععععععععععت ولا حدش سماااااا عليك 

يالا انا جيت بس اشقر واعمل زيارة خفيفة 

ولي عودة ان شاء الله 

تحياتى

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

حمادو النادو كونادواهلا يا جميل
ازي سعادتك يا باشا
احنا بنسال علي صحه معاليك بس الاول
يعني احسن سؤال يجي كده و لا كده
يضرب في النفوخ
يطلع من اللوز 
تبقي الحاله مش ولابد
المهم
مستعد
1-2-4
ههههه غلاسه

المهم 
امنعوا الضحك
يلا خد عندك

1- ليه سافرت بره؟
2- كيف هيه الحياه في الغربه؟
3- كيف كانت مشاعرك في اول سنه من الغربه؟
4 لماذا لم تعد الي مصر نهائيا؟
5-ما هو اروع مشهد وقعت عليه عيناك و لم يفارها الي الان و دائما تتذكره و متي تتذكره؟

يالا يا لوز
جاوب بقي
و اياك تغش
شايفاك
و شايفه البرشامه
 :Girl (10):

----------


## مُوها

*،؛،؛ ربنا يعينك حمادو وخفوا عليه شوية يا جماعة هههههههههههههههه ،؛،؛*

----------


## Masrawya

اهلا اهلا بالاخ حمادو 
ازيك يا فندم 
منور المعصره والله قصدى الكرسى  :Girl (25):  

اتفضل استوريييح باءه علشان موالنا طويييييل

السؤال بيقول يا استاذ حماادو  علل ...يعنى افطن...


- ايه اكثر حلم حلمته واتحقق و حلم تانى متحققش؟
-اكثر موضوع اثر فيك جدا احزنك اوى او فرحك اوى؟
-قولى اكثر موقف تتمنى انو مش يتكرر تانى ابدا؟
-اجمل صفات شايفها فى نفسك و صفات حاسس انك لازم تغيرها؟
-هل انت شخص سهل اسعاده ؟
-و ايه اكثر شىء ممكن يستفزك؟
-هل كل قرارتك و مواقفك متحكم فيها عقلك و لا لعاطفتك دور فى حياتك و بنسبة كام فى الميه؟
-ايه هو اكثر شىء او شخص  حاسس انك محتاجله فى حياتك و يفضل معاك على طول؟
- ايه اهم قرارا اخذته فى حياتك ومش ممكن ترجع فيه؟
-موقف حصلك غير لك اتجاه تفكيرك؟
سؤال مهم باءه
بما انك حمادو اللى على طول جعان ايه دور الكشرى و المحشى فى حياتك . :Girl (12):  

كفايه كده و لا ايه؟؟؟ اه لا كفايه هفكر تانى و جيلك

انا كنت بعدل فى المشاركه فجاءه لقيت مريم جت امتى دى 
يالا المهم ربنا معاك يا ابو مريم و سلامى لمريم 

شكرا بوكى على اختيارك.
تحياتى.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن العزيز / حمادو
منور الكرسى . ارجو أن تكون بخير . بمناسبة تواجدك فى المانيا وأختلاف وجهات النظر والمواقف السيباسية بين البلدين وأحياناً يكون الدين موضوع للنقاش فى المانيا مع وجود من يكنون للدين الإسلامى الشر . السؤال كيف يكون شعورك ؟ وماذا يمكن للمغترب فى هذه الحالة أن يفعل ؟ دمت بخير حمادوة

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> من جديد بعد غياب عودة كرسي التعارف
> 
> 
> 
> و اليوم الكرسي يعود بعضو نشيط جداً يتميز يخفة الظل و سرعة البحث
> و تاكسي المنتدي خير من يشهد علي ذلك 
> 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

والله يا بوكى انا كنت سعيد جدا لما عرضتى عليا موضوع الكرسى...وبصراحة انا اتفاجئت بيه دلوقتي...بس كانت مفاجأه سعيدة جدا...
واوعدكم ان شاء الله انى اجاوب على كل الاسئلة وبكل صراحة
ادعوا لي بأه ان ربنا يسترها عليا*

 :Girl (12):

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته بوكى بوكي



> انا هبدأ الأسئلة علي بركة الله ...


 
اتفضلى اتفضلي ربنا يعينى على حل الاسئلة 



> * من هو حمادو؟؟؟


 
بنى آدم عادى جدا جدا...ليا اخ واخت هم كل اللى ليا في الدنيا...
مسلم العقيدة
مصرى الجنسية
أوروبى المبادئ
باحاول انى اكون صريح مع نفسى قبل ما اكون صريح مع الناس...
باشتغل في واحد من مصانع شركة نوفارتس فارما (واحدة من اكبر مصنعى الادوية في العالم)...
وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله وقريب يكون معايا ماجستير في اداريات واقتصاديات منشآت كيميائة وصحية...حاجة كده مالهاش اى لازمة بس متخصصة جدا في ادارة المستشفيات, او مصانع الادوية ومستحضرات التجميل...
بحب مصر جدا وقررت انى احبها بعيد عنها احسن من انى اكرهها وانا فيها...
بحب السفر زي عنيا  :Girl (12):  وبحب الغطس

كفاية كده بأه  :Girl (29): 




> * عندما يسرح حمادو مع نفسه ...ماذا يري؟؟؟


 
ههههههههههه
باغمض عيني واتخيلني اب...وعيالى حواليا...وآدم ابنى عنده 20 سنة وجاى يتكلم معايا ويقول لي بابا انا وقعت وحبيت, ونقعد مع بعض في مطعم او نخرج نقعد على البحر ونتكلم كتيييييييييييير قوى عن البنت اللى هو بيحبها.
أو مريم بنتى لما اقفشها بتتكلم مع حبيبها في التليفون, وابقى من جوايا باضحك عليها علشان انا عديت على المرحلة دي, ولكن دورى كأب لازم اكون صارم واحط قطرة في عيني علشان تبقى حمرا (عيني طبعا) ...بس لازم  اقعد واتكلم مع مريم بنتى واعرف مين هو الولد دا, واديها بأه نصائح واعمل فيها الفك المفترس وانا بامنعها من الكلام مع الواد دا, مع انى متأكد انها هاتكلمه بعد ما اخلص محاضرتى معاها...
ههههههههههههههه

صدقيني كل ما باسرح مع نفسى باتخيلنى اب وباتخيل اولادى آدم ومريم ان شاء الله




> * ما هو أكثر ما يغضبك؟؟؟؟


 
بصراحة يا بوكى تساوت معايا الفرحة بالغضب...كلها احاسيس وخلاص ... الفرق ان فيه احاسيس بترسم ابتسامة واحاسيس تانية بترسم تكشيرة على الوجه....
بس باتضايق من ان حد يفهمني غلط, باحاول بكل قوة انى افهمه وجهة نظرى لو هو عايز يسمع...
كمان باحس بالغضب جدا لما حد يهين الدين, اي دين سواء مسيحية او اسلام او يهودية...بس هنا للاسف في اوربا اهانة الاديان في الاعمال الكوميدية هى الشائعة زي مثلا يتريقوا على السيد المسيح عليه السلام, او على الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, او حتى على رسل اليهودية....دا شئ بيخليني اتضايق بس باحاول انى مش اخرج مشاعرى , وباحاول انى افهم الناس ان الدين عامل زي البنزين, اللعب بيه ممتع ولكنه خطر وحارق ومميت.




> * مبدأ تؤمن به و لا تتنازل عنه..فما هو؟؟


 
مبدأ عامل لي مشكلة مع ناس كتيرة بس مريحني انا شخصيا...
اخرهم مع انسانة عزيزة عليا جدا خسرتها بسبب المبدأ دا
  أبدا لا تقول ابدا    Never say never
لانى مش عارف ايه اللى ممكن يحصل كمان 5 دقايق...باخطط اه ولكنى غير متأكد من اللى هايجي

بخلاف جملة انجليزية قوية جدا معناها
You can do every thing you want, just if you really want  تستطيع ان تفعل كل شئ تريده, فقط اذا اردته بقوه.

دي مبادئ في حياتى مؤمن بيها جدا....بخلاف طبعا مبادئ وتعاليم كثيرة جدا مؤمن بيها ايمان اعمى زي ما بيقولوا زي الاية الكريمة 
ان مع العسر يسرا ان مع العسر يسرا




> كفاية كده و لي عودة ان شاء الله


 
اشكرك بوكى بوكى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ومنتظر عودتك ان شاء الله 




> في رعاية الله ،،،


في رعاية الله اختى الفاضلة

----------


## حمادو

> اهلا اهلا ياجميل منور الكرسى وقعت ياحماادوو 
> 
> ربنا يعينك على الاسئلة والقاعدة على الكرسى


*يا اهلا يا صلادينو..
دا مش كرسى تعارف دا كرسى اعتراف
ربنا يعيني على الاسئلة ...ماشاء الله العينة بينة زي ما بيقولوا...
هههههههههههههه
تحياتى لك اخى الفاضل
*

----------


## سوني

اختيار موفق بوكى بوكى    

اهلا بيك حمادو على كرسى التعارف 

وربنا يعينك على الاسئلة   

انا شايفة الهجوم شديد من الاعضاء 

ههههههههههههههههه 

يالا بقى ربنا معاك

----------


## حمادو

> *اهلا حمادو 
> مرحب بك اخ عزيز وعضو مميز 
> انا حبيت اسلم واهنى 
> وربنا يقويك 
> ومنتظر اتعرف اكثر وبشوق على شخصيه اكن لها خالص التقدير والاحترام 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> *



*استاذى العزيز اسكندرانى
اولا اشكرك على الوردة الجميلة دى
ثانيا بادعى لك بقالى اكتر من اسبوعين انك تاخد جنسية بروناى وتعزمنا عندك في القصر.
وثالثا بأه ادعى لي ربنا يقويني علشان دا واضح انه مش كرسى تعارف وانما اداة تعذيب 
ههههههههههههههههههه

كل احترامى لحضرتك اخ واستاذ لي احترمه كثيرا في المنتدى 


*

----------


## حمادو

> حماااااااادو  هنا 
> 
> يا مرحبا يامرحبا 
> 
> وقععععععععععععت ولا حدش سماااااا عليك 
> 
> يالا انا جيت بس اشقر واعمل زيارة خفيفة 
> 
> ولي عودة ان شاء الله 
> ...


*يا اهلا يا اهلا ماروكو....
بصراحة وقعت وقعة ظالم
ههههههههههههههههههه
مستنيكي ان شاء الله لما تسنى السكينة وتحطي السيخ المحمى في صرصور ودنى
ههههههههههههههه
تحياتي ليكي اختى العزيزة*

----------


## حمادو

> *حمادو النادو كونادو
> *





> *اهلا يا جميل
> ازي سعادتك يا باشا
> احنا بنسال علي صحه معاليك بس الاول
> يعني احسن سؤال يجي كده و لا كده
> يضرب في النفوخ
> يطلع من اللوز 
> تبقي الحاله مش ولابد
> المهم
> مستعد
> ...


*

الانسة بكلويز راعية الغنم والمعيز بحالها هنا؟
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا.

شايفة يا بكلويز الاسئلة من بدايتها عاملة ازاي؟؟؟ حاجة يعني تفرقع الدماغ

والله انا هاعمل اللى عليا...ولو مش ظهرت بعد الموضوع دا اعرفوا ان السيخ المحمى اتحط في صرصور ودنى ونافوخى ضرب
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*



> *1- ليه سافرت بره؟
> *


   
*سافرت برا علشان احقق حلمى وطموحاتى...زي اي حد عايز يسافر برا...سافرت علشان كنت حاسس انى مخنوق في مصر, احلامى وطموحاتى اكبر من المساحة اللى انا واخدها في مصر...
ضيفى على دا كمان انى ماليش ظهر, وزي ما بيقولوا في مصر اللى مالهوش ظهر بيتضرب على بطنه...وانا ياما في مصر اتضربت على بطنى...
سافرت هربان من الوضع الاجتماعى والاقتصادى, سافرت علشان اكون انسان مكتمل الانسانية, مش انى اكون كائن للحاكم الحق في انه يعطيه انسانيته او لأ...
في مصر كنت باذاكر علشان احاول انجح ومش كنت بانجح, باشتغل علشان اجيب فلوس وماكنش فيه فلوس بتفضل...انما هنا الوضع مختلف...
ثم انى او اي حد في مصر مش اقل من اي شخص في اوربا له حق انه يستمتع بالدنيا...ربنا سبحانه وتعالى اعطانا الارض علشان نستمتع بيها مش علشان مجموعة معينة تستمتع والباقى يغرق في مشاكله.
وهنا محتاج ابين حاجة وهو ان فيه ناس بتعتبر السفر هدف في حد ذاته...الناس دي لما بتسافر بتواجه مشاكل كتيرة لانهم مش خططوا لما بعد السفر والاستقرار...
انما السفر لازم يكون وسيلة لتحقيق هدف مش قادر انى احقق في مصر...على سبيل المثال تحسين الوضع الاجتماعى والمادى او تحسين الوضع الثقافي...

سافرت وهربت برا مصر علشان يكون ليا بعد كده قيمة في قلب مصر...سافرت برا علشان مش عايز اهانة اكتر من الاهانة اللى حصلت لي جواها...سافرت علشان اكون ظهر لاهلى في مصر علشان مافيش حد فيهم يتضرب على بطنه...
ياااااااااه يا بكلويز دا انا سافرت علشان حاجات كتيرة قوى.


*


> *2- كيف هيه الحياه في الغربه؟
> *


*
غربة؟ ياساتر يا رب...مين اللى جاب سيرة الغربة طيب؟ الحمد لله اولا انا مش حاسس باي غربة هنا...ليا اصدقائي ومعارفى هنا, ليا شقتى وشغلى ودراستي....ولما مصر بتوحشنى بافتح النت اتكلم معاها في المنتدى هنا...او لما بتوحشنى قوي باحجز طيارة وانزل اسبوع او اسبوعين لغاية ما آخد كفايتي...
تعرفى؟ بالرغم من ان انا عايش اعتبر في قرية صغيرة هنا الا انى لما اسافر اي مكان وارجع تاني للقرية باحس انى روحت البيت...صدقيني اول ما باشوف نور القرية من بعيد وانا في العربية باقول اخيرا روحت....حتى لما باجى من مصر...
علشان كده مافيش احساس بالغربة خالص...
اما بأه عن الحياة في المانيا وسويسرا فهى مختلفة تماما عن الحياة في مصر...تقريبا 180 درجة اختلاف...اد ايه الشعوب الاوربية خصوصا الالمانية حاربوا كتير واتظلموا بجد من الحكومات ومات منهم فوق 20 مليون شخص في حربين اتنين بس...اد ايه الناس دي بتقدر معنى كلمة الحرية...اد ايه عندهم ثقافة وعندهم شعور بالمسئولية تجاه معظم القضايا اللى حواليهم...شعوب شافت الذل بجد فحاربته, انما احنا للاسف على رأي زميل الماني بيقول لي انتوا بتدلعوا في مصر لان في مصر مافيش حد شال جثة ابوه من الارض علشان يفتحها ويحط فيها زرعة بطاطس ياكلها لان مافيش لا ارض خصبة ولا اكل يتاكل...في المانيا يا بكلويز بعد الحرب عملوا كده علشان يقدروا يعيشوا...النهاردة حياتهم اختلفت تماما بالرغم من ان المانيا لغاية 1990 كانت محتلة ولغاية النهاردة لسه محتلة مناطق كتير فيها...
حياة كلها عمل وصدق, حياة فيها المذنب بيتعاقب واللى بيعمل شئ كويس بيتكافئ...اكيد طبعا مش جنة لانه على الوجه الاخر فيه اباحية كاملة وتعتبر المانيا وسويسرا من الدول اللى الاباحية فيها على اعلى مستوياتها في العالم لانه في سويسرا تم تقنين قانون يبيح للاخ انه يتجوز اخته....بخلاف ان المانيا معروفة باباحيتها من زمان....
وانما كل واحد فينا بيبص للحياة في اوربا بنظرته هو, وانا شفتها بنظرة عملية علشان كده شايف الحياة هنا جميلة وصحية.





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأنسه بكلويز
					
				








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأنسه بكلويز
					
				
3- كيف كانت مشاعرك في اول سنه من الغربه؟


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا هاوصف ليكي اول اسبوع غربة بعد ما قررت عدم النزول لمصر....تخيلي اولا الصدمة الرهيبة اللى اخدتها, لغة غريبة تماما مش اعرف فيها حرف...نشاط وحيوية وكل شئ بميعاد...ممنوع الفهلوة منعا باتا...ضياع تام وعدم معرفتى بكل الالات الالكترونية اللى موجودة في الشارع....صدقيني كنت كل يوم بابكى واكتر من مرة قلت لا انا مش هاقدر اعيش في المانيا واكثر من مرة قلت انا رايح اسبانيا او ايطاليا انما المانيا مش هاقدر اعيش فيها.
بعد كده بدأت ادخل في مدرسة لتعليم اللغة والعادات والتقاليد الالمانية لمدة 6 شهور...في المدرسة اكتشفت ان مش انا الوحيد اللى حاسس بالوحدة والصدمة الثقافية وانما فيه ناس كتيرة جدا من امريكا وانجلترا وتركيا وروسيا اتصدموا بالحياة في المانيا...ودا عمل لى الى حد ما حالة من الهدوء لغاية ما المدرسة خلصت ولقيت نفسى مديون للبنك باكتر من ربع مليون جنيه مصري تمن العربية والمدرسة....وقتها الدنيا كلها اتطربقت فوق نفاخوى ولكن الحمد لله لولا وجود مؤسسة اجتماعية جابت لى وظيفة ثابته كان زمانى في السجن باغنى ظلموه...
طبعا بعد الوظيفة الثابتة وتعلم اللغة بيبدأ شعور الاستقرار يجي واحدة واحدة خصوصا لما بيكون فيه صداقات....ومرة واحدة بتصحى من النوم الصبح تلاقى نفسك بتهتمى باخبار المانيا الاول وبعد كده اخبار مصر...وتكتشفى انك اصبح ليكي وطنين مصر والمانيا.





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأنسه بكلويز
					
				








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأنسه بكلويز
					
				
4 لماذا لم تعد الي مصر نهائيا؟


 ولا هارجع طالما الوضع كما هو عليه في مصر...حتى لو لقيت في مصر وظيفة بمليون جنيه في الشهر هافتقد حاجات كتيرة جدا في المانيا زي سهولة التخطيط وعدم التخبط...حتى كمان لو الاحوال الاقتصادية اتحسنت هاتفضل الاحوال الامنية سيئة جدا...وعلى رأي استاذ عاطف هلال ان الفساد اصبح زواجه بالنظام الحاكم زواج علنى...واحنا مجرد طبالين ورقاصين
انا بأه عامل بنصيحة فاروق الباز...ارجع مصر لما تطلبنى لانه غير كده هابقى زي اللى بيلقح جدته...واكيد انا مش احسن من احمد زويل اللى بعد ما رجع مليان بافكار تكون نهايته معزول في فيلته, بل كمان الحكومة بتهاجمه وتشتمه حاليا.





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأنسه بكلويز
					
				








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأنسه بكلويز
					
				
5-ما هو اروع مشهد وقعت عليه عيناك و لم يفارها الي الان و دائما تتذكره و متي تتذكره؟


 والله بحكم ان السفر من اهم هواياتى فانا شفت مناظر كتيرة...بس فيه مشهد وموقف عمرى ما هانساه ابدا وهو جبل موسى في سانت كاترين في مصر...بتطلعى الجبل مدة اكتر من 4 ساعات علشان تشوفى شروق الشمس او غروبها...
مشهد رائع جدا انك شايفه قمم الجبال تحتك والشمس كمان تحتك, ولون الجبال احمر....بخلاف مجرد انك تتخيلي ان نبى الله موسى عليه السلام كان واقف على نفس الجبل دا بيجي ليكي احساس بالرهبة...
بصراحة دا أجمل مكان شافته عنيا الى الان.






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأنسه بكلويز
					
				








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأنسه بكلويز
					
				
يالا يا لوز
جاوب بقي
و اياك تغش
شايفاك
و شايفه البرشامه



لوز؟؟؟ هو فيها لوز؟؟
تعرفى انا بقالى بالظبط 3 ساعات باجاوب على الاسئلة بتاعتك دي.
هههههههههههههههههه
امتحانات الكلية هنا بتكون ساعتين يا مفترية ومش باقعد الساعتين كلهم...
تخيلي بأه ال5 اسئلة بتوعك دول قعدونى 3 ساعات لغاية ما دماغي صدعت...
وتقولى لي لوز
هههههههههههه

بكلويز اختى العزيزة سعدت جدا بالاسئلة بتاعتك...وبصراحة عرفتى تعصريني 
اقولك ايه تانى؟؟ يا شيخة روحى منك لبتاع المعيز
ههههههههه


*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كنت مستنيك حمادوا و كنت عارف ان دورك قرب علي كرسي الاعتراف
و مدام وقعت اسمع سوالي اللي كنت عايز اساله لك من شهر و نص

هل حقا الحضارة المصرية القديمة تراها حضارة وثنية؟ و لماااااااااااااااااااااااذااااااااااااااااا؟

سؤال زي ما انت شايف سهل خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال  ص

تحياتي ليك و احترامي و تقديري الدائمين

اخوك معتز فطين*

----------


## حمادو

> *،؛،؛ ربنا يعينك حمادو وخفوا عليه شوية يا جماعة هههههههههههههههه ،؛،؛*


*ايوه يا موها قولى لهم بالله عليكى يخفوا عليا شوية
ههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتي ليكي ومنتظر اسئلتك*

----------


## حمادو

> اهلا اهلا بالاخ حمادو 
> ازيك يا فندم 
> منور المعصره والله قصدى الكرسى  
> اتفضل استوريييح باءه علشان موالنا طويييييل
> انا كنت بعدل فى المشاركه فجاءه لقيت مريم جت امتى دى 
> يالا المهم ربنا معاك يا ابو مريم و سلامى لمريم 
> شكرا بوكى على اختيارك.
> تحياتى.



*يا اهلا يا اهلا يا مصراوية
شفتى المعصرة اللى انا فيها؟؟؟ متبهدل يعني...
يالا ربنا يسهل واعدى الموضوع دا على خير...
ههههههههههههههههه

بس الاول بخصوص مريم...هيا لسه مش جات, وتقريبا والله اعلم مش هاتيجي لا هى ولا آدم....هم بس في خيالى لما باغمض عيني او باتمشى لوحدى باتخيلهم...انما في الحقيقة مافيش لا مريم ولا آدم ولا امهم هههههههههههه...فيه بنت اخويا تنفع؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نيجي بأه على المعصرة تاني...يوووووووه الكرسى
هههههههههه

 - ايه اكثر حلم حلمته واتحقق و حلم تانى متحققش؟
اكتر حلم حلمته واتحقق انى الف العالم...اشوف الناس عايشه ازاي واحاول انى افهم الامور من جواها, واعرف التاريخ من اصحابه...يمكن مش اعرف كتير بس اللى انا متأكد منه انى اعرف اكتر من ناس كتيرة متخيله انهم يعرفوا كتير, ودا كله بسبب انى باحب الف العالم.

الحلم الوحيد اللى مش هايتحقق لى انى نفسى امى الله يرحمها تشوف نجاحى انا واخواتى...انها تعرف انها رحمة الله عليها سابت رجالة مش اطفال...بس انا متأكد انها عارفه دا وشايفاه.

 -اكثر موضوع اثر فيك جدا احزنك اوى او فرحك اوى؟
اكتر موضوع اثر فيا واحزننى لما عرفت ان فيه طفل بيموت من الفقر كل 3 ثوانى...وقتها تخيلت نفسى واحد من الاطفال دى, وبعد كده بصيت لنفسى وانا عندى كل مقومات المعيشة السهلة....وقتها حزنت جدا وزعلت جدا من نفسى انى باساهم في قتل الاطفال دي ولو بشكل مباشر بأنى باشترى الجديد دايما ومش باساهم الا باقل القليل في انقاذ الاطفال اللى بتموت كل يوم.

اما اكتر موقف فرحنى  كان لما اختى جابت لنا اول طفل في العيلة الصغيرة...وقتها مش كنت عارف اعمل ايه من الفرحة...لقيت نفسى سبت كل اللى ورايا ونزلت لها واخدت البنت في حضنى وقعدت الاجازة كلها مع اختى وبنتها, وكنت دايما واخد البنت في حضنى لدرجة ان ابوها ماكانش بيعرف يمسكها..


 -قولى اكثر موقف تتمنى انو مش يتكرر تانى ابدا؟
اكتر موقف اتمنى انه مش يتكرر تانى؟ والله يا مصراوية كل المواقف اللى انا عشتها كانت السبب في تكوين شخصيتي بالشكل دا...واي موقف فيهم احذفه من حياتى معناه انه هايحصل تغيير في تكوين الشخصية.
بس من المواقف اللى مش كنت احب انها اصلا تحصل لي لما رحت اشوف شقة ايجار في المانيا وفوجئت بان صاحب الشقة كان موجود في القاهرة في وسط البلد وقت الانفجار اللى حصل عند متحف القاهرة بالظبط...وكان كمان واحد من المصابين...
اللى ضايقني اكتر انه كان عارف انى مصري ومع ذلك وافق انه يقابلنى, مش علشان يعطيني الشقة او يفرجنى عليها...وانما علشان يقول لى فيما معناه ان انا محظوظ انى سبت مصر والارهابيين اللى فيها وجيت على بلد الحرية والنجاح, وقال كلام كتير عن مصر وعن كرهه لمصر والمسلمين والاسلام والعرب والعروبة واللغة العربية...وقتها رديت عليه بكلمة واحدة بس وقلت له هتلر, وسبته ومشيت...
الموقف دا عمل فيا جرح عميق جدا لان الرجل مالهوش ذنب انه كرهنا كمصريين, وفي نفس الوقت مالهوش حق انه يقتلنى بكل كلمة وحشه في حق مصر قالها...


 -اجمل صفات شايفها فى نفسك و صفات حاسس انك لازم تغيرها؟
اجمل صفة انا شايفها في نفسى هي الجنون...انا مستعد اعمل اي شئ في اي مكان في اي وقت...حاجات بسيطة تدل على كلامى انى في يوم ركبت باص ورحت شرم الشيخ علشان اشترى بنص جنيه عيش وارجع تانى...او اللى انا باجهز له دلوقتي انى اروح امستردام في هولندا بالعجلة الصيف الجاي ان شاء الله, مع العلم ان امستردام بعيدة عنى بحوالى 600 كيلو متر هههههههههههههههههههههه....بس باعشق الجنون دا ومن غيره مستحيل هاكون احمد....

صفات حاسس انى اغيرها؟؟ كتييييييير قوى اهمها انى ابطل شك في الناس, انا باحترم الناس بس دايما بيكون فيه جانب من الشك ناحية الشخص اللى باكلمه في بداية كلامى معاه, واقعد بأه احلل في كل كلمة يقولها لغاية ما اخد موقف منه, يا اما نكون اصدقاء او اتعامل معاه بسطحيه شديدة لغاية ما هو بنفسه يزهق منى...
كمان فيا صفة وحشة جدا وهى عدم اختيارى لكلماتى, لما باكون منفعل او عصبى باسخر من اللى قدامي ودا بيخليني اندم جامد جدا بعد كده لما اهدى.

 -هل انت شخص سهل اسعاده ؟
مش عارف...بس والله اعلم اصحابى بيقولوا اه, يعني لما بيجيبوا لي ورده هديه بابقى طاير من الفرحة, وتلاقيني جريت على المطبخ جبت كوباية مياه وحطيت الورده فيها وافضل معتنى بيها اطول فترة ممكنة وطول الوقت مبسوط جدا بيها...ولما حجزوا لى تذكرة هبوط بالباراشوت(لانها كانت حلم من احلام حياتي) كانت فرحتى بنفس مقدار الفرحة بالوردة بل اقل كمان لانى كنت خايف اموت لما انط بالباراشوت....هههههههههههههه

 -و ايه اكثر شىء ممكن يستفزك؟
انى انفعل, وان اللى قدامى يكون عارفنى كويس جدا ومع ذلك يسيبني انفعل, بل كمان يزود انفعالى علشان اغلط اكتر...وقتها باحس باستفزاز جامد جدا بيزودنى انفعال وبيزودنى غلط 
ههههههههههههههه
وفي الاخر بالاقي نفسى مضطر طبعا بعد ما اهدى انى اعتذر بالرغم من انى بابقى نفسى افجر راس الشخص دا...

 -هل كل قرارتك و مواقفك متحكم فيها عقلك و لا لعاطفتك دور فى حياتك و بنسبة كام فى الميه؟
بصى موضوع عقلى وقلبى دا موضوع منتهى الحديث عنه من فترة...لانى بافكر بعقلى وقلبى سوا....انما القرارات دايما عقلى بياخدها, ودا بيسبب لى مشاكل كتيرة وبيوقعنى دايما في انى باخسر علاقات مع ناس عزيزة عليا جدا....بس مشكلة كل الناس اللى باخسرهم انهم تخيلوا انى ممكن آخد قرار بقلبى مش بعقلى.
عاطفتى لها دور كبير في حياتي, انما مالهاش وجود في قراراتى, حتى لو اخدت قرار عاطفى في لحظة انفعال, باتراجع عنه علطول حتى لو اتقال عليا اي شئ...المهم ان عقلى هو اللى لازم ياخد القرار النهائي....ودا غلط 

 -ايه هو اكثر شىء او شخص  حاسس انك محتاجله فى حياتك و يفضل معاك على طول؟
اكتر شئ محتاجله في حياتى علطول هو الكمبيوتر  لانى من غيره باحس انى منعزل عن العالم الخارجي
اكتر شخص محتاج له علطول شخص يكون ليا صديق حقيقي مش اكتر او اقل...

 - ايه اهم قرارا اخذته فى حياتك ومش ممكن ترجع فيه؟
هههههههههههههه
ما احنا قلنا انى من المؤمنين بمبدأ Never say never
يعني ممكن اتراجع في اي شئ طالما جد في الامور جديد...بس ياترى بأه الطرف التانى هايكون عنده استعداد انى ارجع في القرار دا؟ هى دي بأه مأساة المبدأ السخيف اللى انا مقتنع بيه...انه ساعات بيكون فات الميعاااااااااااااد...ههههههههههههه


 -موقف حصلك غير لك اتجاه تفكيرك؟
هو موقف مش غير لي اتجاه تفكيري وبس, لأ دا عمل لى فورمات كامل لمخى وعمل منى شخص تانى خالص...
وهو انى كنت باحب واحدة جدا جدا, وكانت كل اسرارى انا وهيا مع اعز صديق ليا, وكنت خلاص قررت انى اتقدم لها رسميا, ولكنها رفضت بل كمان علاقتى بيها اتدمرت على مدار سنة وانا مش فاهم فيه ايه...وفي يوم من الايام قدرا رايح لصديقي لقيت والدته بتقول لي انه بيخطب....مييييييين يا حاجة؟؟؟ بيخطب الانسانة اللى انا حبيتها ههههههههه
انا وقتها ضحكت جامد جدا....بس الموقف دا كان وقفه مهمة جدا في حياتى انى اعدت النظر في صداقاتى مع الناس وفي حدود الصداقة, كمان تأكدت ان الحب شئ والارتباط والجواز شئ تانى خالص.

 سؤال مهم باءه
 بما انك حمادو اللى على طول جعان ايه دور الكشرى و المحشى فى حياتك .
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله انا دلوقتي جعان وعايز اقوم احمر شوية بطاطس بس مكسل
ههههههههههههه
للاسف الشديد الكشرى المصرى والمحشى مش لهم وجود في حياتى لانى اصلا مش باعرف اطبخ اكلات مصرية...يعني باعمل كبده بالكريز, او بط بالعسل ههههههههههههههه انما الاكلات المصرية والصلصة المتسبكة دي بصراحة مش باعرف اسبكها ابداااااا بالرغم من انى اعرف لها مليون طريقة للتسبيك...


مصراوية حقيقي يعني انتى بالاسئلة بتاعتك دي دخلتى مناطق كتيرة جدا جوايا....بصراحة اشكرك على وجودك وعلى اختيارك للاسئلة*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله انا لسه بفتح المنتدى اتلقيت حمادو على كرسى التعارف 

وبفتح الموضوع خير اللهم اجعله خير لقيته فى الصفحة التانية ما شاء الله 

الله يعينك يا حمادو ويكرمك وما شاء الله اجاباتك حلوة جدا وما شاء الله كمان اللى بيسالوا بيسالوا صح اوى يعنى بيعرفونا على حمادو بذمة

واكيد لو جه على بالى اى سؤال هاجى اسال

انا قولت ارحب بيك على الكرسى بس وادعيلك ربنا يعينك

----------


## عـزالديـن

*أهلاً بعودة كرسي التعارف مع الأخ المتميز حمادو

أهلاً بك ياحمادو ومنور كرسي التعارف 

رفقاً بك سأكتفي فقط بالترحيب بك و متابعة أسئلة الأخوة والأخوات الأعضاء  

*

----------


## زيزى على

العزيز حمادو 
من الاسئله واجاباتك اد ايه انت انسان قوى
وبتمنالك النجاح المستمر وان شاء الله تتحقق كل امانيك
وتفرح بيك روح والدتك الله يرحمها

----------


## الشيمـــاء

مين؟
فين؟
ليه؟
هو انا اغيب يومين الاقيكو ضاحكين علي حمادو و رابطينة علي الكرسي
حمادوووووووو
اهلا يا باشا انت وقعت و لا الانفلونزا اللي رمتك؟
اختيار موفق يا بوكيبوكتي بس انا بقي نادراها من يجي 70 سنة اني مسألش حمادو الا لما تحققوا كل شروطي
يعني انتو عندي دلوقتي رهاين و حفجر المنتدي لو محققتوش الشروط... و ادي الشروط
1. يتحول الموضوع من حمادو علي كرسي التعارف لحمادو علي كرسي الاعتراف.
2. يتغير الكرسي اللي قاعد عليه حمادو لكرسي كهرباء من بتاع اخونا البعدا .
3. طبعا لازم الاسئلة تكون مناسبة للموقف يعني مينفعش اسئلة حاف لازم تكون متغمسة
و فين يوجعك يا حمادوووو.
حقوقلي شروطي و انا ارجع تاني للموضوع
حمادوووووو
الحقيقة انا مش حسألك دلوقتي
بس حقيقي انا بشكرك لاني فعلا اخ عزيز و فاضل و فعلا انت مثال واضح لحكمة 
(رب اخ لك لم تلده امك)
و قبل اي سؤال بتمنالك رضا الله و التوفيق الدائم
و متقلقش خالص كتاب مراجعة اسئلة الثانوية العامة في موضوع حمادو علي كرسي التعارف جاي في الطريق
تحياتي

----------


## حمادو

> الأبن العزيز / حمادو
> منور الكرسى . ارجو أن تكون بخير . بمناسبة تواجدك فى المانيا وأختلاف وجهات النظر والمواقف السيباسية بين البلدين وأحياناً يكون الدين موضوع للنقاش فى المانيا مع وجود من يكنون للدين الإسلامى الشر . السؤال كيف يكون شعورك ؟ وماذا يمكن للمغترب فى هذه الحالة أن يفعل ؟ دمت بخير حمادوة


 *أبى الغالى استاذ سيد ابراهيم...
اشكرك على التحية وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظن حضرتك...
بخصوص المسلمين والوضع العام في المانيا...
للاسف الشديد الدول الاوربية وخصوصا المانيا بيعتبروا ان كل شخص له مرجعية دينية متخلف حضاريا...سواء كانت المرجعية الدينية دي اسلام او مسيحية او يهودية...بالاضافة لدا ان علماء التاريخ او الاحياء او حتى الجغرافيا في نقدهم للاديان قدروا انهم يفندوا اسس وثوابت كتيرة جدا للديانتين اليهودية والمسيحية...ولكن الحق يقال ان الكل بيقف عاجز امام القرآن, وعلى رأى ناقد ديني احترم آرائه كثيرا انه قال ان الاسلام عامل زي علبة المربى, جمع اجمل ما في كل الاديان, وخلطها مع بعضها, واعطاها للشعوب هدية بسيطة سهلة الهضم...واخد على تحريم الخمور والخنزير مثال على صحة كلامه لانه لا يعرف اي دين قام بتحريم الخمر او الخنزير الا الاسلام, والنهاردة العلماء اكتشفوا فعليا ان الخمور بالظبط كما قال عنها القرآن الكريم لها فوائد ولكن مضارها اكثر ولذا فهى محرمة.....
القصد ان اى نقد جاد بيحاول انه يفند اى شئ في القرآن بيقف عاجز وبيواجه حائط مسدود...
انما المشكلة بتكون في المواجهات مع المسلمين...وليس مع الاسلام كدين.
وللاسف الشديد فيه سوء تفاهم متعمد بين المسلمين في المانيا وعددهم حوالى 3 ونصف مليون, وبين الحكومة الالمانية خصوصا الحكومة الحالية وعلى رأسها وزير الداخلية الفيدرالى الحالى شويبله...
ويمكن علشان نتعرف على شويبله هاقول رأى معظم المثقفين الالمان انه شخص مريض نفسيا وكان من الخطأ وجوده وزير خارجيه فيدرالى, والسبب لهذا الرأى هو انه قعيد على كرسى متحرك وكان السبب في اعاقته عملية ارهابية ضده في عام 1990...ودا سبب تطرفه الشديد تجاه كل من هو اجنبى وغير الماني...على سبيل المثال بيحاول وبيتدخل كتير جدا لفرض صعوبات كتيرة على كل الاجانب المقيمين في المانيا حتى لو كانوا من دول الاتحاد الاوربى...دا بخلاف طبعا موقفه من المسلمين بوجه عام, ومن الاتراك بوجه خاص....والاهم من دا كله قانون مكافحة الارهاب الجديد اللى وضعه وبدأ في تنفيذه من اول السنة دي بأنه يراقب كل من هو ليس المانى سواء ايطالي او تركى او روسي, او اي شخص تاني...بخلاف انه بيحاول دلوقتي انه يمرر قوانين عجيبة جدا منها مساعدة الجيش الالمانى الشرطة في مكافحة الارهاب عن طريق وضع القوات المسلحة تحت تصرف الشرطة والداخلية الالمانية....

على الجانب التانى الاتراك بيعتبروا نفسهم اصحاب حق في المانيا وبأنهم غير اجانب فيها (للعلم 3 مليون تركى يعيشون في المانيا وهم اكبر جالية مسلمة فيها, علشان كده لما بيكون فيه حديث عن المسلمين في المانيا بيكون دائما مقرون بالحديث عن الاتراك) على سبيل المثال معارضتهم بشكل مستفز لقوانين الهجرة الجديدة التى تنص بعض المواد فيها على ضرورة تعلم اللغة الالمانية مدة لا تقل عن 600 ساعة...بصراحة انا مش قادر استوعب هم رافضين ليه ولكنهم اقاموا مظاهرات وعملوا مشاكل كتيرة مع الحكومة جعلت وزير الخارجية الالمانية بخبث شديد يستغل الموقف لصالحه بانه عرض على المسلمين في المانيا اقامة مؤتمرات مصالحة سنوية...
وكانت هنا المشكلة ان كل شخص من ال3 مليون مسلم في المانيا قال انا المتحدث الرسمى باسم المسلمين...وكان في النهاية اكتر من 10 جاليات مسلمة كلها بتتصارع من اجل ان يكون لها دور في الحوار مع الحكومة, وفي النهاية طبعا شويبله بخبث شديد عرض كل الملفات دي على الشعب الالماني وقال لهم هم دول المسلمين, جهلة وغير منظمين ومش عارفين نتكلم مع حد كبير فيهم.....وبصراحة كان له حق لما قال الكلام دا سنة  2005 لان الجاليات المسلمة فعلا تصارعت مع بعض بشكل غريب جدا ولولا تدخل بعض المثقفين الالمان لحل الصراع بين المسلمين من الجاليات المختلفة, كان ممكن يحصل مشاكل كتيرة. ...
بخلاف ان فيه مجلات وجرائد متطرفة بتهاجم المسلمين بوجه عام وبتطالب بطرد جميع الاجانب من المانيا..وعلى رأس المجلات اللى دايما بتكبر المشاكل الصغيرة بين المسلمين والحكومة الالمانية هى مجلة دير شبيجل....على الجانب التاني فيه مجلات وجرائد كثيرة بتحاول تهدئة الوضع بين الجاليات والحكومة وعلى رأسها مثلا مجلة شترن بتحاول دايما تقريب وجهات النظر بين الاطراف كلها...

القصد ان المشاكل الحادثة مشاكل عادية جدا ولكن فيه اصابع خفية بتلعب في الامور بحيث انها تكبر وتاخد اكبر من حجمها, وهى مشاكل زي بالظبط المشاكل بين السنة والشيعة في البحرين مثلا...او المشاكل اللى بتظهر من وقت للتانى في مصر بين المسلمين والمسيحيين.

ولكن في النهاية احنا كمسلمين الحمد لله اوضاعنا ممتازة جدا, مافيش اي مضايقات...العبرة دايما في التوظيف بتكون باجادة اللغة الالمانية وبالكفاءة المطلوبة للعمل....الحمد لله لنا كل الحرية في التنقل ومافيش اصلا مضايقات من اي نوع...على سبيل المثال انا باشتغل وبادرس في سويسرا نظرا لانى عايش على الحدود معاها, وهى معروفة انها غير عضوة في الاتحاد الاوربي....
القصد ان مافيش اى قلق او خوف علينا كمسلمين هنا...والوضع ليس كما يتخيله البعض ان الاوربيين بياكلونا احياء او بيضربونا في الشارع...بالعكس رجل الشارع العادى بيتعاطف مع المسلمين, بخلاف ان القرآن موجود في كل بيت تقريبا واصبح عند رجل الشارع الالماني العادى ثقافة كبيرة بيقدر يفرق بيها بين التعاليم الاسلامية وسلوك بعض المسلمين.
وللعلم بالشئ المسلمين والمصريين لهم دور كبير جدا في الحياة في المانيا...على سبيل المثال مقدم ومعد ومخرج اكبر مجموعة برامج لها نسبة مشاهدة عاليه واسمها برامج جاليلو, اسمه ايمن عبد الله, مصرى...وله دور ضخم جدا في توعية الشعب الالمانى, بخلاف ان مجموعة برامجه من اكبر البرامج المتحدثة باللغة الالمانية لها شعبية...والاهم من دا انه حاليا عامل حملة اعلانية ضخمة للضغط على الحكومة الالمانية اكتر بانها تتعامل مع مشكلة الاحتباس الحراري....
او نائب رئيس شركة ياهو المانيا السابق برضه مسلم مصرى..
او صاحب فريق غناء المانى مشهور اسمه Ich & ich برضه مصرى اسمه عادل الطويل...
وهكذا فيه تمثيل ضخم جدا للمسلمين بوجه عام, وبالعرب بوجه خاص في تحريك الاعلام الالماني..

أما بأه عن شعورى بكل المسلسل الدرامى دا ان انا متفرج...ايوه متفرج لان الانفعال لن يفيد, وانما معرفتى بالامور ومحاولتى اظهار ولو جزء بسيط من تعاليم الاسلام الحقيقية, والاندماج مع الناس وتعريفهم بثقافتنا هو اللى هايكون له التأثير الضخم في اعادة الاحترام للمسلمين...لاننا احنا كمسلمين هانت علينا انفسنا وهان علينا ديننا, يبقى اذن قبل ما نحاسب اى شخص على اهانته لنا يجب علينا في الاول اننا نحاسب انفسنا على اهانتنا واستهتارنا في حق ديننا....

واظن ان اي مغترب لا يجب عليه الانفعال, وانما يكون عارف قبل ما يسافر اوربا انه هايواجه انتقادات كتيرة جدا ولازم يكون مهيأ نفسيا للتعامل مع الامور دي بهدوء وبعلم....بخلاف ان كل مغترب لازم عليه انه يعرف قوانين الدولة اللى هو عايش فيها...ايوه الاسلام غير معترف بيه كدين رسمى في المانيا ولكن الدستور الالمانى ينص على حرية العبادة وحرية اقامة الشعائر الدينية, ومن الفقرة دي يقدر المسلم انه ياخد ساعة اجازة لصلاة الجمعة...ودا شئ سهل جدا, بالاضافة لان كل مدينة في المانيا لازم يكون فيها مسجد واحد على الاقل....
بخلاف ان القانون الالماني بيمنع صاحب العمل من طرد موظف عنده لاسباب لون او دين معين...وهكذا مع معرفة المغترب لقوانين البلد بيقدر انه يتعامل معاها وياخد حقوقه ان كان له حقوق.

**ياه يا استاذ سيد أنا حاسس انى رغيت كتير جدا في السؤال دا...ولكنى اعتبر السؤال دا دسم جدا وماكنتش اقدر انى ارد رد مختصر فيه...*
* 
 أستاذى العزيز سيد ابراهيم...
حياك الله واعطاك الصحة دائما, ودمت لنا اب عزيز علينا في المنتدى
تقبل تحياتى
*

----------


## حمادو

> اختيار موفق بوكى بوكى    
> 
> اهلا بيك حمادو على كرسى التعارف 
> 
> وربنا يعينك على الاسئلة   
> 
> انا شايفة الهجوم شديد من الاعضاء 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه 
> ...


  اهلا بيكي يا سونى منورة الكرسى وصاحب الكرسى شفتى يا سونى عملوا فيا ايه من اولها؟؟؟ اتسلخت من اولها...ربنا يستر بأه على اللى جاى... وبعدين الهجوم دا محبة من الاعضاء هههههههههههههه محبة تاكسى المنتدى واللماضة اللى كنت باعملها فيه..  نورتى يا سونى الموضوع وفي انتظار اسئلتك ان شاء الله تحياتى اختى العزيزة

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اهلا بك حمادو الحقيقه عندما قرات كلامك وجدت ان الصعب هو وضع الاسئله وليس الاجابه فواضح جدا انك انسان على درجه من الثقافه وايضا انسان واعى وتفهم ماذا تريد بالضبط معلش مضطره اشخص بما انى اخصائيه اجتماعيه بس لااخفى عليك هناك اسئله ضحكت من اجابتك عليها وارجو ان تقبل وجودى معكم فى هذا الحوار وهذه هى اسئلتى المتواضعه والبسيطه ايضا 
انت من الناس اللى بتفكر كتير؟
متى تشعر بالخوف؟
اكتر حاجه بتحسسك بالامان؟
اول حاجه بتجذب انتباهك فى الشخص اللى قدامك؟
من قدوتكـ بالحياه ..............؟
حبك لاادم ومريم مش هيخليك تفكر تتجوز ؟
هل تفضل المرأه الالمانيه كزوجه ام البنت المصريه لابديل عنها؟

ارجو ان تتقبل اسئلتى وان كان فيها مالاتريد الاجابه عنه فطبعا دا يرجع ليك لانه حقك فى امان الله

----------


## حمادو

> *كنت مستنيك حمادوا و كنت عارف ان دورك قرب علي كرسي الاعتراف
> و مدام وقعت اسمع سوالي اللي كنت عايز اساله لك من شهر و نص
> 
> هل حقا الحضارة المصرية القديمة تراها حضارة وثنية؟ و لماااااااااااااااااااااااذااااااااااااااااا؟
> 
> سؤال زي ما انت شايف سهل خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال  ص
> 
> تحياتي ليك و احترامي و تقديري الدائمين
> 
> اخوك معتز فطين*


 *
استاذى ابن طيبة
اولا قبل اي حاجة...انا لما قريت اسمك في الموضوع من قبل حتى ما افتحه كنت عارف انك هاتسألنى السؤال دا...
ولما قريته ضحكت جدااااااا
الله يسعدك دايما يا رب...*

بص حضرتك عارف كويس جدااااااااااااا انى باحترم الحضارة الفرعونية لانى مصرى...ولو ناسى, السبانخ اللى اتحرقت  تفكرك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبخصوص الحضارات دي كلها انا باعمل موضوع من فترة طويلة عن الحضارات 

انا بس اللى ضده اننا متخيلين ان الحضارة المصرية القديمة هى اقدم الحضارات لاننا بكده بنحكم على التاريخ الانسانى اللى هو اكثر من مليون سنة انه كان تاريخ ابيض لا وجود لحضارات فيه...
والدليل على كده اكتشاف العلماء من كام سنة حضارة قديمة جدا في اليابان...واكتشاف اهرامات100 متر تحت الماء في اليابان في منطقة يوناجونى على السواحل اليابانية عمرها يزيد عن 10 الاف عام...يبقي اذن الحضارة المصرية القديمة لا هى اقدم حضارة في العالم ولا هى الحضارة الوحيدة التى أثرت في البشرية, لاننا مجرد اننا نوسع مداركنا ونشوف العالم هانلاقي قريب مننا جدا في حضارة مابين النهرين هانشوف معجزات شديدة جدا العلماء الى اليوم مش قادرين يوصلوا لحلول لها, مع العلم ان حضارة ما بين النهرين اقدم من الحضارة المصرية القديمة...بخلاف الحضارات الاخرى في اوربا المكتشفة حديثا زي صخور الكارناك على السواحل الفرنسية, او جزيرة الشكر على السواحل التشيلية...
دا شئ...
شئ تانى...اكيد وصل لمصر ديانات سماوية كثيرة اهمها وآخرها الاسلام...وكلها ديانات توحيد, ولكن معظم الاثار الموجودة بين ايدينا الان عبارة عن تماثيل ضخمة او حتى صغيرة...هذا معناه ان التوحيد الخاص بالحضارة الفرعونية غير واضح المعالم, مع العلم ان دا وجهة نظر شخصية فقط.

ثم ان افتراضى او عدم افتراضى بان الحضارة المصرية القديمة سواء اسمها الفرعونية او القبطية بانها حضارة وثنية دا لا يقلل منها في اي شئ...انا مبهور بالحضارة الغربية في امور كثيرة ومع ذلك معترف انها حضارة الحاد...نفس الكلام بالنسبة للحضارة المصرية انا مبهور بكل شئ فيها وبالاهرامات وبكل اثر تاريخي وعندى كمية كتب كثيرة تتحدث عن الحضارة المصرية القديمة, بخلاف انى بدون مصريتي اكون انسان بلا هوية...ولكنى عندى قناعة تامة انها حضارة وثنية وهذه القناعة لن تأثر سواء بالسلب او بالايجاب على انبهارى بيها.

ايوه...من الشواهد اللى انا شايفها من الاثار والمعابد الشرقية او الغربية اقول ان الحضارة المصرية القديمة حضارة وثنية, ودا زي ما قلت قبل كده ان هذا الرأى لا يغير من اهمية الحضارة بالنسبة لى....ولكن فقط انا اختلافى مع بعض الاعضاء ان مش الحضارة المصرية هى اول حضارة...وانما الحضارة الانسانية بدأت مع الانسانية نفسها من مئات الالاف من السنين واللى ينكر هذا يبقى بينكر القصص الموجودة في الكتب المقدسة وفي القرآن واللى بتتحدث عن حضارات تم طمس معالمها بعقاب اهلها, وحضارات اخرى ظلت آثارها موجودة, وهكذا...بخلاف التغييرات الكثيرة للكرة الارضية وللزمن جعلت بعض الحضارات القديمة تندثر او تغرق...ولنا في سورة البقرة أكبر دليل على كلامى ان سيدنا آدم عرف العلم من الله سبحانه وتعالى, وليس كما يصور لنا بعض العلماء ان الانسان بدأ حياته في الكهوف لا يفقه شيئا ثم فترة وراء الاخرى بدأ يكون حضارة وثقافة الى ان وصلنا الان للحضارة التكنولوجية ...بالنسبة لي دا سخف شديد لانها آية واضحة وصريحة في سورة البقرة (وعلم آدم الاسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال انبئونى بأسماء هؤلاء ان كنتم صادقين) اذن الانسان من اول سيدنا آدم كانت له ثقافة معينة, وكان يتحدث لغة ما مكتوبة ومقروءه, والاهم انه كانت له حضارة.
ولكن مع البحث انا متأكد انهم هايلاقوا حضارات تانية...واكبر مثال على دا الحضارة اليابانية القديمة اللى عملت انقلاب في الاثار المكتشفة.

المهم...الاجابات ان شاء الله على كل الاسئلة اللى في دماغ حضرتك هاحاول انى اجاوب عليها ان شاء الله في الموضوع اللى باجهز له, انا بس منتظر وصول بعض المواد العلمية وهابدأ في تنزيل الموضوع ان شاء الله...

*استاذى العزيز ابن طيبة...
امتعنى سؤالك جدا...وكنت متوقعه من أول لحظة شفت اسم حضرتك في الموضوع...
وللعلم بالشئ ان كل الكلام اللى انا باقوله بيكون وجهة نظر شخصية...ارجو ان حضرتك تتذكر انى لسه لم اتم 28 سنة (طفل يعني),  لسه في مرحلة تكوين وجهة نظر, وكل اللى اتمناه من حضرتك هو قبول وجهات نظرى بصدر رحب ومحاولة توجيهي التوجيه الصحيح اذا كنت مخطئ في معلومة او اكثر....
تحياتى لك سيدي الفاضل.*

----------


## قلب مصر

يا خبر جميل  :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  
معقولة حمادو منورنا على كرسي التعارف
ياااااااااااه اخيرا يا حمادو الواحد هيعرف يعمل معاك واجب 
يعني الحقيقة انت مغرقنا بجمايلك ونفسنا نرد لك الواجب
دا ترحيب على خفيف لأن مينفعش اشوف الموضوع من غير ما ارحب بيك
وعندي ليك شوية اسئلة بس هجيلك بعد شوية تاني
علشان تكون لحقت رديت على المعصرة اللي انت فيها  :Girl (12):   :Girl (12): 
وبجد سعيدة قوي قوي بردودك وبمحاوراتك الجميلة في الموضوع
مع تحياتي أخي العزيز حمادو  :M (32):

----------


## zizoYAzizo

1- إذا كانت اجازه هتقضيها فين فى مصر ( انا مستنيك على القهوه فى الحلميه )  :: 

2- ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟ 

3- ماهى السلبيات الى انتى شيفاها ومش عايزه يكون ليها تواجد مابينا كشباب وشبات بردو مش مشكله 

4-  حمادو  امتى بتبتسم ابتسامه امل ومتىبتصابى باحباط ؟

5- مين من الاعضاء تنسب ليهم الصفات ديه متحطيش اسمى بس علشان الموضوع ميتقفلش 

طيب : 

مخلص : 

شقي :

ذكي : 

رومانسي : 

اجتماعي : 

صارم : 

دماغه ناشفه: 

محبوب : 

مواضيعه تحفه : 

عضو يعجبك اسمه:

عضو تحسه هادىء :

عضو تتمنى تشوفه :

عضو نفسك تهديه باقة ورد: 

عضو مشااارك وفعال :

عضو مجنون شويتين :

عضو رقيق جدا:

عضو تحسيه مرتب جدا في مواضيعه: 

عضو بسرعة يغضب :

عضو تحبى تتابع مواضيعه:

عضو ما بتشوفوش بالمنتدى الا نادرا ونفسك يشارك على طول :

عضو يحب الخير لاخوانه بالمنتدى :

عضو يحب يجادل كثير :

عضو تحبى تغير اسمه :

ربنا يعينك بقى على الكرسى كام سوال كده اهم على الماشى على مارجع ( ملحوظه مالكش دعوه بتاء التانيث الاساله ليك بردو وبعدين نتفاهم )

----------


## حمادو

> ما شاء الله انا لسه بفتح المنتدى اتلقيت حمادو على كرسى التعارف 
> 
> وبفتح الموضوع خير اللهم اجعله خير لقيته فى الصفحة التانية ما شاء الله 
> 
> الله يعينك يا حمادو ويكرمك وما شاء الله اجاباتك حلوة جدا وما شاء الله كمان اللى بيسالوا بيسالوا صح اوى يعنى بيعرفونا على حمادو بذمة
> 
> واكيد لو جه على بالى اى سؤال هاجى اسال
> 
> انا قولت ارحب بيك على الكرسى بس وادعيلك ربنا يعينك


*دكتورة نسيبة...*
*شايفة ايه اللى حصل لى من اول صفحتين؟؟؟ اتبهدلت واتعصرت اسئلة من اولها...*
*ربنا يستر على الباقى بأه...*
*بس فعلا الاسئلة جامدة قوى...مش عارف الاعضاء بيسألوها من حبهم فيا, ولا بيسألوها عصر وبهدلة وتعذيب ... على رأى ام الشهيد حاسس انى قاعد على كرسى من كراسى اخواننا البعدا..هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*مستنيكى بالاسئلة, ولو انى متوقع بعض الاسئلة اللى انتى عايزه تسأليها....*
*تحياتى*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته..

بجد بوكي اختيار أكتر من رائع....لشخصية كلنا حبين نتعرف عليها أكتر...

استاذ حمادووو...منور الكرسي يا فندم...تمنياتي بعصر سعيد...اربط الحزام جيداً لو سمحت....

تسجيل حضور...هفكرلك في كام سؤال حلوين كده و راجعة....

تحية لبوكي على اختيارها الجميل...

و تحياتي للجميييع...

*

----------


## حمادو

> *أهلاً بعودة كرسي التعارف مع الأخ المتميز حمادو*
> 
> *أهلاً بك ياحمادو ومنور كرسي التعارف* 
> 
> *رفقاً بك سأكتفي فقط بالترحيب بك و متابعة أسئلة الأخوة والأخوات الأعضاء* 
> 
> **


*اهلا وسهلا بيك استاذ عز الدين....*
*استاذى الفاضل فيه اعتراف بصراحة عايز اقوله لحضرتك امام الجميع* 
*استاذ عز الدين انا اعتذر لحضرتك جدا على سوء ردى في موضوع من الموضوعات اللى حضرتك شرفتنى فيها...*
*واتمنى ان حضرتك ما تزعلش منى...*
*بس زي ما انا قلت للاستاذ ابن طيبة, انا لسه صغير فاستحملونى....*

*اشكرك مرة تانية على الدخول والمشاركة الرقيقة...*
*تحياتى الخالصة*

----------


## حمادو

> العزيز حمادو 
> من الاسئله واجاباتك اد ايه انت انسان قوى
> وبتمنالك النجاح المستمر وان شاء الله تتحقق كل امانيك
> وتفرح بيك روح والدتك الله يرحمها


*الاستاذة زيزى على...*
*اشكرك على الرد وعلى التشجيع...*
*وباذن الله اكون عند حسن ظن حضرتك...*

*تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> مين؟
> فين؟
> ليه؟
> هو انا اغيب يومين الاقيكو ضاحكين علي حمادو و رابطينة علي الكرسي
> حمادوووووووو
> اهلا يا باشا انت وقعت و لا الانفلونزا اللي رمتك؟
> اختيار موفق يا بوكيبوكتي بس انا بقي نادراها من يجي 70 سنة اني مسألش حمادو الا لما تحققوا كل شروطي
> يعني انتو عندي دلوقتي رهاين و حفجر المنتدي لو محققتوش الشروط... و ادي الشروط
> 1. يتحول الموضوع من حمادو علي كرسي التعارف لحمادو علي كرسي الاعتراف.
> ...


*ياااااااااااااااااااه يا شيماء*
*يعني مش عاجبك اللى حصل فيا دا كله,* *تقومى تزوديه كمان وتقعديني على كرسى كهربائي؟؟*
*انا حاسس انى غلطت لما وافقت اقعد على الكرسى من الاساس...*
*بس على العموم هو كرسى اعتراف رسمى مش كرسى تعارف...*
*وبعدين انتى عايزه اسئلة متغمسة اكتر من دي ازاااااااااااااااااااااااي؟ منيييييييين يا افندم منييين...*
*اقولك؟ اعتبرى الشروط كلها اتحققت...وهيا فعلا متحققة اساسا...*
*بس عارفه لو سألتيني بعد دا كله اذا غسلت العربية ولا لأ...هاتلاقيني فجرت جوانتاناموا اللى انتى ساكنه فيها دي...*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*حقيقي يا شيماء انا باعزك زي اختى فعلا ويعلم الله,وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا جميعا ونحقق كلنا كل احلامنا...*

*ومنتظر كتاب المراجعة, بس ياريت ماتكونش الاسئلة متغمسة قوى زي بتاعة الثانوية العامة...*
*كفاية اللى جرالى.*

*يالا اقولك ايه؟*
*لك منى ارق التحية*

----------


## summar

ازيك ياحمادو
مش عارفة
 انا عايزة اشارك فى الموضوع
وفى نفس الوقت مش  عايزاك تتكلم على حاجة انت مش عايز تتكلم عنها
انا فعلا مبسوطة علشان عرفت نوعا ما حد زيك...انت ناجح فى حاجات كتير نفسي اكونها...ربنا يزيدك يارب
ايه اكتر موقف بتحس فيه انك بنى ادم بجد...اصل مش طول الوقت بيبقى مسيطر علينا الشعور ده
وايه اكتر حاجة عايز تقولها..سواء لحد..او اعتراف او فضفضة
وامتى بتحس ان انت عايز وقفة علشان بقيت الة اكتر من اللازم
ههههه
طبعا الاسئلة كلها اختيارى معنديش اجبارى
انا شاركت فى الموضوع زى ماكنت عايزة..واتمنى تفضل دايما بخير ..وتتعلم كل يوم حاجةمميزةاكتر :f2:

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> اهلا بك حمادو الحقيقه عندما قرات كلامك وجدت ان الصعب هو وضع الاسئله وليس الاجابه فواضح جدا انك انسان على درجه من الثقافه وايضا انسان واعى وتفهم ماذا تريد بالضبط معلش مضطره اشخص بما انى اخصائيه اجتماعيه بس لااخفى عليك هناك اسئله ضحكت من اجابتك عليها وارجو ان تقبل وجودى معكم فى هذا الحوار وهذه هى اسئلتى المتواضعه والبسيطه ايضا 
> 
> ارجو ان تتقبل اسئلتى وان كان فيها مالاتريد الاجابه عنه فطبعا دا يرجع ليك لانه حقك فى امان الله


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اهلا بيكي ام البنات*
*اولا اشكرك جدا على الرأى الجميل اللى خارج اكيد من متخصصة...وكان المفروض بأه انك تطلبى منى تمن الفيزيتا لان مافيش اخصائي هنا بيقول حاجة ببلاش ابداااااااااااا.*
*ههههههههههههه*
*والحمد لله ان كان فيه اجابات تضحك لان الاسئلة بصراحة كلها ضرب ضرب ماكانش فيه شتيمة خالص...باجاوب على السؤال واقعد طول اليوم ماسك راسى من الصداع....ههههههههههههههه*

*انت من الناس اللى بتفكر كتير؟*
*تقريبا والله اعلم ايوه...باخطط لحياتى وباحاول انى اوصل لكل نقطة خططت لها...علطول تقريبا دماغى بيشتغل بالرغم من ان فيه ناس كتيرة مش بتصدق دا هههههههههههههه لانى علطول باهزر...*

*متى تشعر بالخوف؟*
*سؤال صعب قوى الصراحة...بس نادرا لما باحس بالخوف... قولى بأه ايمان بقضاء وقدر الله, قولى ضربوا الاعور على عينه قال ما هي خربانه خربانه ههههههههههههه...انما الحمد لله نادرا لما باحس بالخوف...*
*بس باخاف قوى قوى قوى لو ركبت طيارة من غير ما اصلى الفرض والسنة وركعتين شكر لله.*

*اكتر حاجه بتحسسك بالامان؟*
*اكيد طبعا الفلوس بتكون سبب كبير في الشعور بالامان....جربي كده وروحى خروجه وفي جيبك 100 جنيه, وجربي تانى وروحى خروجه ومافيش في جيبك اكتر من نص جنيه....هاتحسي باختلاف اكيد...*
*كمان لما باكون مع صديق حقيقي...صديق احس بصدقه معايا...وقتها باحس بالامان جدا.*

*اول حاجه بتجذب انتباهك فى الشخص اللى قدامك؟*
*بنت ولا ولد؟؟؟*
*على العموم بوجه عام اول حاجة بتجذب انتباهى للشخص هى طريقة لبسه...مش شرط يكون لابس هدوم قديمة او جديدة...وانما لو لبسه مش مكوى مثلا او مش نظيف باحس ان الشخص مقصر في شئ في حق نفسه, ودا اكيد بيكون له انطباع مش تمام عندى...*
*الولد بأه بيجذب انتباهى له اول حاجة اسلوبه في الكلام...*
*واول حاجة بتجذبني في البنت نظرات عنيها للى حواليها...*

*من قدوتكـ بالحياه ..............؟*
*بدون ادنى تردد...عبد الرحمن بن عوف...*
*صحابى..غنى, تاجر شاطر...بيتصدق بفائض امواله, لف الدنيا  ....ومبشر بالجنة...*
*طبعا ما اقدرش آخد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قدوة, وانما الرسول أسوة وهناك فرق كبير بين القدوة والاسوة..*

*حبك لاادم ومريم مش هيخليك تفكر تتجوز ؟*
*اكيد طبعا ان شاء الله في يوم من الايام...بس فيه خطط كتيرة لسه في طور التنفيذ لازم اعملها قبل ما اكون جاهز لتحمل مسئولية بيت كامل واولاد وما الى خلافه...بخلاف ان انا لسه يعني ماكملتش 30 سنة...اعيش لى كام سنة الف واخرج واتمتع بالدنيا قبل ما اتحبس  ...*


*هل تفضل المرأه الالمانيه كزوجه ام البنت المصريه لابديل عنها؟*
*بصراحة الموضوع دا شاغلنى جداااااااااا...هل زوجة المستقبل ان شاء الله هاتكون المانية ولا مصرية؟؟؟*
*لكل واحدة فيهم لها ميزات وعيوب بالنسبة لى...بس في الاخر الزوجة المصرية لو عندها المرونة الكافية تقدر تاخد مميزات الالمانية من مرح واهتمام بنفسها ومرونتها في ممارسة الجنون  ....انما الزوجة الالمانية للاسف الشديد ماتقدرش تكون مصرية في حاجات كتيرة جدا...*

*كمان لما هاقول لزوجتى المصرية بحبك هاتكون خارجه من قلبى وعقلى بدون تفكير....انما لما اقول لزوجتى الالمانية بحبك لازم الاول تعدى على عقلى يترجمها للغة الالمانية....بمعنى اوضح ان مشاعر كتيرة جدا بيني وبين الالمانية بتكون مترجمة, واحيانا فيه مشاعر كتيرة مفقودة...*

*كنت في مرة قريت جملة لانيس منصور قال فيما معناه يعني ان كل ما الرجل المصرى لف العالم كل ما كان احتياجه لبنت ريفية من قلب ريف مصر اكتر....انا بالظبط حاسس كده, نفسى اشوف انبهار زوجتى بكل حاجة ابهرتنى هنا لانى انا كمان ريفي...*

*وبعدين انتى قلتيها صراااااااحة...المرأة الالمانية ولا البنت المصرية* 
*اتمنى انى اكون فهمت صح مغزى السؤال*



*أم البنات...*
*حقيقي سعيد جدا بتواجدك معانا في المنتدى...دمتى لنا اخت عزيزة على قلوبنا كلنا في المنتدى...*
*اشكرك من كل قلبى على الاسئلة اللى اعتبرها لمست شخصى وقربت من احمد...*
*تحياتى ليكي اختى العزيزة*

----------


## بنت شهريار

الله الله
لك يوووووووووووووووووم ياحمادوووووووووووووووو
منوررررررررررررررررررر يافندم
اختيار موووووووووووووفق يابوكى
تسجيل حضور سريع
هجهز القنابل اقصد الاسئلة وجاية جرررررررررررررررررررررررى
امسكووووووووووووة على ما اجى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتى حمادو

----------


## amak_77

السلام عليكم 
بجد اختيار موفق يا بوكي بوكي 
جبتي شخصية بجد جميلة جدا في المنتدي 
بجد انت انسان الواحد يشرفه انه يتعرف عليك 
مع انه لسه محصلش بس ايه المانع
وادينا بنشوفك بالمجهر الالكتروني عل كرسي التعارف
ربنا يعينك 
وعجبني فيك بجد بساطتك و صراحتك خفة دمك ده غير خبراتك الي اكتبسبتها من السفر و فن التصوير الراقي الي انت بتهواه وتحترفه
بس هز سؤال بسيط جدا واحد ؟
ايه الحاجة الي كانت ممكن تكون حصلت كانت مخلتش حمادو باشا يفكر انه يسافر ؟
ممكن تقول اكتر من حاجة و كل حاجة بدرجتها بقى انت وشطارتك
هلف لفة واجي لك تكون جاوبت واكون فكرت لك في حاجة
تانيه 
مع اسعد امنياتي باعتراف سعيد

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)* انا كان عندي اسئله كتيره لحضرتك,,,بس بعد الي قراته,,اتبخرت كل الاسئله
هههههههههههههههههههه

انا بجد فرحانه جدا انك على الكرسي..هيخلينا نتعرف على حضرتك اكتر *(@_@)*

بتمنالك كل النجاح والوفيق في حياتك *(@_@)*

تحياتي *(@_@)*

----------


## حمادو

> ربنا يعينك بقى على الكرسى كام سوال كده اهم على الماشى على مارجع ( ملحوظه مالكش دعوه بتاء التانيث الاساله ليك بردو وبعدين نتفاهم )


*يا اخى لا فيه سلام ولا كلام كده؟ ولا حتى بوسة كما اعتدنا منك؟ * 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*داخل حامى كده ضرب ضرب علطول مافيش شتيمة خالص...ماشي يا باشمهندس احمد  * 


*إذا كانت اجازه هتقضيها فين فى مصر ( انا مستنيك على القهوه فى الحلميه )* 
*هاقضيها مع الباشمهندس احمد اكيد على القهوة في الحلمية * 

*ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟* 
*كل شئ...باصحى من النوم الصبح اول حاجة اعملها افتح المنتدى...وافضل طول اليوم اون لاين عليه (بس باظهر متخفى) واقرا كل المواضيع واتعرف على كل الناس اللى فيه من خلال آرائهم ومواضيعهم.*

*ماهى السلبيات الى انتى شيفاها ومش عايزه يكون ليها تواجد مابينا كشباب وشبات بردو مش مشكله* 
*على اعتبار ان انا حمادو مش بنت شهريار يعني...وعلى اعتبار انى هاطنش تاء التأنيث* 
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*الصراحة انا مش شايف عيوب للمنتدى...اكتر من انه بيكون بطئ جدا في بعض الاحيان وباتذل علشان ادخله او اكتب فيه رد...*
*كمان انا ليا موقف معين مع عضو معين كلمت المشرفين اكتر من مرة علشان يتعاملوا معاه بحزم, ولكن الى اليوم مش شايف اي اسلوب حازم في التعامل معاه بل بالعكس مؤخرا بدأ يحط صور لا تليق بمجتمع عام فيه حياء.*

*حمادو امتى بتبتسم ابتسامه امل ومتىبتصابى باحباط ؟*
*بابتسم ابتسامة امل لما اشوف زيزو دخل الماسينجر...ههههههههههههه وانت عارف ليه * 
*كمان بابتسم ابتسامة امل لما الاقي من قلب الفشل ظهر نجاح...وقتها باحس ان الحياه لسه مستمرة ومش توقفت.*

*باصاب بالاحباط لما الاقى كل اسئلة زيزو ليا فيها تاااااااااء التأنيث....* 

*مين من الاعضاء تنسب ليهم الصفات ديه متحطيش اسمى بس علشان الموضوع ميتقفلش* 
*طيب : الدكتورة نسيبة*

*مخلص : ام الشهيد*

*شقي : الباشمهندس احمد زيزو * 

*ذكي : شعاع من نور*

*رومانسي : لميس الامام*

*اجتماعي : سيد جعيتم*

*صارم : فاضل*

*دماغه ناشفه: دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني*

*محبوب : قلب مصر*

*مواضيعه تحفه : ابن طيبة*

*عضو يعجبك اسمه: أمة الله*

*عضو تحسه هادىء : عز الدين*

*عضو تتمنى تشوفه : المنتدى كله بصراحة*

*عضو نفسك تهديه باقة ورد: احمد ناصر*

*عضو مشااارك وفعال : masrawya*

*عضو مجنون شويتين : بنت شهريار*

*عضو رقيق جدا: ام احمد*

*عضو تحسيه مرتب جدا في مواضيعه: Boukybouky*

*عضو بسرعة يغضب : Iptegypt*

*عضو تحبى تتابع مواضيعه: Osha*

*عضو ما بتشوفوش بالمنتدى الا نادرا ونفسك يشارك على طول : Horse*

*عضو يحب الخير لاخوانه بالمنتدى : Amira*

*عضو يحب يجادل كثير : ههههههههههههههه هو فيه غير ابن البلد؟؟؟ بيتهيأ لي مافيش*

*عضو تحبى تغير اسمه : حلوه بس تخينة*


*مستنيك يا زيزو تجيب الاسئلة التانية...*
*بس بالله عليك بلاش تاء التأنيث* 
*ولا واو الجماعة*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*أوباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
حمادوووووووووووووووووووووووووو
في كرسي الاعتراف انا معرفتش الا متأخر 
 إن حمادو بتاع الولاعه هنا انا هغني بدالك بقى 
ونبي ناولوني الولاعه عايزة اولع روما بحالها هههههههههههههههه
دة بس تسجيل حضور واعجاب بردودك وعلى صراحتك ما شاء الله  عليك 
وجي وهجيب بقيت العصابه علشان نسال بقى كلناااااااااا وبضميرررررررررررر
انت عارف اهم حاجه الضمير يا حمادو ولا ايه
اوعى تتحرك من هنا لغاية ما نجي 

تحياتي لك*

----------


## حمادو

> يا خبر جميل     
> معقولة حمادو منورنا على كرسي التعارف
> ياااااااااااه اخيرا يا حمادو الواحد هيعرف يعمل معاك واجب 
> يعني الحقيقة انت مغرقنا بجمايلك ونفسنا نرد لك الواجب
> دا ترحيب على خفيف لأن مينفعش اشوف الموضوع من غير ما ارحب بيك
> وعندي ليك شوية اسئلة بس هجيلك بعد شوية تاني
> علشان تكون لحقت رديت على المعصرة اللي انت فيها  
> وبجد سعيدة قوي قوي بردودك وبمحاوراتك الجميلة في الموضوع
> مع تحياتي أخي العزيز حمادو




*قلب مصر...اختى حبيبتي هنا*

*انتى اللى منوره المنتدى كله...*
*الاول حمد لله على السلامة, وانتى مش عارفه انا فرحان اد ايه برجوعك ومشاركتك في المنتدى...*
*بجد وحشتيني جدا يا احسن اخت في الدنيا....*


*مستنيكي ان شاء الله بالاسئلة ويكون شرف ليا طبعا انى ارد على اسئلتك...*
*واكيد الاسئلة هاتكون في الصميم...

**بس صحيح مش تنسى ان انا اخدت عهد الكفار بتاع الاجارة* 
*يعني الحصن الحصين


*
**
*بجد ما تعرفيش انا سعيد اد ايه دلوقتي انك دخلتى الموضوع*
*ربنا يخليكي لينا يارب ومايحرمنيش من اخت زيك
تحياتى
*

----------


## حمادو

> *
> و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته..
> 
> بجد بوكي اختيار أكتر من رائع....لشخصية كلنا حبين نتعرف عليها أكتر...
> 
> استاذ حمادووو...منور الكرسي يا فندم...تمنياتي بعصر سعيد...اربط الحزام جيداً لو سمحت....
> 
> تسجيل حضور...هفكرلك في كام سؤال حلوين كده و راجعة....
> 
> ...




*يا اهلا يا اهلا شعاع ...*

*شفتى؟؟ بوكي بوكي مش مخليه حد نفسه في حاجة...*
*عايزين حمادو على كرسى الاعتراف جابته ليكم...*
*قلتوا نخليه كرسى كهربائي كهربته علشانكم...*
*قلتوا نغسله غسلتنى وحطتني في المعصرة...*
*دلوقتى عايزانى اربط الحزام؟؟؟ اربطه ازاى اساسا وانا خلاص روحى طلعت*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*شعاع...*
*انا متأكد ان الاسئلة اللى هاتقوليها هاتكون في الجول...*
*منتظرك يا افندم على احر من الجمر تعصريني وتطلعى روحى على الاخر خالص براحتك...

تحياتى ليكي اختى العزيزة
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ت   دى تاء التانيث 

و الجماعه 

اهم حتطهم فى مشاركه لوحدهم علشان ميبقاش ليك حجه  ::

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله تكون يا حمادو بخير وفى صحة وسعادة
وده احسن عقاب لك بعد موضوع التاكسى علشان جبتلى احباط فيه  هو ده مكانك
 انت تقعد على الكرسى واحنا نرخم على جنابك ههههههههههههههه 
وواضح انك اتعصرت اسئلة مش لاقيه سؤال متسألش بس هسأل
الصراحة واضحة فى كلامك اوى هل الصراحة دى بتسبب لك مشاكل ؟
تانى حاجة اخدت بالى منها وبشكل فظيع هو انك شايل فى نفسك من مصر اوى
وعارفة انه كلام مش من فراغ لكن اكيد لك ذكريات حلوه فيهاوبتحب فيها حاجات كتير 
 لو تفتكر قول ذكرى او اتنين او ايه اللى بتحبه هنا ؟؟  
مش عندى اسئلة تانى وفرصة سعيدة وجميلة من بوكى اننا نتعرف عليك اكتر وبوضوح
وفى حفظ الله 
لو افتكرت حاجة تانى هاجى ارخم برضو :

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
عدنا مرة أخرى...

لا لا لا متقلقش خااااالص..مفيش تطليع روح  ولا حاجة...ليه بس سوء الظن ده؟؟؟...ههههههههههه..

المهم...أبتدي بقى....

_مقارنة بين أحمد قبل و بعد السفر و الإستقرار في أوروبا...(من غير كروتة لو سمحت)...

_إيه الجزء اللي لسة منعرفهوش عن شخصيتك أو بمعنى أصح اللي لسه محصلتش حاجة تستفزه؟؟؟؟...

_إيه هدفك المرحلة دي من حياتك؟؟...

_مجموعة الكلمات دي...لو قلتلك اختار حد سواء من حياتك أو من المنتدى....تقولها لمين...

كلمة امتنان:
عتاب:
انتقاد:
نصيحة:
إعجاب:


_عموماً....بتحب تقرا ايه و لمين؟؟؟...

_من وجهة نظرك....إيه الحاجة اللي لو اتحققتلك هتقول أنا فعلاً في منتدى السعادة؟؟؟....

_أكتر صفة بينتقدك عليها المقربين ليك_مش انت_...

_أكتر صفة بيمدحك عليها المقربين ليك....

_ممممممم...قلت انه من الصفات اللي عاوز تغيرها فيك انك بتشك في الناس...ياترى في سبب للموضوع ده_الشك يعني_؟؟؟.....

_أكبر انجاز اتحقق في ال 27 سنة و لما بتفكر فيه مع نفسك بتقول برافو عليك...

_إيه رأيك في العلمانيه يا أحمد؟؟؟و إيه_من وجهة نظرك_موقعها من الإعراب بالنسبة للإسلام؟؟؟؟..

سؤال خفيف كده ع الماشي......هقولك مجموعة حاجات...تقولي اللي خطر على بالك لما قريت الكلمات دي....من غييييييييييييييييييير تفكيييييير....قول اللي جه في بالك على طول...




الإخلاص..

العطاء...

الأنانيه..

الغيرة...

الإستقرار...

الإيمان..


_حاجة حابب تقولها دلوقتي حالاً لشخص أو أشخاص....أي حد....سواءً في حياتك او في المنتدى....
تحب تقول ايه...و لو ممكن...لمين...


متهيألي كفاية كده..؟؟؟؟....

كفاية كده...^_^....

يارب تكون الأسئلة خفيفه كده و سهلة...
عايزة أقولك انه بجد الكرسي المرة دي مميز مع شخص صريح  و و اضح زيك...

تقبل تحياتي....
*

----------


## حمادو

> ازيك ياحمادو
> مش عارفة
>  انا عايزة اشارك فى الموضوع
> وفى نفس الوقت مش  عايزاك تتكلم على حاجة انت مش عايز تتكلم عنها
> انا فعلا مبسوطة علشان عرفت نوعا ما حد زيك...انت ناجح فى حاجات كتير نفسي اكونها...ربنا يزيدك يارب
> 
> طبعا الاسئلة كلها اختيارى معنديش اجبارى
> انا شاركت فى الموضوع زى ماكنت عايزة..واتمنى تفضل دايما بخير ..وتتعلم كل يوم حاجةمميزةاكتر



*اهلا وسهلا ازيك يا يسرا
اولا قبل اي حاجة انا ليا عتاب عليكي بصراحة...
اول ما انا اشتركت في المنتدى كنتى انتى واحدة من اكثر الناس نشاطا...بعد كده اختفيتي فترة وعرفت انك كنتى في امتحانات...
طيب دلوقتي مافيش امتحانات...فين يسرا بأه؟

وماتقلقيش ابدا انا مافيش حاجة هاكون مضطر انى اقولها...انا باقول اللى انا عايز اقوله, واللى مش عايز ارد عليه باقول بكل صراحة انى مش عايز ارد....
وحقيقي انا مبسوط جدا ان انتى رجعتى شاركتى تاني في المنتدى, ولو انها مش بنفس القوة بتاعة زمان ...

 ايه اكتر موقف بتحس فيه انك بنى ادم بجد...اصل مش طول الوقت بيبقى مسيطر علينا الشعور ده
فعلا زي ما انتى قلتى ان الشعور بالادمية مش موجود في كل المواقف...خصوصا في ظل الحياة المادية جدا اللى احنا عايشينها الايام دى...
وانا شخصيا نادرا لما باحس انى بنى آدم, بس باحس انى بنى آدم لما اقدم مساعدة لشخص يكون محتاجها فعلا, والاقيه يشكرنى من كل قلبه, او يقول لي جزاك الله خيرا.....وقتها باحس انى مكتمل الآدمية, وبابقى مبسوط جدا وحاسس انى عملت ولاول مرة شئ حقيقى له قيمة...
كمان بحس انى بنى آدم لما اكون تعبان, والاقي حد بيسأل عليا....باحس ان انا قيمتى عند الناس التانية مش مجرد زميل عمل أو شخص لتقضيه اوقات فراغ, وانما كائن حى له مشاعر آدمية.


 وايه اكتر حاجة عايز تقولها..سواء لحد..او اعتراف او فضفضة
عايز اقول حاجات كتيرة قوى وعايز اعترف وافضفض عن حاجات كتيرة جدا جدا جدا
بس للاسف الشديد لا مشاكل الناس تسمح لهم بانى افضفض, ولا كلامى هايكون مفهوم بالنسبة لناس كتيرة...علشان كده بافضل الصمت.
بس هنا في المنتدى عايز اعتذر للاستاذ سيد عطيه واقول له
السلام عليكم استاذ سيد.
من زماااااان جدا في موضوع اسمه انا زعلان لرحال الاسكندرانى, انا رديت وقلت في ردى ان الشعر والشعراء بيوجعوا لى بطنى...كنت متخيل انى واد بأه روش لما اقول الكلمتين دول, وكمان كنت جديد على جو المنتدى.
بعد كده حضرتك رديت عليا رد مخصوص وقلت لى انى لازم اروح للطبيب وهكذا, وقتها انا حسيت انى اخطأت جدا في حق الشعراء وفى حق مشاعرهم, واكثر من مرة فكرت انى احط موضوع اعتذر فيه...ولكن لانى كنت شخص جديد في فترتها ماكنتش متوقع ان فيه حد ممكن يوصل لحضرتك اسفى واعتذارى عن الجملة الخطأ اللى قلتها في حق الشعر والشعراء لحضرتك...
استاذ سيد, وكل من يملك ملكة الشعر والادب...انا اعتذر للجميع واتمنى ان اعتذارى يوصل لكل شخص فيكم....مع طبعا حفظ حقوقى في انى فعلا مابقدرش اقرأ بيتين شعر على بعض

 وامتى بتحس ان انت عايز وقفة علشان بقيت الة اكتر من اللازم
باحس الاحساس دا كتير قوي...
باحسه جدا لما باحقق هدف معين كان في دماغى لفترة طويلة, وعلشان احقق الهدف دا تجاهلت بل كمان دوست على مشاعر اصدقاء واشخاص اعزاء عليا, سواد تجاهلت مشاعرهم عن عمد, او بدون قصد...بس بعدما احقق الهدف واقف ابص انا دفعت اد ايه في مقابل الهدف دا والاقى ان المقابل كان مشاعر خسرتها...باحس انى كنت آلة....
المشكلة يا يسرا انى كل مرة باخد عهد على نفسى بعدم تكرار الموقف دا, ولكن في كل مرة باعمل نفس الخطأ, وادفع مشاعر في مقابل تحقيق هدف ما....ودى مشكلة جامدة جدا بسببها علاقاتى مع الناس دايما لها حد معين, وكمان فترة معينة, الا الاشخاص اللى عندهم القدرة على التسامح.....آلة ولا لأ؟؟؟ ههههههههههههه

يسرا انا سعيد جدا من الاسئلة اللى من القلب دي...
وسعيد بمعرفتك ومرورك الكريم...
واسعد اكتر علشان فيه جزء من شخصيتي لمسك...
بس خدي بالك ان المشاعر اهم شئ في الوجود, ورحمة من عند ربنا...والانسان بدون مشاعر بيكون زي الالة بالظبط...

تحياتي ليكي اختى العزيزة*

----------


## red_dragon

اهلا اهلا اهلا حمادو
والله انا لسه شايف الموضوع دلوقتى حالا 
قلت ادخل اهنى و اسلم و امسى  ::  

و معتقدش ان فيه اسئلة تانية عشان الاخوة الزملا خلصوا كل الاسئله  :: 

و ده طبعا بيدل على الحب والاحترام الى الناس ديه بتكنه ليك

و اتمنى لك النجاح و التوفيق فى حياتك 

محمد

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جالك يوم اخيرا على الكرسي
انا عاوزة أعلى فولت متاح يوصل للكرسي لو سمحتوا
وبما اني مش ناوية أسأل فأنا أطالب وبأعلى صوت من الاخوة السائلين ألا يترفقوا بالسيد حمادو

الله يرحمك ياحمادو كنت طيب قبل الكرسي بس كنت محتاج شوية كهرباء يضبطوك :: 

انا متابعة الاسئلة والاجوبة وحارجع تاني لو حسيت ان فيه سؤال كان نفسي فيه والفولت بتاعه عالي وماتسألش

قلبي عندك ياحمادو  ::stpd::

----------


## حمادو

> الله الله
> لك يوووووووووووووووووم ياحمادوووووووووووووووو
> منوررررررررررررررررررر يافندم
> اختيار موووووووووووووفق يابوكى
> تسجيل حضور سريع
> هجهز القنابل اقصد الاسئلة وجاية جرررررررررررررررررررررررى
> امسكووووووووووووة على ما اجى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتى حمادو


*مييييييييييييييييين...بنت شهريار هنا؟*
*يا مرحبا يا مرحبا...*
*اخبار شهريار ايه؟ ومسرور عامل ايه دلوقتي؟ ان شاء الله يكون مسرور كده كل يوم وهو بيطير الرقاب...*
*الهى يا رب تطير رقبة اللى يزعل شهريار, وبنت شهريار...*


*يعني انتى تجهزي القنابل وشعاع وتقول لي اربط الحزام...*
*انتوا هاتفجرونى بحزام القنابل دا ولا ايه؟؟؟*
*دا كرسى تعارف في مصر مش في افغانستان....*



*منتظر القنابل يا افندم...وماتقلقيش انا مربوط جاهز
تحياتى
*

----------


## مي مؤمن

وعدنا مره أخرى مع حمادووووووووو في كرسي الاعتراف
يلا اربط الجزام وشد حيلك معايا  :Girl (12):   :Girl (12):  

بص يا أبو سيد

1- جاتلك فرصة السفر لالمانيا ازي ؟؟
2- هل أنت من أنصار الزواج بالاجنبيات بما انك عايش هناك ولا بتفضل الزواج بالشرقيات طيب لو أجنبيه أو شرقية  مواصفتها ايه ؟؟
3- لو حد جابلك هديه بتتمنى الهديه دي تكون ايه؟؟
4- قولي مميزاتك وعيوب شخصيتك ؟
5-لو انت كنت حاكم بلد قولي ممكن تعمل ايه ؟؟
6-أيه اكتر موقف حسيت انك محتار فيه ومش عارف تتصرف بمعنى اصح اختيار بين مصيرين ؟
7-لو ربنا وهبك 3 أمنيات هيكونوا ايه؟؟
8- ولو معاك باقة ورد تهديها لمين طيب لو باقة شوك تهديها برضو لمين ؟
9- لو اتمنيت انك تكون شخصيه تانيه هتختار مين ؟
10- ولو اتمنيت انك تعيش في زمن اخر هتختار اي زمن ؟
يلا كفايه عليك كدة لو افتكرت حاجه ثانيه هرجع
احنا موجودين لعصر حضرتك يا فندم 
تحياتي لك

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم 
> بجد اختيار موفق يا بوكي بوكي 
> جبتي شخصية بجد جميلة جدا في المنتدي 
> بجد انت انسان الواحد يشرفه انه يتعرف عليك 
> مع انه لسه محصلش بس ايه المانع
> وادينا بنشوفك بالمجهر الالكتروني عل كرسي التعارف
> ربنا يعينك 
> وعجبني فيك بجد بساطتك و صراحتك خفة دمك ده غير خبراتك الي اكتبسبتها من السفر و فن التصوير الراقي الي انت بتهواه وتحترفه
> هلف لفة واجي لك تكون جاوبت واكون فكرت لك في حاجة
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*ازيك يا اماك...*
*بالله عليك انا عايز اسألك الاول, اخبار الخطوبة ايه معاك؟*

*الله يكرمك يا اخى انت فعلا من الشخصيات اللى انا باعتز بيهم في المنتدى, وليا عتاب عليك انك قللت جدا في المشاركة, وعايز اقولك حاجة ان المنتدى باعضاءه المميزين, ولو الاعضاء المميزين دول قللوا من مشاركتهم المنتدى بيتأثر...الله يكرمك باه مش تقلل تانى من مشاركاتك, وانا اكيد يشرفنى انى اتعرف عليك وتكون بيننا صداقة قوية ان شاء الله.*

*والحمد لله انه من بين الردود الكتيرة, والاسئلة دى كلها انت افتكرت انى بحب التصوير...*
*لانى بصراحة قبل ما اقعد على الكرسى كنت متخيل بأه الاسئلة من نوعية هواياتك ايه, بتحب مين من المتربين العاتفيين....*
*انما بصراحة الاسئلة كلها كانت فين يوجعك يا حمادو, وبلا رحمة...*

*ايه الحاجة الي كانت ممكن تكون حصلت كانت مخلتش حمادو باشا يفكر انه يسافر ؟*

*الله اعلم...بس لو رجعت بذاكرتى لورا هاتكون اهم حاجة تخليني مش افكر في السفر هى ان الوالد والوالدة الله يرحمهم يكونوا لسه عايشين...*
*الله يرحمهم اكيد انا كنت بحبهم جدا, لكن انا ماليش معاهم ذكريات كتيرة...*
*بس الاكيد انهم كانوا هايربونى زي ما هم عايزين...خصوصا ان والدى الله يرحمه كان رجل عسكرى وماكنش بيحب الاخطاء...يعنى كان هايحاول بكل الطرق ان يربينا على التزام طريق معين...*
*بخلاف ان والدتى الله يرحمها شخصيتها كانت قوية جدا, وكانت هاتربينا على طريقتها هي...واكيد دا كان هايخلينا الى حد ما ضعاف الشخصية وتابعين للوالد والوالدة...*
*كمان الاهم انهم لو كانوا عايشين كانوا هايوفروا لنا حياة الى حد ما كريمة تخلينا نفكر في الاستقلال المادى متأخر جدا, على الاقل بعد انتهاء فترة الجامعة...*

*انما الله يرحمهم زي ما موتهم كان طبعا مؤثر جدا في حياتنا وعمل لنا فراغ كبير...الا ان موتهم كان اهم الاسباب اللى جعلت كل واحد فينا انا واخواتى اننا نستقل بدرى, ويقدر كل واحد فينا انه يرسم طريقه بنفسه ويصارع علشان يوصل له...*

*كمان لو كنت ارتبطت واتجوزت في مصر...اكيد كان التفكير كله هايكون في محاولة ايجاد فرصة عمل في مصر, او على ابعد الحدود في دولة عربية, علشان خاطر اقدر اوفر حياة مادية افضل للعائلة...وماكنتش هافكر ابدا في مخاطر السفر لاوربا, ولا كنت اساسا هافكر فيها لانها هاتكون بعدت جدا عن ابعد احلامى.*
*دول تقريبا كانوا اهم حاجتين لو كانوا حصلوا كان زمانى دلوقتي مش في اوربا.*


*اماك مرة تانية سعيد جدا بوجودك...وشرفنى جدا كلامك عن شخصى...وان شاء الله نكون اصدقاء على الحقيقة ونشوف بعض حقيقي مش بس على المجهر الالكترونى*
*تحياتي*

----------


## حمادو

> *(@_@)* انا كان عندي اسئله كتيره لحضرتك,,,بس بعد الي قراته,,اتبخرت كل الاسئله
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا بجد فرحانه جدا انك على الكرسي..هيخلينا نتعرف على حضرتك اكتر *(@_@)*
> 
> بتمنالك كل النجاح والوفيق في حياتك *(@_@)*
> 
> تحياتي *(@_@)*


*يا اهلا يا ملك...
انا مبسوط جدا بردك الجميل دا...
حقيقي انتى مش عارفه انا باعزك اد ايه كأخت ليا...
بخصوص بأه الاسئلة يا ستى ملحوقة فكرى كده في كام سؤال وتعالى هاتلاقيني مستنيكي ومبسوط بالاسئلة كلها...

اشكرك ملك على الدخول والمشاركة والدعوة الرقيقة دي...
تحياتي اختى العزيزة*

----------


## ابن البلد

الأول بس أدي البوسة  ::k:: 
علشان أنا عارفك 
 :3: 

ثانيا بقه 
لي عودة علشان أشوف أي سؤال اسأله

بس سؤال في السريع
أيه هي هواياتك غير التصوير ؟

رايح وجاي لك تاني

----------


## حمادو

> *أوباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> حمادوووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> في كرسي الاعتراف انا معرفتش الا متأخر 
>  إن حمادو بتاع الولاعه هنا انا هغني بدالك بقى 
> ونبي ناولوني الولاعه عايزة اولع روما بحالها هههههههههههههههه
> دة بس تسجيل حضور واعجاب بردودك وعلى صراحتك ما شاء الله  عليك 
> وجي وهجيب بقيت العصابه علشان نسال بقى كلناااااااااا وبضميرررررررررررر
> انت عارف اهم حاجه الضمير يا حمادو ولا ايه
> اوعى تتحرك من هنا لغاية ما نجي 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
كده يا مى؟؟؟
هى دى زمالة تاكسى واحد؟؟؟ فرحانه فيا؟؟؟
ههههههههههههه

اشكرك يا افندم على تسجيل الحضور...وشفت الاسئلة بتاعتك وبصراحة دخت منها...
شوية وهارد عليها بس افوق الاول من أسئلة الثانوية العامة بتاعة شعاع
هههههههههههههه

ومستنى باقى العصابة يكملوا عليا ويحطمونى تحطيما



وطالما بأه ولعتى روما بحالها بالولاعة بتاعتى...
يبقى انا اقولك

مع السلامة...مع السلامة
مع السلامة يا ابو عمه مايله
مع السلامة يا ابو عمه مايله
هههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتى ليكي اختى العزيزة
*

----------


## حمادو

> ت   دى تاء التانيث 
> 
> و الجماعه 
> 
> اهم حتطهم فى مشاركه لوحدهم علشان ميبقاش ليك حجه


طيب وفين البوسة؟؟؟
هو دا اللى اتفقنا عليه؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ان شاء الله تكون يا حمادو بخير وفى صحة وسعادة
> وده احسن عقاب لك بعد موضوع التاكسى علشان جبتلى احباط فيه  هو ده مكانك
>  انت تقعد على الكرسى واحنا نرخم على جنابك ههههههههههههههه 
> وواضح انك اتعصرت اسئلة مش لاقيه سؤال متسألش بس هسأل
> وفرصة سعيدة وجميلة من بوكى اننا نتعرف عليك اكتر وبوضوح
> وفى حفظ الله 
> لو افتكرت حاجة تانى هاجى ارخم برضو  :


 *يا اهلا يا اهلا بندى والعصابة كلها...
منورانى والله وحاسس ان الحب والاخوة هاتخرج من حروف كلماتك...
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شفتى يا ندى معمول فيا ايه؟؟؟ الله يسامح بأه اللى فى بالى
اما بأه بخصوص التاكسى, لو تفتكروا انا بعدت عنه جولتين كاملتين, يعني اديت فرصة للاشبال يركبوه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

 الصراحة واضحة فى كلامك اوى هل الصراحة دى بتسبب لك مشاكل ؟
على فكرة فيه حاجة عايز اقولها...انا مش صريح, مجرد انى لا اجد حرج في الكلام عن مواضيع ممكن تحرج شخص تانى...
بخلاف انى ماليش سر, ولا ليا كاتم اسرار...علشان كده المعلومة اللى باقولها لشخص باتوقع ان مليون شخص هايعرفوها, فيعرفوها منى بأه احسن ما يعرفوها من غيري
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نيجي بأه لسؤالك
اكيد الصراحة دي سببت لى مواقف قبل كده, بس مواقف باعتبرها مضحكة لما اشوف شخص ما واقف فاتح بقه 10 متر من الاندهاش وانا باتكلم بكل بساطة عن شئ في عرف المجتمع انه محرج, او ممكن يكون من غير الطبيعي ان حد يتكلم فيه بالانفتاح العجيب بتاعى دا.
انما من وقت للتانى اكيد بتحصل لى مشاكل مع الصراحة بانى باتحط في مواقف مش كويسة زي انى ادخل في مشاكل مع رؤسائى في العمل, وخصوصا في مصر...
بس في النهاية برضه بتكون مواقف مضحكة لانى بافاجئ اللى قدامى بكل بساطة بانى باقول له كل اللى عايز يعرفه, وبزيادة هههههههههه

 تانى حاجة اخدت بالى منها وبشكل فظيع هو انك شايل فى نفسك من مصر اوى
 وعارفة انه كلام مش من فراغ لكن اكيد لك ذكريات حلوه فيهاوبتحب فيها حاجات كتير 
  لو تفتكر قول ذكرى او اتنين او ايه اللى بتحبه هنا ؟؟ 
والله يا ندى انا مش شايل في نفسى من مصر...بس وضع طبيعي اننا نزعل على احوالها حاليا...خلاف ان معظم الناس اللى في سنى ماحصلش بينهم وبين الحكومة او الشرطة تعامل قوى الا في مرحلة ما بعد الجامعة...انما انا تعاملى معاهم كان بدرى قوى واخدت على دماغى منهم كتير جدا, علشان كده اخدت على خاطرى منها, بس دا احساس الابن لما يزعل من قسوة امه عليه...انما يعلم الله انى بحب مصر جدا ودايما في بالى.

أما بأه الحاجات اللى بحبها في مصر...كل حاجة بحبها فيها, وشوش الناس وطيبتهم..الاكل المصرى واللمة في العيد...واهم من دا كله صوت الاذان في كل حته في مصر...
حاجات كتيرة جدا بحبها في مصر ومش ممكن تلاقيها في اي مكان في اوربا..
الذكريات اللى بحبها في مصر كتيرة جدا ماتتعدش, ولو سبت نفسى وقلت حاجة منهم هارغى كتير جدا اكتر ما انا رغاى 
هههههههههههههه

ندى اشكرك على الدخول الجميل دا...واوعدك انى هاحاول مش احبطك تانى...
اقولك؟ في اي سؤال في التاكسى هانتظر نص ساعة, ولو مافيش حد رد هاضطر انى ارد
هههههههههههههه
اوك كده؟؟؟

تحياتى اختى العزيزة على قلبي

*

----------


## حمادو

> *
> عدنا مرة أخرى...
> 
> لا لا لا متقلقش خااااالص..مفيش تطليع روح  ولا حاجة...ليه بس سوء الظن ده؟؟؟...ههههههههههه..
> المهم...أبتدي بقى....
> 
> 
> متهيألي كفاية كده..؟؟؟؟....
> كفاية كده...^_^....
> ...


*ايه دا يا شعاع؟؟؟
أسئلة الثانوية العامة أرحم من الأسئلة دي...
أنا دلوقتي فهمت ليه قلتى لي أربط الحزام...

**مقارنة بين أحمد قبل و بعد السفر و الإستقرار في أوروبا...(من غير كروتة لو سمحت)...
**أهم حاجة ان مافيش اي وجه تشابه بين احمد قبل وبعد السفر...اختلاف فى كل شئ حتى في المظهر الخارجى..
**أولا الثقة في النفس زادت والحمد لله.. 
**ثانيا ودا المهم بالنسبة لي ان ثقافتى وصلت لمستوى راضى عنه..
**كمان ماديا الوضع طبعا اتحسن الحمد لله واصبحت مختلف تماما عن أحمد قبل السفر...قبل أوربا طبعا كنت قبل ما اشترى حاجة ابص على سعرها واشترى الارخص..انما دلوقتى باشترى اللى يعجبنى بغض النظر عن سعره...ولو انها لسه لغاية دلوقتي عادة لازقة فيا وهى انى اسأل بكام...
**خلاف انه كان فيه امنيات كثيرة تحقيقها كان مستحيل بالنسبة لى في مصر...دلوقتى طبعا أى امنية بتحقق بمجرد التخطيط الصحيح لها..
**وهوايات كتيرة زي التصوير, الغطس, السفر والسياحة, كل دا ماكنتش هاقدر اعمله في مصر حتى لو كنت باشتغل مدير مكتب المخابرات العامة المصرية...
**القصد ان فيه مكاسب كتيرة جدا, ومعظمها مكاسب ملموسة...

**على الجانب التانى أحمد حاليا مافيش في عنيه نفس البريق والتحدى اللى كان موجود في عين أحمد لما كان في مصر...في مصر الواحد محتاج تحدى ومحتاج حياة علشان يقدر يعيش ويضحك ويقاوم, انما هنا الوضع رتيب وممل, خططتي صح بتنجحي, مش خططتى صح بتتحولى على أكثر من مؤسسة تخطط ليكي, وفي النهاية بتنجحى برضه...

**بس كوضع عام أنا على وضعى الحالى مبسوط واحسن بكتير جدا من أحوالى في مصر...على الاقل خالص قدرت انى اخرج من عنق الزجاجة, وليا دلوقتى الاختيار انى ارجع اعيش في مصر تانى أو لأ, ودا طبعا أحسن بكتير من انى اكون محبوس في مصر.


**إيه الجزء اللي لسة منعرفهوش عن شخصيتك أو بمعنى أصح اللي لسه محصلتش حاجة تستفزه؟؟؟؟...
**حاجات كتيرة جدا جدا جدا..يعني الجزء اللى الناس تعرفه هو جزء محدود عن أشياء محدودة في حياتى معظمها بيدخل في ضمن مواقف...
**اما بأه الحاجات اللى مش عارفينها عنى هى الحاجات اللى انا مش عايز اقولها لحد..الحاجات اللى بيني وبين نفسى بس, ودى غالبا بتكون مشاعر, أو أشياء ماعنديش استعداد في الفترة دي انى اقولها...
**على سبيل المثال انا رومانسى هههههههههههه
**بجد والله رومانسى بحب اقعد بالليل في ضوء الشموع وباتأثر جدا من مواقف الفراق...
**بس رومانسيتي دي مش بتظهر الا مع اشخاص معينين, وباقى الناس باطلع لهم الوش الخشب, او الوش الهزار, او احيانا الوش الخنيق


**إيه هدفك المرحلة دي من حياتك؟؟...
**الاهداف كتيرة جدا..
**هدفى في الشغل دلوقتى انى اقدر اثبت وجودى في الوضع الجديد في الشغل..
**هدفى في حياتى الشخصية في المرحلة دي (ومافيش حد يضحك لان الموضوع بجد خطير هههههههه) انى اجيب قطة, وبما ان القطط في المبنى اللى انا ساكن فيه ممنوعة, يبقي لازم اشوف لى سكن تانى 
**أكيد طبعا فيه اهداف تانية اهم, ولكنى افضل الاحتفاظ بيها لنفسى.


**مجموعة الكلمات دي...لو قلتلك اختار حد سواء من حياتك أو من المنتدى....تقولها لمين...
** كلمة امتنان: لكل شخص اعتبرنى اخ له, حتى لو مش اتكلمنا مع بعض
** عتاب: لكل عضو في المنتدى قلل من نشاطه وعلى رأس القائمة حبك خيال, Horse, يسرا, emerald , رحال الاسكندرانى
**انتقاد: لكل عضو بينقل موضوع بدون التحقق من صحته, خصوصا اذا كان موضوع خاص بالدين
** نصيحة: لكل عضو بيسرق مجهود غيره سواء موضوع او صورة, ومش بيقول انه منقول, بل ينسب الحاجة لنفسه...اقول له هاتتكشف في يوم من الايام
** إعجاب: بكل قلم وموضوع لمس حقيقة معينة بجرأة وبدون تزويق


**عموماً....بتحب تقرا ايه و لمين؟؟؟...
**بحب اقرأ لكل شخص ولاي شخص يتحدث عن اى موضوع...
**بس فيه ناس باحس انى لازم اقرا لهم زي
**أنيس منصور, مصطفى محمود, يوسف معاطى, محمود السعدنى(القديم), ابن القيم وابن تيمية,* *Peter Roman Scholl-Latour* *....وناس تانية كتيرة جدا جدا..
**احب المجالات لى هو مجال المعتقدات والاديان, سواء كان دين سماوى أو معتقد مذهبى أرضى...


**من وجهة نظرك....إيه الحاجة اللي لو اتحققتلك هتقول أنا فعلاً في منتدى السعادة؟؟؟....
**مش عارف...
**حقيقي بعد تفكير عميق جدا مش عارف


** _أكتر صفة بينتقدك عليها المقربين ليك_مش انت_...
**اللامبالاة...يعني نجحت زي مانجحتش, واحد مات اقول الله يرحمه (طبعا بازعل عليه, بس بعد وفاة الوالدين مابيبقاش فيه حاجة تانية يتبكى عليها)...
**تساوت معايا كل حاجة


** _أكتر صفة بيمدحك عليها المقربين ليك....
**هههههههههههههه
**تعرفى ان انا سألت كل زمايلي وقلت لهم ايه اكتر حاجة حلوة شايفينها فيا...
**اتفق معظمهم على انى شخص منظم (بالرغم من انى مش شايفنى منظم خالص هههههههه)


**ممممممم...قلت انه من الصفات اللي عاوز تغيرها فيك انك بتشك في الناس...ياترى في سبب للموضوع ده_الشك يعني_؟؟؟.....
**ايوه طبعا فيه اسباب كتيرة جدا, على مدار حياتى اعطيت الثقة لمجموعة من الاشخاص ماقدروش انهم يكونوا عند الثقة اللى انا كنت متخيلها, وبعدين أكيد اللى بيتلسع من الشوربة ينفخ في الزبادى...خلاف انى ماشى على مبدأ حرص من صديقك ولا تخونه, بس مطبق المثل على شك....
**وكمان يا شعااااااع انا في اكثر من مرة شكيت في شخص في المنتدى, واتضح ان شكى كان في محله في النهاية...والدليل قالوا له...هههههههه


** _أكبر انجاز اتحقق في ال 27 سنة و لما بتفكر فيه مع نفسك بتقول برافو عليك...
**انى حفظت القرآن...مافيش اي حاجة تعادل النقطة دى, بالرغم من انى نسيت اجزاء فيه كثيرة, الا انى لما باكون في موقف ما او في موضوع ما واعصر تفكيري بافتكر الآية اللى عايز اتكلم عنها.


** _إيه رأيك في العلمانيه يا أحمد؟؟؟و إيه_من وجهة نظرك_موقعها من الإعراب بالنسبة للإسلام؟؟؟؟..
**في الاول فيه فرق كبير بين العلمانية والعولمة, اساسا مافيش تشابه بين العلمانية والعولمة الا في فروع قليلة...أصل فيه بعض المتثقفين من يقول علمانية وعولمة ويضعهم في ميزان واحد....
**العلمانية للى مايعرفهاش بتقوم على فصل الدين عن الدولة, وهى نتاج طبيعي لسطوة الدين في أوربا...وهى كفكر وفلسفة أوربية تعتبر في اوربا ناجحة لأن الشعوب كانت مهيأة لاستقبالها, وعلى فكرة علمانية اوربا هى علمانية كفر...يعني الدين ليس له وجود نهائيا في الحياة...بعكس علمانية أمريكا هى علمانية متوازنة مع الكنيسة, ولغاية النهاردة بيطلق على الحزب الامريكي الحاكم انه الحزب المؤمن في مقابل الحزب الديموقراطى الكافر...ولمن لا يعلم ان ايمان امريكا دا واحد من الاسباب اللى بتجعل اوربا تبث برامج معينة وفكر معين داخل عقل المواطن الامريكى علشان يرفض الكنيسة ويرفض الايمان (بمعنى اصح اوربا بتحارب الكنيسة في امريكا...ولمن له اطلاع هايعرف ان العملية مش عملية ان المسلمين هم الوحيدين المستهدفين في العالم كله, وانما الموضوع كله مصالح متبادلة او مختلفة)...

**بالنسبة لنا احنا كمسلمين ... نفترض اننا طبقنا العولمة في مصر على سبيل المثال...
**هافترض شخصيات وهمية زي عادل, وله اخت اسمها مروة, ومروة لها صديق اسمه ابراهيم..
**ابراهيم راح لمروة في البيت وهيا نايمة, طبعا عادل فتح الباب, وابراهيم سلم عليه وقال له روح يا ابن الناس اعمل لى انا واختك الفطار لغاية ما ادخل اوضتها اصحيها...
**المفروض ان عادل يعمل ايه؟؟؟ في ظل العولمة من حق ابراهيم انه يدخل على مروة يصحيها لان مروة وابراهيم مش ممانعين, يبقي لو جرى الدم في عروق عادل وضرب ابراهيم, هايبقى عادل كده شخص متخلف وهايدخل السجن...وهنا بأه تأثير العولمة المباشر ان معتنقيها هايضعوا قوانين تمنع كل شخص صاحب دين أو اعتقاد معين من ممارسة اعتقاده في حياته اليومية...
**ولو عادل وافق ان ابراهيم يدخل على اخته يصحيها, يبقي يا ريت يقول لي انا وزيزو علشان ناويين نعمل شركة لها علاقة بالانفتاح والعلمانية بس عيب لو قلت اسمها على منتدى عام...هههههههههه

**دا ببساطة مبدأ من مبادئ العلمانية, أن الدين والعادات والتقاليد كلها اشياء متخلفة يجب علينا اننا نتخلص منها...هل هانقدر في العالم الاسلامى اننا نتخلص من روحنا؟ من ديننا؟ ما اظنش, على الاقل في المرحلة دي من حياتنا.


** سؤال خفيف كده ع الماشي......هقولك مجموعة حاجات...تقولي اللي خطر على بالك لما قريت الكلمات دي....من غييييييييييييييييييير تفكيييييير....قول اللي جه في بالك على طول...** 
الإخلاص..خلص وانتهى
** العطاء...من الام لاولادها
** الأنانيه..مرض نفسى
** الغيرة...سلاح ذو شقين
** الإستقرار...امان
** الإيمان..غذاء الروح


** _حاجة حابب تقولها دلوقتي حالاً لشخص أو أشخاص....أي حد....سواءً في حياتك او في المنتدى....
** تحب تقول ايه...و لو ممكن...لمين...
**عايز اقول للمنتدى كله
**ماحدش يزعل منى يا ريت, ولو فيه حد زعل منى اتمنى انه يكتب لى ويقول لى انا زعلت منك علشان كذا وكذا, لان ساعات كلامى بيكون جارح ومش باقدر انى اختار الفاظى وممكن حد يزعل منى...
**انما حقيقي مش بيكون قصدى ان اي انسان يتجرح بسببى


**شعاع...بجد جالى صداع من أسئلة الثانوية العامة دى..
**هههههههههههههههههه

**أنا اصلا كنت مقلق من أسئلتك وكنت عارف انها هاتخليني أفكر كتير جدا...مجرب بأه في لعبة الصراحة معاكى أكتر من سؤال 
**تحياتي اختى العزيزة, ادام الله علينا الاخوة*
 *
*

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل حمادو مفاجأة سارّة ومتوقعة أن تكون على كرسي التعارف
وأعتذر عن تأخر مشاركتي فأنا لم أرَ الموضوع إلا اليوم

أرحب بك أخي الكريم على كرسي التعارف ، واختيار موفق من ريهام فأنت حقا من الأعضاء الذين أكن لهم الاحترام والتقدير

ليس لدي أسئلة وأكتفي بمتابعة إجاباتكم على أسئلة الأخوة والأخوات

دمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## حبك خيال

*حمادو على كرسي الاعتراف

لا ممكن ابدا 
انا موش مصدقه عنيا
والله بجد هايل برافو 

انا شايفه ان الناس طحنوك بجد والله برافو اهنيهم 

هاهاهاهاهاهاها

انا حاليا  بسجل حضور وراجعالك راجعالك

هاتتسأل يعني هاتتسأل

بس في حاجه حابه اشجعك عليها بخصوص خطتك المستقبليه انك تجيب قطه

دي حاجه هااااااااااااااااااااااااايله 
بما اني بموت في القطط يعني بشجعك وبدعمك وبساندك ولو عايزني اجي اعمل لك مظاهرات سلميه عند العماره اللي انت ساكن فيها
ماعنديش مشاكل

المهم انك تجيب القطه بسرعه وتكون شيرازي والنبي 

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها*

----------


## Amira

*مين   !!! سي لطفي !!   

قاعد و مستريح ماشاء الله علي الكرسي و أنا طالعان عيني بفكر  

فعلا من أسبوع و انا بفكر ليك في اسئلة .. و نتاج التفكير كان منحصر في الكام سؤال دول 

1- قال الأمام محمد عبده رحمه الله عندما سافر إلى بعض بلاد الغرب .. إنه وجد في بلادهم إسلام بلا مسلمين و وجد في بلاد العرب مسلمين بلا إسلام. و من خلال إحتكاك الشخصي بالغرب أكيد وجدت معني جوهري لهذا القول و لا إيه ؟!!! 

2- تحدث الكثيرون عن علاقات الجاليات المصرية فيما بينهم بالخارج و حملت بعض الاحاديث نقد شديد.. يا تري بما إنك تعد من الجالية المصرية المقيمة بألمانيا .. يا ريت توضح لينا الصورة عندك و العلاقات بين المصريين بتكون أزاي ؟؟ 

3- حقيقي يا أحمد  بتعجبني الصور الي بتصورها بنفسك أختيارك للأماكن و الزوايا و التوقيت إلي ما هنالك .. مافكرتش إنك تمتهن التصوير .. حتي لو كان يعني عمل خاص تمارسه بعد عملك الأساسي؟؟؟ و اهو يجبلك قرشين زيادة  عارفك بتشيلهم تحت السيراميك.. اكيد مافيش بلاط يعني في ألمانيا 

4- كلنا بيجي علينا أوقات بنشعر فيها برغبة جامحة في إننا نكون أشرار .. أمتي أخر مرة روح الشر الي جواك استيقظت من ثباتها .. و لمن وجهت سهامها و بأي شكل أصابت !!!! خليك صريح يا احمد ما انت أكيد مش ملاك علي طول يعني 

5- الأخ مدحت صالح وصف جنونه و قال "جناني دا عين العقل ... العقل دا داء بيعي" يا تري أنت بتشوف جنانك بأي عين!!!! و ياريت تحكي لينا علي إحدي نوبات جنانك .. بس علي فكرة بـ 50 قرش عيش من شرم الشيخ دا مش جنون يا سي أحمد  

ماطولش عليك بقي  

أخي العزيز .. ردودك علي أسئلة الزملاء قالت عنك الكثير ما يجعلني أعتز حقا بمعرفتك و أخويتك، أتمني لك الخير من كل قلبي و أنك تسعد بحياة يرضي الله عنها و يرضيك بها*

----------


## حمادو

> اهلا اهلا اهلا حمادو
> والله انا لسه شايف الموضوع دلوقتى حالا 
> قلت ادخل اهنى و اسلم و امسى  
> 
> و معتقدش ان فيه اسئلة تانية عشان الاخوة الزملا خلصوا كل الاسئله 
> 
> و ده طبعا بيدل على الحب والاحترام الى الناس ديه بتكنه ليك
> 
> و اتمنى لك النجاح و التوفيق فى حياتك 
> ...


*أهلا أهلا محمد
يا اخى انت تشرف في اي وقت طبعا...
انا حطيت لك صورة البطة (البجعة) في موضوع ما, اتمنى انها تكون وصلتك, ولو مش وصلت قول لى وانا ابعتها لك ان شاء الله....
واكيد ان شاء الله تورينا آخر صورك ...
بس ايه رأيك في الكرسى اللى انا قاعد عليه؟ عذاب صريح 
بس اقول ايه, انا اللى جبت دا كله لنفسى
هههههههههههههههههه

ابو حميد اشكرك على الدخول والمشاركة الجميلة دي
فعلا اسعدتنى لانى يعلم الله باحترمك جدا, وباستمتع بتصوريك.
تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جالك يوم اخيرا على الكرسي
> انا عاوزة أعلى فولت متاح يوصل للكرسي لو سمحتوا
> وبما اني مش ناوية أسأل فأنا أطالب وبأعلى صوت من الاخوة السائلين ألا يترفقوا بالسيد حمادو
> 
> الله يرحمك ياحمادو كنت طيب قبل الكرسي بس كنت محتاج شوية كهرباء يضبطوك
> 
> انا متابعة الاسئلة والاجوبة وحارجع تاني لو حسيت ان فيه سؤال كان نفسي فيه والفولت بتاعه عالي وماتسألش
> 
> قلبي عندك ياحمادو


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كمان عايزه الفولت يعلى اكتر من كده؟؟؟
وبتطالبى الاخوة السائلين ان لا يترفقوا بي؟؟؟

ربنا يسامحكم كلكم...وعلى فكرة اتفاقنا انا وبوكى كان على كرسى تعارف منجد من دمياط, مش على كرسى اعدام كهربائي من سانت لويس...
شكلى فهمت الموضوع غلط منها...

بس ايه رأيك في الاسئلة؟ حاجة كده متغمسة بحب دفييييييييييييييييييين في قلوب الاعضاء...هههههههه
ويارب يارب يارب يقولوا كل الاسئلة اللى فولتها عالى...علشان انا عارفك لو هاتسألى هاتديني كام سؤال من العيار التقيييييييييييل...
تحياتى اختى العزيزة. وماتنسيش بأه صور ميامى بيتش*  :Girl (1):

----------


## حمادو

> وعدنا مره أخرى مع حمادووووووووو في كرسي الاعتراف
> يلا اربط الجزام وشد حيلك معايا   
> 
> يلا كفايه عليك كدة لو افتكرت حاجه ثانيه هرجع
> احنا موجودين لعصر حضرتك يا فندم 
> تحياتي لك


*يا اهلا يا اهلا بالعصابة...
عودة حميدة يا افندم, وأسئلة عصابة فعلا..
يالا نتوكل على الله

جاتلك فرصة السفر لالمانيا ازي ؟؟
الموضوع دا على فكرة قديم جدااااااااا عمره 10 سنين تقريبا, وفيه تفاصيل كتيرة جدا نسيتها, بخلاف انى محتاج وقت كبير قوى علشان احكيه...
المهم ان السفر ماكنش سهل خالص, وانما كان فيه مصاعب كتيرة, ومشاكل سواء مع الحكومة المصرية او مع السفارة الالمانية وصلت ان جواز سفرى  كان مسحوب منى, وكنت ماشى بورقة دواعى امنية ومنع من السفر, وكنت باجددها كل شهرين في وحدة 54 مخابرات عند طيبة مول في مدينة نصر...
وكان فيه تضحيات كتيرة جدا ومصاريف كتيرة جدا...تقدرى تقولى انى كنت باصحى من النوم افكر ازاي اسافر لغاية ما انام تانى, وهكذا لفترة سنين طويلة...لغاية ما سافرت الحمد لله...خسرت كتير علشان اسافر بس في النهاية حققت حلم حياتى.

هل أنت من أنصار الزواج بالاجنبيات بما انك عايش هناك ولا بتفضل الزواج بالشرقيات طيب لو أجنبيه أو شرقية  مواصفتها ايه ؟؟
الواحد بيتجوز اجنبية بهدف الاستقرار لسببين, مظهرها الخارجى, وعقلها المتفتح...ودى حاجات اعتبرها من الامور المكتسبة اللى المرأة الشرقية تقدر تكتسبهم انها تهتم بنفسها ويكون عندها ثقافة الحوار, بخلاف ثقافات عامة...
الاجنبية بأه مافيش فيها مواصفات كتيرة جدا موجودة في المصرية, زي الطباع الواحدة, والعادات والتقاليد الواحدة, وما الى خلافه...والحاجات دي الاجنبية ماتقدرش بطبيعتها انها تكتسبها لانها مش متربية عليها...
مواصفات المرأة الشرقية كزوجة ليا...مافيش تقريبا اكتر من انها تكون انسانة اول ما اشوفها او اكلمها اقول هى دى, هى دي زوجتى...فاكرة مسلسل رأفت الهجان لما شاف يسرا اول مرة قال لها ايه؟ ياااااااااااااه انتى اتأخرتى قوى, انا قاعد مستنيكي بقالى 40 سنة...بالرغم من انهم مش اتكلموا خالص قبلها....هى دى الصفة الوحيدة لزوجتى المستقبلية ان شاء الله انى اول ما اشوفها انسى الدنيا كلها واغرق جواها واحس انى هاموت لو بعدت عيني عنها

لو حد جابلك هديه بتتمنى الهديه دي تكون ايه؟؟
وردة أو اي نوع من انواع الخضرة لانى بحبها جدا, اصلا لو حد دخل الشقة عندى يحس انه في الادغال, نخلة في اوضة النوم, وشجرة في اوضة المكتب بخلاف الغابة اللى في الصالة ههههههههه...أو كتاب عن اي حاجة, وخصوصا بأه لو عن مصر...وطبيعي ان فيه اصدقاء معينين بانتظر اي مناسبة علشان يعملوا لى كيكة من النوع اللى بحبه جدا 
هههههههههههههههههه

قولي مميزاتك وعيوب شخصيتك ؟
هههههههههههههههه
عندك عروسة ليا ولا ايه؟ اوعى تكون بنت الاشكيف اللى الكل عايز يجوزها لى
ههههههههههههه

مش عارف طبعا ايه هيا مميزاتى وعيوبي كلها...بس بوجه عام انا شايف نفسى انسان ناجح, طموح, مش معقد...
عيوبى بأه زي ما قلت انى شكاك ومش بصدق حد بسرعة الا لما اتأكد من المعلومة بنفسى, عندى لامبالاة, غير مستقر في مكان واحد ودايما متقلب الاراء من وقت للتانى ومن موقف للتانى...

لو انت كنت حاكم بلد قولي ممكن تعمل ايه ؟؟
اول حاجة انى هاقبض على العصابة بتاعتكم....هههههههههه
وبعد كده هاجمع كل ظباط الشرطة واحطهم في استاد واسيب الشعب عليهم ياخد حقوقه منهم...
بعد كده اعمل اعادة هيكلة للتعليم, وآخر النهار اخد دش واجهز كفنى علشان هاتقتل هههههههههههههه

أيه اكتر موقف حسيت انك محتار فيه ومش عارف تتصرف بمعنى اصح اختيار بين مصيرين ؟
المواقف كتيرة جدا في كل يوم من حياتنا اليومية...
بس كان فيه موقف صعب انى انساه
انى كنت بحب انسانة جدا, بس كان لازم اختار اما انى اسافر واستقر في المانيا, او اقعد وارتبط بيها...حقيقي اتعذبت كتير جدا بين الاختيارين, بس قررت في الاخر انى اسافر.

لو ربنا وهبك 3 أمنيات هيكونوا ايه؟؟
الامنية الاولى هاحتفظ بيها لنفسى لانها شئ خاص شويتين, بالرغم من ان فيه ناس عارفاها..
الامنية التانية ان المجتمع المسلم يقدر ياخد الريادة في العالم مرة أخرى, ونبعد عن التفكير بسطحية...
الامنية التالتة, ودي بأه اهم امنية في حياتى, انى اعمل كل حاجة نفسى فيها, وبعد كده اسافر الحج, واحج, واخر يوم في الحج اموت واقابل ربنا سبحانه وتعالى وانا ابيض, لا ليا ولا عليا...علشان كده انا مش بافكر في الحج دلوقتي لان ممكن الامنية تتحقق...ههههههههههههههه

ولو معاك باقة ورد تهديها لمين طيب لو باقة شوك تهديها برضو لمين ؟

باقة ورد اهديها لكل شخص بيحب حب حقيقي وبيقاتل علشان حبيبه...
باقة شوك لكل انسان بيلعب بمشاعر الناس.

لو اتمنيت انك تكون شخصيه تانيه هتختار مين ؟
عمرى الحمد لله ما اتمنيت انى اكون شخص تانى, يمكن علشان عندى نوع من المرونة اقدر انى اتكيف مع الاوضاع حواليا الى حد ما...

ولو اتمنيت انك تعيش في زمن اخر هتختار اي زمن ؟
في زمن صلاح الدين الايوبي...ماتعرفيش انا بحب الزمن دا اد ايه, وباحس انه كان زمن النبلاء والشجعان*

ا*نتى لسه هاترجعى تانى وتسألى؟؟؟


انتى طبعا تشرفى يا افندم في اي وقت...

تحياتى ليكى وللعصابة

*

----------


## حمادو

> الأول بس أدي البوسة 
> علشان أنا عارفك 
> 
> 
> ثانيا بقه 
> لي عودة علشان أشوف أي سؤال اسأله
> 
> رايح وجاي لك تاني


*يا اخى انت اللى فاهمنى هنا في المنتدى دا كله


منتظرك يا باشا بالاسئلة الجبارة , بس على الله ماتنساش تيجي تانى..

 أيه هي هواياتك غير التصوير ؟
اهم حاجة بالنسبة لى بعد التصوير هي الغطس...في البانيو بأه او في حمام سباحة او في بحر مابتفرقش...المهم انى اخد لى غطس على الماشى

مستنيك يا ابن البلد يا حبيبنا كلنا...
***

----------


## ندى الايام

وعدنا بعد الفاصل

وانا بشوف ورق الاجابه بتاعك كدا استوقفتنى اجابة لسؤال مهم
وهى


> مسلم العقيدة
> مصرى الجنسية
> أوروبى المبادئ


الاجابة الاولى والتانية هتاخد درجاتهم كاملة
لكن أوروبى المبادى بمعنى ايه وأين هى مبادى المصرين فى حياتك ؟؟
وتربية اولادك فى المستقبل بأذن الله هتكون على اى مبادى ؟؟

ولك منى خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## حبك خيال

*هاي

انا جيت تاني  عشان اسأل حمادو 
الحقيقه انا محتاره جدا جدا ماشاء الله الناس سألوك كل الاسئله الرائعه ربنا يديهم الصحه والعافيه يا رب

بس نفكر بردو ......
ممممممم  اسألك على ايه 
اسألك على ايه يا حمادو .......

والله انا هابتكر اسئله خاصه  اسئله خفيفه كده ومرحه (؛
استعنا عالشقا بالله ..................

1- ايه اجمل لحظه مرت عليك في عمرك وكنت حاسس انك خلاص موش عايز اي حاجه من الدنيا بعد كده ؟

2- انت متصالح مع نفسك وراضي عنها ؟ ويا ترى لأي درجه؟

3- امتى  ضميرك بيؤنبك لدرحه انك متعرفش تنام ؟

4- لو حدثت المعجزه ورجع بيك الزمن للوراء وموش كده وبس لأ دا كمان اصبح لك الصلاحيه انك تعدل في لحظات عمرك ...................

*يا ترى ايه الشيء اللي هاتقرر تلغيه من اللحظات دي؟

*وايه الشئ اللي هاتحب انك تضيفه ليها؟

*وايه الشئ اللي هاتتمنى انك تبدله وهاتبدله بأيه؟

5- رساله وصلتك مع حمام زاجل ........تحب تكون من مين وايه محتواها؟

6- انت انسان متسامح؟

7- ايه التصرف اللي ممكن يصدر من شخص عادي جدا موش بتربطك بيه اي صله ويحسسك ان الشخص هايكون ليه غلاوه  من نوع خاص جدا في قلبك ( بنت او ولد )؟ 

8- وايه التصرف اللي ممكن يخليك تقرر انك تخسر حد حتى لو كان عزيز عليك جدا؟

 9- اخيرا بقى  وليس اخرا .............. ليه موش عايز تتجوز بنت الاشكيف  البنت هاتموت نفسها عليك ياحمادو ؟

جاوب يا كميل  وادعيلي 

هع هع هع هع هع*

----------


## زيزى على

ايه يا جماعه انتو ما صدقتو انه بيجايبكو بصراحه نازلين فيه سلخ

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ الفاضل حمادو مفاجأة سارّة ومتوقعة أن تكون على كرسي التعارف
> وأعتذر عن تأخر مشاركتي فأنا لم أرَ الموضوع إلا اليوم
> 
> أرحب بك أخي الكريم على كرسي التعارف ، واختيار موفق من ريهام فأنت حقا من الأعضاء الذين أكن لهم الاحترام والتقدير
> 
> ليس لدي أسئلة وأكتفي بمتابعة إجاباتكم على أسئلة الأخوة والأخوات
> 
> دمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أشكرك نانيس على الدخول والمشاركة, ولا داعى للاعتذار...
اختى الكريمة عرفتك من خلال مواضيعك التى تتحدث عن الوطن, وأستشفيت من مواضيعك وردودك غيرة كبيرة على الوطن والدين...
لا حرمنا الله من مشاركاتك الرائعة, ومواضيعك وتنبيهك الدائم لنا...
دمتى أختى الفاضلة لنا عضوة بارزة.
تحياتي*

----------


## حمادو

> *حمادو على كرسي الاعتراف
> 
> لا ممكن ابدا 
> انا موش مصدقه عنيا
> والله بجد هايل برافو 
> 
> انا شايفه ان الناس طحنوك بجد والله برافو اهنيهم 
> 
> هاهاهاهاهاهاها
> ...


*كده كده؟*
*يعنى تغيبي تغيبي عن المنتدى, وأول ما ترجعى تيجي تشمتى فيا...*
**

*وبعدين ايه الاسئلة اللى انتى جبتيها دي؟؟؟ بالراحة عليا حرام عليكم على رأي الاستاذة زيزى على...*

*شايفة يا حبك خيال احنا مهضوم حقنا في بلاد الفرنجة, بيقولوا حرية حرية انما في الحقيقي بنتمنع من تربية حيوانات اليفة في الشقق, وكمان بنتمنع من الاستحمام بعد الساعة 12 بالليل وحالتنا صعبة جدا والدول التانية اشتكوا من الريحة...*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ويقولوا في الاخر بلاد الحرية...على ايه مش عارف...*

*بس على مين, انتى تيجي بس وتعملى لهم مظاهرات وهم يخافوا علطول ويجيبوا لي قطة محسوبية...*
*ههههههههههههههه*

*حبك خيال نورتيني في الموضوع, وهارد على اسئلتك ان شاء الله*

 :Girl (20):

----------


## سابرينا

*العضو النشيط فى المنتدى/جمادو 

منور الكرسى وفعلا تستحق ان تجلس عليه 

لكن نيجى بقى للاسئلة 

اعلم انك عضو نشيط جدا  لكن اكيد يوجد اسباب اخرى 

كانت سببا فى ذلك النشاط

كيف وصلت الى هذا الكرسى ؟ 

وكيف وفقت بين عملك وبحثك والمنتدى؟

الم تاتى لحظات ملل من المنتدى ؟!!!!!!!!! الم ياخذك عملك وشغلك عن التواجد 

المستمر والنشيط هنا ؟*

----------


## حمادو

> *مين   !!! سي لطفي !!   
> 
> قاعد و مستريح ماشاء الله علي الكرسي و أنا طالعان عيني بفكر  
> 
> فعلا من أسبوع و انا بفكر ليك في اسئلة .. و نتاج التفكير كان منحصر في الكام سؤال دول 
> ماطولش عليك بقي  
> 
> أخي العزيز .. ردودك علي أسئلة الزملاء قالت عنك الكثير ما يجعلني أعتز حقا بمعرفتك و أخويتك، أتمني لك الخير من كل قلبي و أنك تسعد بحياة يرضي الله عنها و يرضيك بها*


*سى لطفى؟؟؟
انتى خليتى فيها سى لطفى؟؟
يالا اقول ايه...ربنا على الظالم...
دلوقتى انا فهمت انتى ليه اختفيتى الاسبوع اللى فات وقلتى لى هامخمخ لك...مخمخت يا فالح؟؟؟
ماشى...نستعين بالله بأه على الاسئلة بتاعتك دى


** 1- قال الأمام محمد عبده رحمه الله عندما سافر إلى بعض بلاد الغرب .. إنه وجد في بلادهم إسلام بلا مسلمين و وجد في بلاد العرب مسلمين بلا إسلام. و من خلال إحتكاك الشخصي بالغرب أكيد وجدت معني جوهري لهذا القول و لا إيه ؟!!! 
**رحمه الله عليه قال جملة ومعلومة اعتبرها صحيحة الى حد بعيد...بغض النظر عن الاباحية وشرب الخمر في أوربا....الا انهم في صفات تانية كتيرة يحملون صفات يجب ان نتحلى نحن المسلمون بها...
**مثلا الانضباط, الصدق, حتى كمان اعطاء كل صاحب حق حقه مش زي ما بيحصل في دول زي السعودية او الكويت تلفى حوالين نفسك علشان تعرفى تاخدى ربع حقك من صاحب العمل...
**كمان الشفافية, لو فيه حد مش بيحبك هايقول ليكي, مافيش حد هايضحك في وشك ويضربك في ظهرك...بخلاف الاحترام الشديد المتبادل بين الاشخاص هنا, والابتسامة على الوجوه في تخليص اي مصلحة, ولو حد باع ليكي حاجة معيوبة بيقول ليكي الحاجة دي فيها العيب الفلانى, مش بيتفزلك عليكي ويقول ليكي انها ميه ميه...وحاجات كتيرة جدا...
**دي كلها تعاليم اسلامية, ولكن من من المسلمين بينفذ التعاليم دي؟؟؟ 
**ايوه الغرب مش مسلمي الدين, ولكنهم مسلمي الطباع


** 2- تحدث الكثيرون عن علاقات الجاليات المصرية فيما بينهم بالخارج و حملت بعض الاحاديث نقد شديد.. يا تري بما إنك تعد من الجالية المصرية المقيمة بألمانيا .. يا ريت توضح لينا الصورة عندك و العلاقات بين المصريين بتكون أزاي ؟؟ 
**بصى الجالية العربية بوجه عام لا تشرف اطلاقا..بتلاقى الجزائرى بيتخانق مع المغربي, والشيعي بيحاول يقتل السنى والعكس, والمصرى بيتخانق مع الليبى, والسودانى مضروب من الجميع...والتونسى بيكره وبيحقد على الجميع, والمغربي بيقول انه السبب في ان اوربا عرفت الاسلام...ووسط دا كله بتلاقي المصري بيتكلم بيقول انا الفهلوى انا المحامى انا المحاسب انا المهندس انا الطبيب انا الكل في الكل انا اللى ماولدتنيش ولادة...
**دا كله ومواقف تانية كتيرة جدا من العرب كانت من اهم الاسباب انى نقلت المدينة الصغيرة اللى انا فيها دي لان مافيش فيها عرب الا مصرى واحد بس باشوفه كل شهرين تلاتة مرة, بخلاف ان هو كمان حصلت له مواقف كتيرة من العرب...
**انما اي مراسلات بتيجي لي من السفارة المصرية او من اي جالية عربية - للاسف الشديد باقولها - بارميها من غير ما اقرأ فيها اي حاجة لانى حضرت اكتر من اجتماع كان بينتهى ان الجميع بيضرب بعضه او على اقل الاحوال بتلاقى اسلوب الحوار تدنى بشكل قذر...
دا انا حتى في اول فترة ليا هنا في المانيا المفروض انى ابلغ السفارة كل 6 شهور انى موجود في المانيا, عملتها مرة واحدة بس ومن يومها وانا باكره اتعامل مع السفارة المصرية في المانيا, ولما باحتاج حاجة باتصل بالسفارة الالمانية في القاهرة علشان اتجنب التعامل مع السفارة المصرية في المانيا....
ضيفى على دا كله ان الجاليات المسلمة بوجه عام هى من اكبر جاليات بتعتمد على اعانات الحكومة للبطالة(هنا لو مش بتشتغلى بتاخدى مرتب من الحكومة يكفيكي اكل وشرب وفسحة) وطبعا انا واحد من الناس باتضايق جدا لما ادفع 48% من مرتبى ضريبة علشان جزء منها يروح لشخص نايم في البيت لا بيشتغل ولا عايز اصلا يتعلم حاجة يشتغلها....
للاسف الشديد واقع سئ جدا وغير مشرف...
عرفتى ليه بأه الاوربيين في بعض الاحيان بيبصوا لنا باحتقار؟؟؟
 

** 3- حقيقي يا أحمد بتعجبني الصور الي بتصورها بنفسك أختيارك للأماكن و الزوايا و التوقيت إلي ما هنالك .. مافكرتش إنك تمتهن التصوير .. حتي لو كان يعني عمل خاص تمارسه بعد عملك الأساسي؟؟؟ و اهو يجبلك قرشين زيادة  عارفك بتشيلهم تحت السيراميك.. اكيد مافيش بلاط يعني في ألمانيا 
**الله يخليكي يا اميرة...انتى كنتى من اول واهم المشجعين ليا على التصوير لما عملت موضوع يجمع صورى في المنتدى...
**بس علشان امتهن التصوير دي حاجة هاتحتاج تفرغ ... بخلاف انى مش بحب اصور بشر وانما بحب اصور مناظر طبيعية لمزاجى الشخصى...
**بخصوص بأه القرشين الزيادة صدقيني الموضوع هايكلف كتير جدا...يعني علشان اجيب كاميرا محترفين اقدر انافس بيها في المجال هاحتاج بالمصرى حوالى 150 الف جنيه علشان الكاميرا بس...بخلاف بأه مكان وما الى خلافه ودا كله هايتكلف كتير...
**وبعدين الحمد لله الوظيفة اللى انا فيها تمام التمام باعمل لى 8 ساعات في اليوم حد اقصى على 5 ايام بس في الاسبوع ومرتاح جدا, انما لو فيه عمل خاص هابقى مرتبط بيه طول الوقت ودى حاجة بصراحة مش في تخطيطي خالص انى اكون شخص يومه كله شغل, الحياة فيها حاجات كتيرة نعملها غير الشغل...


** 4- كلنا بيجي علينا أوقات بنشعر فيها برغبة جامحة في إننا نكون أشرار .. أمتي أخر مرة روح الشر الي جواك استيقظت من ثباتها .. و لمن وجهت سهامها و بأي شكل أصابت !!!! خليك صريح يا احمد ما انت أكيد مش ملاك علي طول يعني 
**اكيد طبعا مافيش حد ملاك في الدنيا دي, واكيد الرغبة الشريرة دي موجودة فينا كلنا بتظهر في اوقات كتيرة اهمها وقت الشعور بالخطر..
**حصل لى مواقف كتيرة افتكر منها موقف حصل قريب ان كان ليا زميل صيته بدأ يعلى جامد جدا في الشغل, مش نبغة منه وانما هو في الاساس بيرتكب اخطاء كتيرة جدا بس بيقدر يلبس زمايله الاخطاء, والادهى من كده انه كان بياخد افكارنا ويبدأ يتكلم عليها بعد كده امام الرؤساء وكأنها افكاره هو, واحنا بنقعد طبعا مذهولين من جرأته الفجة دى...
**دا كله كان بالنسبة لي عادى جدا لغاية ما بدأ يعلى على حسابى, وبدأ يظهر على حسابى...وقتها طبعا حسيت بالخطر وبدأ الشر يطلع وبدأت افكر واخطط لغاية ما عملت ايميل وكتبت منه مراسلة طويلة لرؤسائى واظهرت فيه كل الاخطاء اللى هو ارتكبها من بداية وجوده لغاية آخر يوم...طبعا ماحدش عرف مين اللى ارسل الايميل..
**المهم بعد التحقيق معاه تأكدوا من صحة الايميل واجبروه انه يقدم استقالته, وفعلا استقال...
**ولغاية النهاردة مافيش اي حد يعرف الموضوع دا الا انتوا, وطبعا انتوا في مصر ماتعرفوش انا باشتغل ايه ولا فين ولا مع مين يعني مش هاتفرق انكم تعرفوا...هههههههههههههه...
**بس انا عملت كده مش حبا في الشر وانما عملته اولا خوفا على نفسى من شخص توقعت انه هايضربنى في ظهرى في اى وقت...يبقى من الاحسن انى اتخلص منه طالما هو اصلا غير صالح.


** 5- الأخ مدحت صالح وصف جنونه و قال "جناني دا عين العقل ... العقل دا داء بيعي" يا تري أنت بتشوف جنانك بأي عين!!!! و ياريت تحكي لينا علي إحدي نوبات جنانك .. بس علي فكرة بـ 50 قرش عيش من شرم الشيخ دا مش جنون يا سي أحمد * 
 *طيب عايزه جنان اكتر من انى اطلع نص جنيه من تحت البلاطة علشان اجيب بيهم عيش من شرم الشيخ؟؟؟هههههههههههه
**جنانى باشوفه جنان جنان الا في حالة الجنان في العمل, وقتها باشوفه عين العقل...يعني مثلا في الشغل ممكن اعمل حركة توديني في الطبيعي ورا الشمس انى اتفق مثلا مع موردين مواد كيمائية معينة على شئ يكون خارج بنود التعاقد بيننا وبينهم, بس لانى متأكد انى صح فابعمل الموقف دا بدون قلق وبدون خوف, وبعد كده لما بنكسب (على فكرة المكاسب في المصنع مش يورو او حتى 1000 وانما ملايين) بيقتنع الجميع انى فعلا كنت على حق...بس هايجي يوم هاعمل مخاطرة من دول وتخسر وهوب ابقى في ابو كلابوش...
**في حياتى الشخصية الجنان بيكون لاجل الجنان, مافيش اي داعى او فيه اى هدف اكتر من انى اطلع طاقة جوايا...
**نطيت من الباراشوت وكنت هاموت من الخوف بس على الاقل عملت اللى عايزه ههههههههههه...
**ركبت العجلة وقطعت سويسرا بالعرض من شمالها لجنوبها...
**وحاجات كتيرة جدا باعملها لمجرد انها طلعت في دماغى....
**انا اعرف ناس كبيرة كانت ولازالت بتنزل تلعب كورة مع الاطفال الصغيرين..هههههههههه دا برضه يعتبر جنون...ولا انتى ايه رأيك؟؟؟

بعد الاسئلة دى كلها ولسه بتقولى اخى العزيز؟؟؟

دا انا اتبهدلت اسئلة جامدة جدا منكم, وايه بأه كلكم بتسألوا بضمير كل واحد يدخل بمجموعة اسئلة مش سؤال ولا اتنين...

أميرة يعلم الله انى باعزك في الله كأخت, ودايما بحب اتناقش معاكي 

فعلا انا سعيد جدا انى اتعرفت على المنتدى ومنه اتعرفت عليكم.
تحياتى 

* 
 *
*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أهلا بيك أخى العزيز حمادو الكرسى منور بيك يا فندم

فى الحقيقة أنا سعيدة جدا بوجودك على الكرسى

وبشكر بوكى على انها اتاحت لنا فرصة التعرف عليك عن قرب

ومتخفش انا جايه زيارة خفيفة بدون أسئلة

وانا عن نفسى أستمتعت جدا بأسئلة الاعضاء وبأجابتك عليها على مدار الخمس صفحات

وما شاء الله عليك شخصية عظيمة مكافح ومجتهد ومثقف ومتدين 

وأحب أن أهنيك على حفظك للقرآن الكريم بالرغم من أنك تعيش فى مجتمع أوربى ما شاء الله عليك أمسك الخشب

فى الحقيقة بكون سعيدة جدا لما بشوف شاب متمسك بدينه فى ظل الظروف والعصر اللى احنا عايشين فيه الايام دى

أتمنالك مزيد من النجاح والتوفيق فى حياتك وان شاء الله تشوف أدم ومريم ويكونوا زريه صالحة وربنا يحقق لك كل أحلامك

تقبل خالص تقديرى وأحترامى

 :f2:

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

الله يكون فى عونك يا ابو ادم (على اعتبار ما سوف يكون ان شاء الله )

كل مرة ادخل اتفرج على الاسئلة واتلاقى كله ياعينى هارينك اسئلة ومحد ش فيهم راحمك خالص والخمس صفحات كلها ما شاء الله كلها اسئلة مطولة جدا فالله يكون فى عونك

وبصراحة انا فضلت قاعدة مستنية وقولت الناس اكيد هتشفق عليك وتبطل اسئلة بس كل ماادخل الاقى الاسئلة نازلة زى المطر قولت خلاص بقى مبدهاش انا كمان هروح اسئلى كام سؤال على صغنن كده ههههههه

1-موقف كان محرج اتعرضت له ومش قادر تنساه لحد دلوقتى وموقف تانى بس ضحكك جدااااااا وبرضه مش قادر تنساه 

2-اصحابك من مصر بتوع زمان لسه بتسال عليهم و لما بترجع ياترى بتجبلهم هدايا ولا بخيل بقى ههههههههه؟

3-ايه معنى الصداقة عند حمادو وياترى بتعترف بوجود صديق ولا شايف ان الافضل تبقى صاحب اخوك ؟؟

4-كان عبد الوهاب مطاوع قال مرة ان الانسان ما هو الا كومة بائسة من الاسرار هل فيه اسرار فى حياتك محدش يعرفها خالص الا انت ؟؟ ولو كان فيه هل هى بائسة زى ما قال عبد الوهاب مطاوع؟؟؟

5-اكتر هدية فرحت بيها لما جاتلك من شخص عزيز عليك ومش قادر تنساها لحد دلوقتى كانت عبارة عن ايه ؟؟ ومش هرخم واقولك من مين هههههههههه

6-موقف حصل من شخص عزيز عليك اوى وللاسف الموقف ده زعلك كان عبارة عن ايه الموقف وعملت ايه مع الشخص ده؟؟؟

7-دعاء دايما بتقوله بينك وبين نفسك ياترى ايه ؟؟؟

8- بما اننا قربنا على رمضان ان شاء الله (كل سنة وانت طيب بقى فاضل شهرين بسيطة يعنى )بيبقى يوم حمادو ازاى فى رمضان فى المانيا ؟؟؟ وعندكم فانوس زينا ولالا؟؟

9- سؤال كان نفسك حد يساله ومحدش لسه ساله ايه هو وجاوب عليه كمان هههههههههه

والله يا حمادو انا لما دخلت كنت ناوية على سؤالين صغيرين بس كل ما اخلص السؤال اتلاقى ايدى بترقم السؤال اللى بعديه لو حدها هههههههههه

ربنا يكرمك يارب يا حمادو ويصلح حالك ويرزقك باللى نفسك فيه ان شاء الله ومعلش بقى لو طولت عليك بس انت عارف اخوك الصغير هههههههههه

----------


## red_dragon

لا فعلا انت فى موقف لا تحسد عليه بتاع الكرسى ده  :: 

والبطة او البجعة وصلت تمام ...الصورة ديه لذيذه قوى انا بافتحها كده و افضل سرحان فيها 
التعبير الى على وش البجعة مش ممكن  ::  ...بس على فكره ديه مش بطة ولا بجعة ...اعتقد ديه وزه :Girl (26):   ....هو انت الى مصورها ؟؟؟

واسيبك بقى تكمل اعترفاتك مع الاخوة  :: 

وبالتوفيق دائما

----------


## حمادو

> وعدنا بعد الفاصل
> 
> وانا بشوف ورق الاجابه بتاعك كدا استوقفتنى اجابة لسؤال مهم
> ولك منى خالص تقديرى واحترامى


*يا مرحبا بالعودة الثانية الجميلة المتميزة يا ندى...
بس انتى كده صححتى الورقة كلها والحمد لله نجحت وفاضل بس انى اعلل على الجملة اللى انا كتبتها دي؟؟؟
ههههههههههههه
حاضر
مسلم العقيدة
 مصرى الجنسية
 أوروبى المبادئ
الاجابة الاولى والتانية هتاخد درجاتهم كاملة
 لكن أوروبى المبادى بمعنى ايه وأين هى مبادى المصرين فى حياتك ؟؟
بصي يا ستى
انا اوربى المبادئ من نظام...انضباط...حرية كاملة لكل شخص في المعتقد والفكر لان اللى يهمنى فى تعاملى مع اي شخص هو الاحترام المتبادل...اعطاء كل صاحب حق حقه في الميعاد مش متأخر او مش بعد ما الشخص يبكى امامى او حتى يروح المحكمة علشان يحاول ياخد حقه منى...الشفافية, بمعنى ان الشخص اللى مش بحبه باقول له انا اتشرفت بمعرفتك ولكنى اتشرف اكتر لو مش عرفنا بعض تانى...الالتزام بالقرارات اللى اخدتها وتحمل مسئوليتها كاملة...التعامل مع كل البشر بابتسامة طالما مافيش حد فيهم أذانى في اي شئ...محاولة عقل الامور الدينية ومحاولة التخلص من سطوة الشيخ الفلانى والطريقة العلانية وانما معرفة الاسلام أو اي دين كما يرتاح له قلبى...ان شاء الله بعد عمر طويل مافيش ضرب لادم او لمريم وانما تنبيههم بالخطأ اللى ارتكبوه لا اكثر ولا اقل لان من حق كل طفل انه يخطئ علشان يقدر يعرف الصح بعد كده ويكون راجل معتمد على نفسه وعلى خبراته الشخصية, مش متلقن من الاب او الام يعمل كذا, وكذا لأ...النظافة ومحاولة الارتباط بالجماعة في مايخص بالنظافة او اتخاذ القرارات التى تخص الجماعة, مش انى اعمل اللى على مزاجى ويتحرق الاخرين.

دي كلها مبادئ موجودة في الاسلام, واكتر...علشان كده انا مسلم الدين والعقيدة, بس المبادئ دي مطبقة في اوربا, علشان كده انا اوروبي المبادئ...
هاتى لي مجتمع عربى بيطبق نصف المبادئ دي وانا اكون منه قلبا وقالبا...بس للاسف الشديد لو بصيتي في كل مكان حواليكي هاتلاقى مبادئ الفهلوة والضحك على الذقون هو السائد, ودى اشياء انا برئ منها...
عرفتى دلوقتي ليه انا اخترت انى اكون اوربى المبادئ؟؟علشان انقذ نفسى كشخص مسلم...مفارقة محزنة مش كده؟ بس هى دي الحقيقة من وجهة نظرى...

 وتربية اولادك فى المستقبل بأذن الله هتكون على اى مبادى ؟؟
تربية اولادى ان شاء الله لو شفتهم, يديني ويديكي العمر الطويل , هاتكون على حسب تخيلي وتخطيطي لهم انى اربيهم بنفس الطريقة اللى انا اتربيتها, زرع المبادئ الاساسية من صدق ومن محاولة التعرف على الله سبحانه وتعالى, واول ما يبلغوا تكون علاقتى بيهم ان شاء الله علاقة صديق خبراته اكبر منهم, دورى كله انى اوجههم اذا ارادوا توجيه, ولو مش عايزين توجيه يبقى لازم احترم رغبتهم في انهم يغلطوا علشان يقدروا يقفوا على رجليهم...طبعا مع العلم ان فيه محرمات وكبائر كتيرة لازم يبعدوا عنها ومايفكروش انهم حتى يتخيلوها في ابعد احلامهم..
بس انتى ادعى معايا انى اشوفهم
ههههههههههههههه

**ندى سؤالك جميل جدا, واتمنى انى اكون قدرت اوصل ليكي وجهة نظرى اللى انا مؤمن بيها...على الأقل لغاية ما ألاقى مجتمع عربى بيطبق المبادئ دى..
تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> *هاي
> 
> انا جيت تاني  عشان اسأل حمادو 
> الحقيقه انا محتاره جدا جدا ماشاء الله الناس سألوك كل الاسئله الرائعه ربنا يديهم الصحه والعافيه يا رب
> 
> بس نفكر بردو ......
> ممممممم  اسألك على ايه 
> اسألك على ايه يا حمادو .......
> 
> ...


*هاااااااى يا جميل*
*ايه الاسئلة دي كلها؟؟؟ انتوا بتجيبوا الاسئلة دي منين؟؟؟*
*ههههههههههههههه*

* ايه اجمل لحظه مرت عليك في عمرك وكنت حاسس انك خلاص موش عايز اي حاجه من الدنيا بعد كده ؟*
*ياااااااااااااه هاتخليني ارجع بتفكيري بأه لوقت المراهقة...هههههههه*
*اجمل لحظة كانت بتعدى عليا لما حبيبتى الاولى كانت بتقابلنى قدرا في الشارع الصبح واحنا رايحين المدرسة, واقف ابص لها من بعيد وحاسس انى هاطير من الفرحة انى شفتها في الشارع, وهى في الاول كانت بتبص لى وتقول مين العبيط دا اللى بيبص لى زي نظرات عبد الحليم حافظ*
*ههههههههههههههه*


*انت متصالح مع نفسك وراضي عنها ؟ ويا ترى لأي درجه؟*
*انا متصالح معاها ايوه, بس مش راضى عنها...والاسباب كتيرة جدا ان انا وهيا عارفين كويس جدا كمية الاسرار اللى موجودة في حياتى, اتصالحنا على الاحترام المتبادل, انما الرضى دا شئ بيجي لما بتحسى انك عملتى في حياتك كل شئ جميل, مش أذيتي حد سواء بقصد او بدون قصد.*

* امتى  ضميرك بيؤنبك لدرحه انك متعرفش تنام ؟*
*لما باعمل شئ جارح للاخرين, بتلاقى بأه الكابتن ضمير طلع وفضل يكلمنى ويعذبنى, واهرب منه بس هو ورايا...لغاية ما في الاخر استسلم له ويتملكنى شعور بتأنيب الضمير*

* لو حدثت المعجزه ورجع بيك الزمن للوراء وموش كده وبس لأ دا كمان اصبح لك الصلاحيه انك تعدل في لحظات عمرك ...................*

* *يا ترى ايه الشيء اللي هاتقرر تلغيه من اللحظات دي؟*
* ذنوبى الكتيرة*
* *وايه الشئ اللي هاتحب انك تضيفه ليها؟*
*انى كنت استمر في مواصلة التدين*
* *وايه الشئ اللي هاتتمنى انك تبدله وهاتبدله بأيه؟*
*جزء من طموحاتى كنت اتمنى ابدله بمشاعر انسانية, لانى في لحظة من اللحظات كنت عامل زى الآلة.*

* رساله وصلتك مع حمام زاجل ........تحب تكون من مين وايه محتواها؟*
*رسالة من أى شخص جرحته يقول لى انه سامحنى.*

* انت انسان متسامح؟*
*اظن كده...بس لغاية درجة معينة ما اقدرش اتسامح*

*- ايه التصرف اللي ممكن يصدر من شخص عادي جدا موش بتربطك بيه اي صله ويحسسك ان الشخص هايكون ليه غلاوه من نوع خاص جدا في قلبك ( بنت او ولد )؟* 
*انه يهتم بيا...انا يتيم الاب والام وعندى نقص كتير في مشاعر الاهتمام الصغيرة دي, لو حد بعت لي ايميل يطمئن عليا او يحسسنى انه مهتم بيا كانسان بابقى في قمة الفرحة وباحاول انى ارتبط بالشخص دا جامد...سواء ولد او بنت.*

*وايه التصرف اللي ممكن يخليك تقرر انك تخسر حد حتى لو كان عزيز عليك جدا؟*
*انه ينقب على اسرارى ويصر على معرفتها...*
*كمان لو حد خيرنى بين انى افضل على صداقتى معاه او اي حاجة تانية حتى لو كانت انى اشرب كوباية مياه....هاختار انى اشرب الكوباية واخسره لان اكتر شئ بيدايقنى ان حد يعرف معزته عندى ويحاول يستغلها في فرض امور معينة عليا.*

* اخيرا بقى  وليس اخرا .............. ليه موش عايز تتجوز بنت الاشكيف  البنت هاتموت نفسها عليك ياحمادو ؟*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*بنت الاشكيف لالالالالالالالا*
*هى جميلة وشعرها زي الحرير, وابوها ماشاء الله عليه اشكيف جميل بيحب الخير للناس ههههههههههه*
*بس ما اقدرش ما اقدرش ما اقدرش*
*هههههههههه*

*حبك خيال الاسئلة بتاعتك كانت خفيفة جدا منها اللى فكرنى بحاجات ضحكتنى كتير قوى*
*تحياتى اختى العزيزة وربنا يديم علينا البطاطا...اقصد الاخوة*
*هههههههههههه*

 *
*

----------


## حمادو

> ايه يا جماعه انتو ما صدقتو انه بيجايبكو بصراحه نازلين فيه سلخ


*
شايفه يا استاذة زيزي عاملين فيا ايه؟؟؟
بصراحة انا ماشفتش كرسى فيه الاسئلة اللى من النوعية دي ابدااااااااااااا


اشكرك على الاحساس الجميل دا...
تحياتي*

----------


## حمادو

> *العضو النشيط فى المنتدى/جمادو* 
> 
> *منور الكرسى وفعلا تستحق ان تجلس عليه* 
> 
> *لكن نيجى بقى للاسئلة*


*اهلا وسهلا سابرينا مستجوبة المشرفين..* 
*اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة.*
*نيجي بأه للاسئلة*
*اعلم انك عضو نشيط جدا لكن اكيد يوجد اسباب اخرى* 

*كانت سببا فى ذلك النشاط*

*كيف وصلت الى هذا الكرسى ؟* 
*والله انا شخصيا مش عارف...انا لقيت جاى لى رسالة من الاخت العزيزة بوكى بوكى بتقول لى اذا كنت اوافق أو لأ انى اقعد على الكرسى, وبصراحة انا من فرحتى بالرسالة نسيت اسألها ليه اختارتنى, وفي كل مرة افتكر أسألها ليه طلبوا منى الجلوس على الكرسى بالرغم من انى جديد, بانسى  , خصوصا وأن الأسئلة نزلت على نافوخى زى الضربات القاضية*
** 
*يعني إجابة السؤال دا مش عندى وإنما هاتلاقيها عند بوكى بوكى ومشرفي القاعة...وأتمنى أن بوكى تكون قرأت السؤال بتاعك علشان ترد علينا وتقول الأسباب...*

*أما أسباب نشاطى في المنتدى نقدر نقول انى حسيت فيه بروح العائلة, مرة واحدة لقيت انى شخص في العائلة الكبيرة في المنتدى ولقيت اهتمام من جانب الاعضاء, بخلاف انى اتعرفت على مجموعة من أحسن الاعضاء في المنتدى سواء على الماسينجر أو عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة.*

*وكيف وفقت بين عملك وبحثك والمنتدى؟*
*بخصوص عملى, الحمد لله انا باشتغل على مكتب, بخلاف ان حياتى كلها مرتبطة بالانترنت والكمبيوتر, علشان كده الكمبيوتر معايا في كل مكان اروحه..يعني موضوع المتابعة في المنتدى ماكنتش صعبة عليا.*
*أما بخصوص التوفيق...ربنا سبحانه وتعالى اعطانا 24 ساعة في اليوم...شغل 8 ساعات ومذاكرة 4 ونوم 6, وباقى اليوم هايكون بين ممارسة الهوايات والمشاركة في المنتدى, بخلاف انى مش باشتغل 8 ساعات متواصلين ولا باذاكر 4 ساعات متواصلين وانما على فترات..*
*دي اسباب وجودى الدائم في المنتدى*

*الم تاتى لحظات ملل من المنتدى ؟!!!!!!!!! الم ياخذك عملك وشغلك عن التواجد* 

*المستمر والنشيط هنا ؟*
*أكيد طبعا بيجى فيه لحظات معينة باحس ان المواضيع مكرره في الافكار, أو مثلا انشغال بعض الاعضاء وعدم مقدرتهم على متابعة المنتدى...بس ملل؟؟؟ ما أظنش انى حسيت بيه قبل كده والا كنت اشتركت في منتدى تانى(للعم انا مشترك هنا فقط)..*
*بخصوص بأه العمل, أكيد العمل هو رقم 1 في حياتى, يعني لو أنا في الشغل وورايا حاجة باعملها مش باقدر انى اشارك في المنتدى, ولكن لو مش ورايا شغل باقدر عادى جدا انى افتح المنتدى واشارك فيه, بخلاف زي ما قلت ليكي الكمبيوتر معايا في اي مكان باروحه حتى لو رحت اشرب شاى في كافيه.*

*سابرينا سعدت بتواجدت في الموضوع, وصدقيني انا كنت سعيد جدا لما قريت مواضيع استجواب مشرف اللى انتى ادرتيها بنجاح*
*تحياتى اختى الكريمة*

----------


## حمادو

> أهلا بيك أخى العزيز حمادو الكرسى منور بيك يا فندم
> 
> فى الحقيقة أنا سعيدة جدا بوجودك على الكرسى
> 
> وبشكر بوكى على انها اتاحت لنا فرصة التعرف عليك عن قرب
> 
> ومتخفش انا جايه زيارة خفيفة بدون أسئلة
> 
> وانا عن نفسى أستمتعت جدا بأسئلة الاعضاء وبأجابتك عليها على مدار الخمس صفحات
> ...


*اهلا وسهلا بيكي أحلى كلمة...*
*اشكرك على المرور الجميل, واشكر بوكى بوكى ومشرفى القاعة على اتاحة الفرصة ليا انى اقعد على الكرسى واتكلم...*
*والحمد لله الشخص في دول اوربية إما انه يحاول الالتزام بدينه عن قناعة كاملة, أو يتركه ويكون مسلم اسميا فقط وليس فعليا, علشان هنا مافيش حد بيبص لحد ولا فيه حد بيجبر على حد انه يعبد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى, ومن هنا بأه بيظهر معدن كل انسان...*

*بخلاف انى مقصر كتير جدا في اشياء كثيرة جدا جدا جدا, بس على الاقل باحاول انى ابعد عن المعاصى اللى اعرفها, وطبعا عن الكبائر...أما الباقى فالصلوات الخمسة ودعائى لربنا كفيلة انها تمحيها....*

*والحمد لله على نعمة حفظ القرآن, ولكنها كانت قبل مرحلة أوربا, لانى لو كنت استقريت في أوربا بدون عودة صادقة لله كان زمانى دلوقتى خسرت ديني كاملا...الحمد لله ان ربنا وقف في طريقي اشخاص قدروا انهم ياخدوا بايدي تانى ويحطونى على الطريق الصحيح مرة اخرى بعد ما كنت بعدت تماما..*

*سعدت جدا بكلماتك الرائعة في حقى, وبصراحة اخجلتيني بالكلمات دي...*
*اشكرك مرة تانية على المشاركة والرد الرائع*
*تحياتي*

----------


## زيزى على

الابن العزيز حمادو

اسمحلى اسألك  :Girl (26):  

ايه السؤال اللى كنت متوقعه ومتسألش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Girl (20):

----------


## حمادو

> الله يكون فى عونك يا ابو ادم (على اعتبار ما سوف يكون ان شاء الله )
> 
> كل مرة ادخل اتفرج على الاسئلة واتلاقى كله ياعينى هارينك اسئلة ومحد ش فيهم راحمك خالص والخمس صفحات كلها ما شاء الله كلها اسئلة مطولة جدا فالله يكون فى عونك
> 
> وبصراحة انا فضلت قاعدة مستنية وقولت الناس اكيد هتشفق عليك وتبطل اسئلة بس كل ماادخل الاقى الاسئلة نازلة زى المطر قولت خلاص بقى مبدهاش انا كمان هروح اسئلى كام سؤال على صغنن كده ههههههه
> 
> والله يا حمادو انا لما دخلت كنت ناوية على سؤالين صغيرين بس كل ما اخلص السؤال اتلاقى ايدى بترقم السؤال اللى بعديه لو حدها هههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يكرمك يارب يا حمادو ويصلح حالك ويرزقك باللى نفسك فيه ان شاء الله ومعلش بقى لو طولت عليك بس انت عارف اخوك الصغير هههههههههه


*ياسلالالالالالالالام*
*دول كلهم سؤالين بس؟؟؟وكمان صغيرين؟؟؟*
*انا حاسس ان انتوا بتنتقموا منى هههههههههه*
*استعنا بالشقا على الله يا اخويا الصغير هههههههه*


*موقف كان محرج اتعرضت له ومش قادر تنساه لحد دلوقتى وموقف تانى بس ضحكك جدااااااا وبرضه مش قادر تنساه* 
* هو كان موقف محرج وفي نفس الوقت مضحك جدا...*
*بصى يا ستي..*
*في مرة كنت حاسس بملل من كل حاجة وقلت افتح النت ادور على حد اكلمه, وفعلا لقيت بنت المانية اتكلمنا مع بعض في حاجات كتيرة, وبعد كده طلبت منى اننا نفتح الكاميرات على اساس يعنى نبقى عارفين شكل بعض وعندنا تخيل كامل لبعض...طبعا انا ماصدقت وقمت فاتح الكاميرا وهى كمان فتحت الكاميرا بتاعتها...انا بصراحة شفت بنت سبحان الخالق, جميلة جداااااااااااا جدا جدا, واول مرة اشوف بنت بالشكل دا بصراحة...*
*هى بأه...*
*لما شافتنى مرة واحدة وشها قلب, وودانها احمرت جدا, وكانت زي ما تكون بتتجنب تبص لى وكأنى الاشكيف المخيف, او ابو رجل مسلوخة...المهم ربع ساعة اتكلمنا فيهم ومرة واحدة لقيتها جريت على الحمام, وسمعتها وهى بتتقيأ , ولما رجعت قالت لى احمد معلش نقفل الكاميرا احسن ...طبعا انا كنت محرج جدااااااااااااااااا من الموقف اللى حصل دا...مافيش 5 دقايق بعد ما قفلنا الكاميرا لقيتها بتقول لى معلش مش هاقدر اكلمك تانى, ومرة واحدة طلعت اوف لاين ....طبعا لازم اسيب ليكي الخيال بأه تعرفى هى تقيأت ليه, وكانت بتتجنب تبص لى ليه...هههههههههههههه*
*بالرغم من ان انا مش وحش قوى كده, وكمان كنت مسرح شعرى وغاسل وشى, يعني مش عارف هى حصل لها دا ليييييييييييييييييه هههههههههههه*
*من يومها وانا لازم احذر اي حد من شكلى قبل ما افتح الكاميرا, واساسا امتنعت عن تشغيل الكاميرا حفاظا على أروا ح البشر...*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*


*اصحابك من مصر بتوع زمان لسه بتسال عليهم و لما بترجع ياترى بتجبلهم هدايا ولا بخيل بقى ههههههههه؟*
*يااااااااااااااااه بتوع زمان....اصحابى بتوع زمان كل واحد فيهم دلوقتي في بلد شكل, الامارات والسعودية والكويت والنمسا....يعني مابنشوفش بعض خالص من فترة...صديقي الصدوق في السعودية ماشفتهوش من اكتر من 7 سنين تقريبا ومع ذلك لسه ارتباطنا ببعض قوى جدا من خلال التليفونات شبه اليوميه تقريبا....*
*بخلاف انى اتعلمت حاجة في اوربا مالهاش اي لازمة, وهى ان اسأل الشخص هو عايز هدية ايه, لانى ممكن اجيب لحد هدية غالية او كبيرة وهو مايكونش عايزها...علشان كده دايما باسأل اصدقائي قبل ما انزل مصر هم عايزين حاجة ولا لأ....اللى بيطلب حاجة بياخدها واللى مش بيطلب لما بازوره في بيته (كلهم متجوزين دلوقتي) باحاول انى اجيب هدية بسيطة للبيت....بس مش بخل والله ههههههههههههه*


*ايه معنى الصداقة عند حمادو وياترى بتعترف بوجود صديق ولا شايف ان الافضل تبقى صاحب اخوك ؟؟*
*الصداقة عندى هى شخص يقف جنبى وقت ضيق أو وقت مشكلة, مش يكون إنسان معايا في وقت الضحك والتهريج والنقاش, ولما يكون عندى مشكلة سواء في مصر أو في الشغل او حتى شخصية الاقيه اختفى, او حتى اتنرفز عليا واختلق اسباب علشان يبعد عنى فترة ضيقي...*
*الصداقة عندى هى شخص يقدر يفهمنى من غير ما اتكلم, شخص يكون أمين على اسرارى, شخص اثق في رأيه....*
*حاجات كتيرة قوى باتوقعها في الصديق, علشان كده باحاول ان مايكونش ليا صديق لانه في يوم من الايام الصديق دا هايسبنى او انا هاسيبه .... ولو عايزه دليل هاجيب ليكي الدليل. ...*
*اخويا بالنسبة لى اخ واب بالرغم من انه اكبر منى ب6 سنين بس, انما هو اللى ربانى...بس ما اقدرش آخده صديق بالرغم من حبى الشديد له لاننا مختلفين تماما في كل الطباع...*



*كان عبد الوهاب مطاوع قال مرة ان الانسان ما هو الا كومة بائسة من الاسرار هل فيه اسرار فى حياتك محدش يعرفها خالص الا انت ؟؟ ولو كان فيه هل هى بائسة زى ما قال عبد الوهاب مطاوع؟؟؟*
*أكيد طبعا فيه اسرار كتيرة جدا مافيش حد يعرفها غيري, واكيد لانها اسرار فهى اشياء اما مش قادرين نقولها لانها بتظهر عيوب في شخصياتنا, او انها مفاتيح قوتنا وضعفنا, او اى سبب تانى يخلى اي شخص يحتفظ بسره لنفسه....بس في الاخر كلها اسباب بائسة لاسرار بائسة زي ما قال عبد الوهاب مطاوع.*


*اكتر هدية فرحت بيها لما جاتلك من شخص عزيز عليك ومش قادر تنساها لحد دلوقتى كانت عبارة عن ايه ؟؟ ومش هرخم واقولك من مين هههههههههه*
*اكتر هدية فرحت بيها كانت سجادة صلاة صغنونة حوالى 5 سنتى عرض و10 سنتى طول, من الحاجات اللى في خان الخليليى اللى بتتعلق على الحيطان...وياستى مافيش رخامه لو عرفتى من مين لانها من انسانة عزيزة جدا على قلبي....*
*وعلى فكرة السجادة دي معلقها على لوحة وكاتب تحتها سبحانك اللهم ومعلقها على الحيطا.*


*موقف حصل من شخص عزيز عليك اوى وللاسف الموقف ده زعلك كان عبارة عن ايه الموقف وعملت ايه مع الشخص ده؟؟؟*
*مواقف كتيرة قوى...انتى عارفه موقف منهم, بس في النهاية لكل شخص الحق في انه يقرر قراراته على حسب فكره الشخصى, علشان كده بالاقي في النهاية انه مش من حقى انى ازعل من حد طالما هو فكر في مصلحته في الاول, لانى كمان كده...*
*بس فيه موقف زعلنى فعلا من اعز صديق ليا...اننا كنا مرتبطين ببعض لدرجة قوية جدا, وهو كان بيدور على شغل في السعودية ومش كان بيقول لى, وفعلا مضى العقد, وليلة السفر اتصل بيا وقال لى احمد انا مسافر بكره ومش رضيت اقولك قبل كده علشان مش تزعل...ماتعرفيش انا حصل لي ايه لما عرفت الخبر دا..تانى يوم واحنا في المطار اهله كانوا بيسلموه عليه وانا كنت باعيط وباضربه وباقول له طالما كنت عارف انك هاتسبني صاحبتنى ليه؟؟؟وكنت فعلا مصدوم جدا وكل ما افتكر الموقف دا ازعل....لان الشخص دا كان فعلا متوافر فيه كل معانى الصداقة اللى ممكن اي بنى آدم يتخيلها..*


*دعاء دايما بتقوله بينك وبين نفسك ياترى ايه ؟؟؟*
*على حسب...*
*في مصر كنت باقول ان مع العسر يسرا*
*دلوقتى باقول اللهم لك الحمد*
*بخلاف انى علطول باقول يا رب, وباقى الدعاء دايما بحب انى احتفظ بيه في سرى لانى شايف ان علاقتى بربنا مش من العلاقات المفتوحة اللى ممكن اتكلم عنها.*


*بما اننا قربنا على رمضان ان شاء الله (كل سنة وانت طيب بقى فاضل شهرين بسيطة يعنى )بيبقى يوم حمادو ازاى فى رمضان فى المانيا ؟؟؟ وعندكم فانوس زينا ولالا؟؟*
*والله بيبقى يوم عادى باصحى قبل الفجر اتسحر, ولازم يكون فيه فول مدمس طبعا على السحور..وبعد كده انام واصحى اروح الشغل...المأساة بأه هنا ان المغرب في ايام الصيف الحر بيكون حوالى الساعة 10 ونص بالليل وساعات بيوصل ل11 بالليل (يعني 12 بالليل في مصر), وفي الايام الصيفية العادية بيكون على 9 ونص...يعني باروح البيت اخلص الواجبات المنزلية, واخرج اقعد في الغابة شويتين, وارجع اقابل اصحابى, وانام, واصحى ولسه المغرب مش أذن...*
*كان شعور قاسى جدا في اول اسبوع صيام ليا في اول رمضان في الصيف هنا...بس بعد كده اتعودت..
المضحك بأه ان المغرب في الشتا بيأذن في حدود الساعة 4 العصر مثلا, بخلاف ان الشروق بيكون مثلا الساعة 10 الصبح...يعني رمضان في الشتا هنا مافيش زيه ههههههههههه
* *بخصوص الفانوس...الحمد لله انا عايش في مدينة حدودية مع سويسرا وفرنسا...وفيه جنبى في فرنسا كارفور, هناك بأه بتلاقي الفول والفانوس اللى بيقول الله اكبر واللى بيقول حالو يا حالو(طبعا دا كله بالعربي) باشتري لي واحد او اتنين واهيص فيهم*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*


*سؤال كان نفسك حد يساله ومحدش لسه ساله ايه هو وجاوب عليه كمان هههههههههه*
*هو لسه فيه اسئلة مش اتسألت؟؟؟ ماشاء الله بعد كمية اسئلة الانتقام دى مافيش في دماغى خالص اي سؤال كان نفسى حد يسأله ليا..*

*دكتورة نسيبة يعلم الله انا باعزك اد ايه زي اختى فعلا...وبجد انا سعيد جدا انى اعرفك لانك نعم الاخت ...*
*مش عايز اقول كلام كتير بأه اكتر من اللى قلته علشان مافيش حد يقول عليا رغاى ههههههه*


*تحياتى*

----------


## bedo_ic

حمادوووووووووو .............. طبعا انا جيت بعد تاخير وده المعتاد منى ... لانى دايما متاخر فى المواضيع  .... معلهش اسمح لى .
** انا لفت نظرى المقوله ((((   أوربى المبادىء )))  وقرات كلماتك .. وانا احييك فى تفكيرك واتجاه عقلك ........
سؤالى بقى هو ......................  بصراحة مش عارف .... بس انا سعيد بتواجدى فى موضوعك 
تحياتى
د.بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## سوني

ازيك يا حمادو؟؟؟    

اهلا بيك على كرسى التعارف 

انا شايفة الاسئلة ما شاء الله  ميه ميه 

والاجابات كمان ممتازة 

فجيت كدا ومعايا كام سؤال  

بس متخافش اسئلة خفيفة جداااااا 

يالا نبتدى الامتحان: 

1-امتى ممكن تحس أنك انسان ضعيف  ؟؟؟ وامتى اخر مرة 

حسيت بالأحساس دا؟؟؟              

2- ايه الموقف او الشىء اللى  ممكن ينزل دموعك؟؟؟ 

3-بما انك قمت برحلات كتيرة ايه الرحلة اللى تتمنى لو انك مروحتهاش  

وايه السبب؟؟؟  

4-وايه المكان اللى نفسك تروحه تانى ؟؟ولو هتأخد معاك حد هيكون مين؟؟؟ 

 وبس  دى كل الاسئلة وزى ما انت شايف كدا  

كلها اسئلة خفيفة وسهلة 

اتمنى انى مكونش طولت عليك

 واتمنى انك تحقق كل احلامك ان شاء الله.........

----------


## حمادو

> لا فعلا انت فى موقف لا تحسد عليه بتاع الكرسى ده 
> 
> والبطة او البجعة وصلت تمام ...الصورة ديه لذيذه قوى انا بافتحها كده و افضل سرحان فيها 
> التعبير الى على وش البجعة مش ممكن  ...بس على فكره ديه مش بطة ولا بجعة ...اعتقد ديه وزه  ....هو انت الى مصورها ؟؟؟
> 
> واسيبك بقى تكمل اعترفاتك مع الاخوة 
> 
> وبالتوفيق دائما


*شفت يا سيدي اتعمل فيا ايه على مدار اسبوعين؟؟؟*
*بتضحك؟ ماشي ماشي, لك يوم يا ظالم...ههههههههههههه*

*والله يا عمونا الكدب خيبة, مش انا اللى مصور الصورة, بس واحد زميلي هو اللى صورها....انا برضه الكاميرا عندى مهما كانت الا ان لها حدود في التصوير وما اقدرش اصور حاجة متحركة من على قرب قوى كده...*
*بس لو عايزني اقول انى اللى صورتها اقول يا اخويا, هههههههههههههه*

*سعدت بوجودك مرة تانية والحمد لله ان الصورة وصلتك.*
*تحياتي*

----------


## حمادو

> الابن العزيز حمادو
> 
> اسمحلى اسألك  
> 
> ايه السؤال اللى كنت متوقعه ومتسألش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*كده يا استاذة زيزى؟؟؟
يعني انتى لسه امبارح بتقولى لهم حرام عليكم...تقومى تسأليني النهاردة؟؟؟


بس وجودك والله اسعدنى, واكيد طبعا يسعدنى انى اكون واحد من ابناءك.

 ايه السؤال اللى كنت متوقعه ومتسألش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو فيه سؤال لسه جاى على بالى دلوقتى وهو انا ليه اسمى حمادو...
اصل الموضوع دا له حكاية قديمة برضه شويتين.
ان انا مش بحب كلمة حماده دي, باكرهها جدا جدا جدا, بس زمايلي كلهم كانوا بيقولوا لى يا حماده علشان انا اسمى احمد...
المهم في مرة قعدت العب في كلمة حماده وخليتها هدامح في مرة (حماده بس بالمقلوب) وفضلت معروف انى هدامح حوالى سنة, بس برضه الاسم كان تقيل قوى وكان اصحابى يقولوا لى يا حماده...
قمت مسكت حماده وقعدت اغير فيها لغاية ما طلعت في الاخر حمادو...كنت متخيله اختراع بس اكتشفت ان فيه ناس كتيرة جدا اسمهم حمادو


شفتى بأه يا استاذة زيزي؟ سؤال وقع منكم اهو
هههههههههههه
*

----------


## حمادو

> حمادوووووووووو .............. طبعا انا جيت بعد تاخير وده المعتاد منى ... لانى دايما متاخر فى المواضيع  .... معلهش اسمح لى .
> ** انا لفت نظرى المقوله ((((   أوربى المبادىء )))  وقرات كلماتك .. وانا احييك فى تفكيرك واتجاه عقلك ........
> سؤالى بقى هو ......................  بصراحة مش عارف .... بس انا سعيد بتواجدى فى موضوعك 
> تحياتى
> د.بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


*اهلا وسهلا دكتور بيدو...
والله اسعدنى وجودك جدا جدا لانك من الشخصيات اللى باحترمها في المنتدى وبحب اقرأ ردودك الخفيفة...
وربنا يعينك, وانت ماجيتش متأخر ولا حاجة لان وجودك في اي وقت شرف ليا
والحمد لله ان وجهة نظرى بخصوص انى اوربى المبادئ وصلت لك, وقوبلت باحترام منك...دا شئ طبعا يبسطني جدا

مرة تانية اشكرك على التواجد والرد
تحياتي اخى الفاضل*

----------


## ندى الايام

> ندى سؤالك جميل جدا, واتمنى انى اكون قدرت اوصل ليكي وجهة نظرى اللى انا مؤمن بيها...على الأقل لغاية ما ألاقى مجتمع عربى بيطبق المبادئ دى..
> تحياتى


اهلا بك يا حمادو مره تانية متخافش مش جاية أسال تانى
انا جاية اقول وجهة نظرك وصلت يا فندم خلاص وهى صحيحة بالفعل
ومقتنعة بيها جدا وانا سؤالى كان استفسار لكلامك مش اكتر 
و ربنا يصلح لك الاحوال ان شاء الله وترجع بالسلامة
وتكون دايما فى احسن حال 
وانت نجحت خلاص  وبتقدير كمان هههههههههههههههه
تقبل تحيااااااااااااااتى

----------


## زيزى على

الابن العزيز حمادو
انت طبعا اتهريت اسأله وحقيقى حسيت بصدق الاجابات فقلت اخليك تسأل نفسك بالمره 
ابنى التالت عمره 19 سنه واسمه احمد بس انا دائما اقوله   احمده  علشان برضه بيعجبنيش حماده ربنا يقويك على الاجابات

----------


## حمادو

> ازيك يا حمادو؟؟؟ 
> 
> اهلا بيك على كرسى التعارف 
> 
> انا شايفة الاسئلة ما شاء الله ميه ميه 
> 
> والاجابات كمان ممتازة 
> 
> فجيت كدا ومعايا كام سؤال 
> ...


*يا اهلا وسهلا يا سونى...*
*نورتي الكرسى ...* 
*شايفه الاسئلة عاملة ازاي؟ في الجول زي ما بيقولوا...هههههههههههه*
*نبتدى الامتحان*

*1-امتى ممكن تحس أنك انسان ضعيف ؟؟؟ وامتى اخر مرة* *حسيت بالأحساس دا؟؟؟* 
*بصراحة ومافيش حد يضحك عليا...انا باحس بالضعف جدا جدا جدا امام دموع المرأة, سواء بأه طفلة صغيرة أو سيدة عجوز.*
*بالرغم من ان انا عارف ان دموع المرأة دى مش بتبقى حزن أو قهر وانما بتكون عملية كيميائية فقط لغسيل العين...بس برضه باحس بالضعف جدااااااا امام دموع المرأة...*
*اخر مرة بأه حصل الموضوع دا كان امبارح بالليل..*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*


*2- ايه الموقف او الشىء اللى ممكن ينزل دموعك؟؟؟* 
*انى احس بالظلم الشديد...او ان ديني يهان وانا مش قادر اتصرف...*
*كمان دموعى بتنزل لما باشوف اد ايه فيه فقر حقيقي في العالم حوالينا...*
*كنت في مصر من كام شهر وكنت طالع مع فريق اغاثة من مؤسسة بلان لقرية في قرى مصر, والفريق كان مكون من 3 فرنسيين, و2 المان وانا...المهم المشرف اللى معانا كان بيتكلم عن الحاجات الموجودة في القرية دى ومنها انفلونزا الطيور, وحكى ان الناس عارفة ان الطيور مريضه ولكن لانها كل رأس مالهم فضلوا انهم يناموا جنب الطيور ويموتوا لان بعد جوزين الفراخ مافيش حياة للفلاحين البسطاء دول, علشان كده اختاروا الموت جنب الطيور على انهم يعيشوا في الزمن الاغبر دا...*
*انا سمعت الكلام والشرح من الراجل وفتحت عيااااااااااااااط يا بنتى ما اقولش ليكي بأه ههههههههه....لدرجة ان العربية وقفت والناس نزلونى من العربية ويحاولوا انهم يهدونى, وانا اعييييييييط, ويقولوا لى طيب فيه علامة على جسمك نعرف بيها اهلك, وانا اعييييييييييييييط ههههههههههه...بس بجد قعدت فترة اعيط ومافيش على لسانى غير انى باقول "لابس تى شيرت لاكوست والناس في بلدى بيموتوا من غير ذنب"...كان موقف صعب جدا وتقريبا عمرى ما هانساه.*


*3-بما انك قمت برحلات كتيرة ايه الرحلة اللى تتمنى لو انك مروحتهاش* *وايه السبب؟؟؟* 
*بصى انا كتبت كلام كتير هنا, بس لقيت انه مالهوش لازمة انه يتحط...*
*علشان كده مش هاقدر اجاوب على السؤال...ماتزعليش بس بجد المكان دا كان له ذكريات مؤلمة جدا.*
 :Girl (29):  


*4-وايه المكان اللى نفسك تروحه تانى ؟؟ولو هتأخد معاك حد هيكون مين؟؟؟* 
*اكتر مكان نفسى اروحه تانى هو شمااااااااااااال النرويج...فيه هناك ظاهرة كونية اكتر من رائعة وهى ان الشمس لا تغرب, واذا غربت بيطلع في السماء الوان جميلة جدا بتتغير كل ثانية, وكأنك في ملحمة الوان رائعة وفى جو في منتهى الرومانسية, والظاهرة دي معروفة باللغة العربية بالشفق القطبى ...*
*طبعا نفسى اقعد هناك علطول بس للاسف جسمى مايتحملش البرد الشديد هناك لان المنطقة دى بدايات القطب الشمالى...*
*لو اخدت حد معايا هايكون مين؟ مش عارف...بس اخد كل صديق باعزه بجد, واخويا واختى...بس المصاريف عليكم بأه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*خلصت الامتحان اهو الحمد لله بس فيه سؤال مش جاوبت عليه*
 :Girl (26):  


*سونى سعيد جدا بوجودك في الموضوع وبالاسئلة الجميلة* 
*تحياتى*

----------


## boukybouky

ما شاء الله شايفة الاسئلة آخر تمام  :: 

يلا شد حيلك يا حمادو باقي من الوقت علي الكرسي سويعات  :: 

و من الغد يتدبس حد جديد علي الكرسي 

بس هذا لا يمنع انك ترد علي اي حد يسأل حتي لو بعد كده ههههههههه

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Emad.

السلام عليكم
الصراحه انت مش عاوز اسئله تاني انت عاوز اجازه استرخاء بعد المجهود الجبار ده 
بس ممكن تقولي بعد الغربه دي
ياتري تفضل تتجوز مصريه ولا اجنبيه
ربنا يرجعك سالما

----------


## حمادو

> اهلا بك يا حمادو مره تانية متخافش مش جاية أسال تانى
> انا جاية اقول وجهة نظرك وصلت يا فندم خلاص وهى صحيحة بالفعل
> ومقتنعة بيها جدا وانا سؤالى كان استفسار لكلامك مش اكتر 
> و ربنا يصلح لك الاحوال ان شاء الله وترجع بالسلامة
> وتكون دايما فى احسن حال 
> وانت نجحت خلاص وبتقدير كمان هههههههههههههههه
> تقبل تحيااااااااااااااتى


*اهلا اهلا اهلا مرة تانية يا ندى*
*الحمد لله ان وجهة النظر وصلت وان انتى مقتنعة بيها...*
*واخيرااااااااااااااا ورقة الاجابة اتصححت ونجحت بتقدير كمان*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*تحياى اختى العزيزة وبصراحة انا كنت سعيد جدا طول الاسبوعين اللى فاتوا*

----------


## زهــــراء

ليه كدا ياعالم عاملين في الرجل الرحمة حلوة  :Girl (18):   :Girl (18):   :Girl (18):   :Girl (18):  
والله مش عارفة اقولك ايه ياحمادو انا كل ما ادخل الموضوع بتصعب عليا واخرج تاني ..
كل ما اجي عايزة اسال اقول حرام كفاية الوجبات اللي اخدتها  :Girl (18):  
بجد انا استمتعت جدا باجوبتك على الاسئلة وبصراحتك الجميلة ...
حقيقي شخصية جميلة اسعدني الاطلاع على تفاصيلها :Girl (25):   ..
مش جاية اسأل كتير علشان والله مش عارفة ليه صعبان عليا وضعك جدا :Girl (6):  
بس هاقولك لو وجهت كلمة او نصيحة او اي حاجة للعضو اللي هيتدبس ومامته دعت عليه  وقعد عالكرسي هاتقوله ايه ؟؟ :Girl (27):  
تقبل خالص تحياتي اخي العزيز  :Girl (25):  ...

----------


## Maruko

*

سعيدة بالتعرف على شخصية مميزة مثلك يا حمادو 

والدخول في بواطن افكارك ومعتقداتك 

فعلا استمتعت باجوبتك وارائك واسلوبك في الرد على اسئلة الاخوة الاعضاء 

وتستحق منى  كامل التقدير والاحترام 


حفظك الله اخى العزيز 

فائق تقديري واحترامى*

----------


## حمادو

> الابن العزيز حمادو
> انت طبعا اتهريت اسأله وحقيقى حسيت بصدق الاجابات فقلت اخليك تسأل نفسك بالمره 
> ابنى التالت عمره 19 سنه واسمه احمد بس انا دائما اقوله احمده علشان برضه بيعجبنيش حماده ربنا يقويك على الاجابات


*الغالية الاستاذة زيزي على...*
*حقيقي والله انا كنت سعيد جدا بالاسئلة...*
*كان فيه اسئلة كتيرة محرجة بس انا كنت من الاول واخد قرار اما اجاوب بصراحة او امتنع عن الاجابة...*
*والحمد لله الاسئلة عدت على خير*

*اشكرك كتير جدا جدا جدا على كلمة ابنك العزيز...*
*وادام الله المعرفة والمحبة باذن الله.*
*وحلو قوى اسم احمده دا...دلع خالص ماشاء الله عليهم اولادك اكيد مبسوطين ان لهم ام زي حضرتك...*
*ربنا يخليكي لنا يارب ومايحرمناش من وجودك دايما وسطنا*

----------


## حمادو

> ما شاء الله شايفة الاسئلة آخر تمام 
> 
> يلا شد حيلك يا حمادو باقي من الوقت علي الكرسي سويعات 
> 
> و من الغد يتدبس حد جديد علي الكرسي 
> 
> بس هذا لا يمنع انك ترد علي اي حد يسأل حتي لو بعد كده ههههههههه
> 
> دمت بكل خير
> ...


*خلاص يا بوكى الاسبوعين خلصوا والحمد لله انا كمان خلصت خاااااالص*
*هههههههههههه*
*وربنا يعين اللى جاى بكره ان شاء الله...واضح ان الاعضاء ماشاء الله قاعدين ومتحفزين للى قاعد على الكرسى...*

*اشكرك على دعوتى للكرسى, واتمنى انى اكون كنت عند ظنك بيا لما قعدتيني على الكرسى...*
*بس على فكرة دا مش كرسى تعارف دا كرسى اعتراف...*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*تحياتي*

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> الصراحه انت مش عاوز اسئله تاني انت عاوز اجازه استرخاء بعد المجهود الجبار ده 
> بس ممكن تقولي بعد الغربه دي
> ياتري تفضل تتجوز مصريه ولا اجنبيه
> ربنا يرجعك سالما


*والله انا فعلا عايز اجازة استرخاااااااااااااااااااااء اريح نفسى فيها...*
*بس الحمد لله بكره وبعده الجو هايبقى حلو وهايخلص المطر ان شاء الله والشمس هاتطلع تانى بعد شهر كامل مطر, يعني هاستمتع بنهاية الاسبوع باذن الله...*

*بخصوص سؤالك...*
*اولا مافيش حد هايتجوز حد الا مراته...بخلاف ان زوجة المستقبل بالنسبة لى هى الانسانة اللى اول ما اشوفها اقول هى دي زوجتى, سواء كانت مصرية أو أحنبية...*
*الاهم من دا كله ان الموضوع دا دلوقتى اصلا مش في خططى لان فيه حاجات تانية كتيرة لسه مش خلصت...  * 

*اخى الفاضل سعدت بوجودك ودخولك...وهارد لك للزمالك ومبروك للاهلى *

----------


## حمادو

> ليه كدا ياعالم عاملين في الرجل الرحمة حلوة     
> والله مش عارفة اقولك ايه ياحمادو انا كل ما ادخل الموضوع بتصعب عليا واخرج تاني ..
> كل ما اجي عايزة اسال اقول حرام كفاية الوجبات اللي اخدتها  
> بجد انا استمتعت جدا باجوبتك على الاسئلة وبصراحتك الجميلة ...
> حقيقي شخصية جميلة اسعدني الاطلاع على تفاصيلها ..
> مش جاية اسأل كتير علشان والله مش عارفة ليه صعبان عليا وضعك جدا 
> بس هاقولك لو وجهت كلمة او نصيحة او اي حاجة للعضو اللي هيتدبس ومامته دعت عليه وقعد عالكرسي هاتقوله ايه ؟؟ 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي اخي العزيز  ...


*اهلا زهراء...*
*الاول اشكرك جدا جدا جدا على الوردة الجميلة دى, بصراحة جميلة جدا وزوقك فعلا عالى جدا جدا جدا...*
*شفتى بأه اتعمل فيا ايه؟ بصراحة اتبهدلت على مدار اسبوعين...*
*بس عايزه الحق؟ دول كانوا اجمل اسبوعين في عمرى هنا في المنتدى, حسيت بجد بمدى اهتمام الاعضاء انهم يتعرفوا عليا...*
*بجد أنا فعلا سعيد باشتراكى في المنتدى هنا.*

*بخصوص سؤالك*
*اقول للى بعدى ربنا يعينك على الكرسى, بس أكيد هاتحس بمتعة جميلة جدا لانك بتحس مرة واحدة انك نجم لمدة اسبوعين في واحد من أهم المنتديات المصرية..*
*ونصيحتى بأه انه يكون صريح مع نفسه قبل ما يكون صريح مع الاعضاء, لان الهدف من قعدتنا على الكرسى هو ان الاعضاء يتعرفوا علينا بوجوهنا الحقيقية, مش بمواضيعنا اللى بننقلها أو اللى بنكتبها في لحظة تجلى...*
*وانه يبتعد عن الاجابات النمطية من نوعية اهم عيب في شخصيتي انى طيب وبحب الخير للناس, وانما لو اتكلم عن شئ يحاول انه يوصله بصراحة علشان نتعرف على الشخص بصدق..*

*مرة تانية انا سعيد جدا بوجودك, واشكرك على الرفق بيا ههههههههه لانى كنت على كرسى تعذيب كهربائي....*
*هههههههههههههه*

*تحياتى اختى الفاضلة*

----------


## قلب مصر

حمادو أزيك  :f: 
أنا قلت اجي في الاخر بعد ما اكون قريت ردودك وعرفت منها جانب كبير من شخصيتك اللي بتعرفنا بيها
دا طبعا لأن فيه جوانب كتير في شخصية حمادو أكيد متكلمناش عنها ومعرفناش عنها أي حاجة
حمادو تسمح لي ادخل في مناطق بعيدة شوية محدش اتكلم فيها 
هيا مش اسئلة على قد ما هيا حوار جميل بين أخ وأخته وتعليق على حاجات قريتها في ردودك
ايه رأيك 
نبتدي  :M (32): 

* حمادو علاقتك بوالدك ووالدتك مكانتش طويلة 
لكن من الواضح انها أثرت - برغم قصر فترتها - على بناء شخصيتك
ازاي قدرت تتخيل ان معاملة والدك الصارمة وقوة شخصية والدتك كانت ستستمر على نفس المنوال لو كان ربنا اداهم العمر وفضلوا معاك لمرحلة الشباب والرجولة
بيتهيألي انت حكمت على تربيتهم ليك في مرحلة الطفولة انها هتكون بنفس الطريقة وانت كبير
رغم ان اكيد كل مرحلة يا حمادو  الأهل طريقتهم فيها بتختلف عن المرحلة التي تليها
ومش معنى انهم قاسيين عليك في مرحلة الطفولة  علشان يحموك من حاجات كتير -من وجهة نظرهم هما لمفهوم الحماية - ان أسلوبهم وطريقتهم كانت ستستمر هكذا دائما 
هل بتعتقد ان طريقتهم في تربيتك انت وأخواتك كانت خاطئة 

----------- خد بالك علشان كلامنا في المنطقة دي مرتبط بالكلام في الجزء اللي جاي ------------

** حمادو انت تملك شخصية رائعة وقوية وقدرة على تحمل الصعاب وأيضا القدرة على الحسم اتخاذ القرار
الصفات دي انت ما اكتسبتهاش بسهولة
اكتسبتها لأنك عانيت في حياتك بشكل قاسي ومريت بظروف صعبة
ومن وجهة نظري الشخصية انا أرى دائما ان الانسان الذي يمر بظروف قاسية في حياته هذه الظروف هي التي تصقل شخصيته وتجعله انسان ناجح وقادر على الحياة

يا ترى هتسهل على ولادك الدنيا وتبسطلهم كل حاجة علشان توفر لهم الأشياء التي عانيت من حرمانها في الطفولة
ولا ساعتها هتلاقي نفسك بتحاول انك تصقل شخصيتهم من صغرهم علشان يقدروا يواجهوا الحياة مع العلم بان صقل الشخصية لازم يتخلله فترات عناء وقسوة علشان نختير قوة التحمل
ويكونوا فعلا نماذج ناجحة وذات شخصية قوية

***  حمادو .... الأوربي المبادئ هل الغاية عندك والهدف تبرر الوسيلة أيا كانت الوسيلة ؟؟؟؟

**** حمادو ..... المصري الجنسية مسلم الديانة
اكيد قابلك يهود واسرائيليين في المانيا أو في أوروبا أو في أي مكان زرته في العالم
لو ليك شغل معاهم ومصلحتك في ايديهم هتكمل شغلك وتنسى التاريخ ؟؟؟


***** حمادو اعتبر كلامي مش اسئلة اعتبره دردشة 

عارف يا حمادو النسيان اسوأ شيئ في الوجود زي ما هو أفضل نعمة في نفس الوقت

أحيانا الانسان بيفقد ملامح ناس كان يعرفهم وعاش معاهم فترات طويلة وسنين كتير وكانوا سايبيين بصمة وأثر في حياته
وممكن يقابلهم صدفة في الشارع بعد كذا سنة يلاقي نفسه لأول وهلة أو لبرهة طويلة من الوقت بيحاول يتذكرهم
مرت بيك الحكاية دي قبل كدة 
ونسيت ملامح ناس عزيزة على قلبك وحياتك ويمكن اللي بيفكرك بيهم الصور وهيا اللي مخلياك حافظ ملامحهم 

مش عارفة انا برجو اني مكونش ضايقتك بكلامي واقتحمت مناطق نفسية فيك مش مسموح الكلام فيها ومسموح لك برضه انك متجاوبش 
لأن كلامي مش اسئلة زي ما قلت دي انطباعات كونتها من ردودك في الكرسي 

كنت عايزة اتكلم اكتر من كدة معاك  :Girl (9):   :Girl (9):  
بس مش عايزة اخليك تكره اليوم اللي اشتركت فيه في منتدى أبناء مصر  :Girl (12):   :Girl (12):  

انا سعيدة اني اتكلمت معاك 

واسمح لي أهديك هديتين وردة وأمنية
 أما الوردة أهي


أما الأمنية اللي بتمنهالك ان قلبك يفضل زي الوردة اللي فوق

----------


## tota_9

*الله عليك  يا حمااادو*
بصراحة مش عارفة اقولك حاجة ..... ومش قادرة ابطل اقول  

الله عليك 
انا كل شوية ادخل ابص واقول هسأله ...وبعدين اقول لا مش هسأله بجد انت انسان واضح ونقي جدا من جواااك مش مديني فرصة ادعبس واجيبلك سؤال كده من اللى هو...هههههههه :Girl (12):  
انت انساااان جميل جدا جدا جدا و انت اول عضو لفت نظري هنا في المنتدى لنشاطك الفظيع ومواضيعك الاكثر من رائعة...يا رب تفضل معانا على طول 
(بصراحة افتكرتك انت اللى عامل المنتدى  في الاول ...هههههههههه  ::  جهل بقى لسه جديدة)

 وبعدين لاقيتك بتتفرم و مفيش اي سؤال ناقص انت لسه ما اتسألتوش ...  
 ومش لاحق يا عيني .. قلت بلاش اسأله ....اصل بصراحة كل الناس كانت عايزة تعرفك اكتر وانا واحده منهم ...,وماصدقوا وهروك اسئلة ...هههه

بس اكتر حاجة لفتت نظري انك حققت حاجات كتير اوى انا نفسى احققها  انا اتخضيت يعنى مثلا انا نفسي انط من البراشوت مع انى بخاف من المرتفعات..ههه ::  واصحابي كلهم بيقولولى انتي مجنونة اصلي بصراحة لما بتطق حاجة في دماغي بعملها طالما في حدود المسموح ...وكمان بحب المانيا جدا ونفسي ازورها وفرحت اوى بالصور بتاعتك بتاعه المانيا... 
اما حلمي اللى بعافر وراه  هو اني نفسي الف العالم كله واشوف البشر دى كلها عايشة ازاى..اما اكتر حاجة بقى بحسدك عليها بصراحة انك شفت اكتر حاجة نفسي اشوفها في حياتي وهو الشفق القطبي  انا كل ما اقول لحد عليه يقولى شفق ايه؟؟؟وما حدش عارفه خااالص...يااااااااااااااه  ...يا بختك يا عم ...هقر بقى ...هههههه (ما عندكش صور للشفق؟؟؟ ::  )ههههه

بس للاسف في منها ما ينفعش احققها  علشان انا بنت  :Girl (5):  
بس عارف انا هفضل ورا احلامي لغايه ما احققها انت اديتني امل كبير اوى ان حاجاتي المجنونة ممكن تتحقق......و عرفت كمان انت اتعذبت قد ايه علشان توصل لاحلامك ....
 :Girl (5):  ربنا معايا وانا بحققها...

يااااه انا رغيت اوى بس بصراحة انا كنت مستنية اليوم ده اعذرني على التطويل.. واعذرني اني اتكلمت عن نفسي كتير بس انا بجد فرحانة اني عرفت شخص زيك....


وبرضه الله عليك ... :Girl (12):

----------


## حمادو

> *
> 
> سعيدة بالتعرف على شخصية مميزة مثلك يا حمادو 
> 
> والدخول في بواطن افكارك ومعتقداتك 
> 
> فعلا استمتعت باجوبتك وارائك واسلوبك في الرد على اسئلة الاخوة الاعضاء 
> 
> وتستحق منى  كامل التقدير والاحترام 
> ...


*
اهلا بيكي ماروكو تانى
صدقيني انا الاسعد انى اتعرفت عليكي, وبصراحة اشكر الظروف اللى جمعتنا مع بعض على خير, وتجمعنا ان شاء الله دايما على خير...
وانا كنت باحاول انى ارد بكل صراحة, وكنت باكتب تفكيري بدون اي تعديل, حتى لو مش راضى عن جزء في الاجابات بس كنت باكتبها زي ما حستها....
والحمد لله ان الاجابات كانت سبب في انى اكسب احترامك وتقديرك...
ادعى لنا يا حاجة ماروكو وانتى في بيت الله...
تحياتى اختى العزيزة*

----------


## حمادو

> حمادو أزيك 
> أنا قلت اجي في الاخر بعد ما اكون قريت ردودك وعرفت منها جانب كبير من شخصيتك اللي بتعرفنا بيها
> دا طبعا لأن فيه جوانب كتير في شخصية حمادو أكيد متكلمناش عنها ومعرفناش عنها أي حاجة
> حمادو تسمح لي ادخل في مناطق بعيدة شوية محدش اتكلم فيها 
> هيا مش اسئلة على قد ما هيا حوار جميل بين أخ وأخته وتعليق على حاجات قريتها في ردودك
> ايه رأيك 
> نبتدي    
> 
> مش عارفة انا برجو اني مكونش ضايقتك بكلامي واقتحمت مناطق نفسية فيك مش مسموح الكلام فيها ومسموح لك برضه انك متجاوبش 
> ...


 *ايه دا يا قلب مصر؟**
انا قعدت نص ساعة اقرا الاسئلة...
طلعت البلكونة وعملت شاى وطبعت الاسئلة وقريتها على ورق...
انتى ليكي علاقة بعلم النفس؟؟؟
اكيد...اكيد
حوارك دا عميق جدا هاحاول انى ادخل فيه ان شاء الله

*** حمادو علاقتك بوالدك ووالدتك مكانتش طويلة 
لكن من الواضح انها أثرت - برغم قصر فترتها - على بناء شخصيتك
ازاي قدرت تتخيل ان معاملة والدك الصارمة وقوة شخصية والدتك كانت ستستمر على نفس المنوال لو كان ربنا اداهم العمر وفضلوا معاك لمرحلة الشباب والرجولة
بيتهيألي انت حكمت على تربيتهم ليك في مرحلة الطفولة انها هتكون بنفس الطريقة وانت كبير
رغم ان اكيد كل مرحلة يا حمادو الأهل طريقتهم فيها بتختلف عن المرحلة التي تليها
ومش معنى انهم قاسيين عليك في مرحلة الطفولة علشان يحموك من حاجات كتير -من وجهة نظرهم هما لمفهوم الحماية - ان أسلوبهم وطريقتهم كانت ستستمر هكذا دائما 
هل بتعتقد ان طريقتهم في تربيتك انت وأخواتك كانت خاطئة* *

طالما هانتكلم عن الوالد والوالدة يبقي لازم نعرف حاجات فى الاول...والدى رحمة الله عليه توفى بسرطان الدم وانا في 5 ابتدائي, ووالدتى توفت وانا في 2 اعدادى بسرطان انتشر في جسمها كله...رحمة الله عليهم جميعا....
بخلاف انى ما كنتش اعرف والدى, كان رجل عسكرى وكان في الفترة دي الامارات بتبنى جيشها ووالدى كان من القوات اللى بتدرب الجيش الاماراتى وقتها...كنا بنشوفه بس مرة واحدة كل سنة, وكان بالنسبة لى بابا بتاع الالعاب.
علشان كده يا قلب مصر والدتى كانت لازم تكون صارمة لانها كانت ام واب لـ 4 اطفال (توفى منهم واحد بعد كده وهو اخويا الصغير رحمة الله عليه) وصرامتها دى كانت واضحه جدا على الاقل في اخويا واختى الاكبر منى...
ضيفي على غياب الوالد طول الوقت ان الوالد والوالده عرفوا بالتقريب ميعاد موتهم, بخلاف انهم ارتبطوا ببعض على غير رضاء اهلهم, وكانوا متأكدين اننا هانورث مشاكلهم مع اهاليهم (ودا اللى حصل فعلا)... دا كله كان بيخليهم يستعجلوا يربونا بقوة وبصرامة...كان عقابنا مضاعف وكانت دايما والدتى لما تعاقبنا تقول لنا انا هاموت قريب, ولو مش اتربيتوا صح الناس هاتقول عليكم تربية ست مش تربية راجل...

اظن انى وضحت دلوقتى ايه سبب صرامة الوالدة رحمة الله عليها...بخلاف انه اكيد لو ماكنش فيه المرض دا وماكنش فيه زنقتهم واستعجالهم في انهم يربونا اكيد كانت صرامتهم دى هاتكون مختلفة تماما...
بس للعلم بالشئ, الصرامة دى هى اللى كونت مننا اشخاص ناضجين, لان كل واحد فينا احنا التلاتة له قصة فخر بنحب نحكيها دايما, اخويا ساب المدرسة وبعد كده راح مدرسة صناعى علشان يعرف يتفرغ لينا ويربينا, ودخل معهد صناعى بعدها وبعد كده ربنا اكرمه ودخل هندسة واصبح مهندس, واتجوز وعنده طفلة ماشاء الله...اختى دخلت ثانوى تجارى علشان يكون حمل المذاكرة عليها خفيف علشان تقدر تقوم بدور الام في البيت, وبعد كده لما انا واخويا الصغير الله يرحمه كبرنا شوية دخلت ثانوية عامة وقدرت انها تقف على رجليها واصبحت خريجة كلية اداب, وتزوجت وعندها طفلين....
دا كله عمرنا ما كنا هانعمله بدون صرامة الوالد والوالدة, وبدون التربية القصيرة اللى اخدناها منهم...مع العلم ان مافيش حد في العيلة ساعدنا بل الكل كان ضدنا والكل كان بيشمت فينا, الا خالتى ربنا يخليها لنا يا رب وتفرح بينا دايما..
اذن في رأيي هيا كانت صرامة بناءه مش هدامه, وعمرها ماسابت جوايا اى اثر سلبي...
ثم ان والدتى كانت صارمة مش قاسية, كانت دايما بتقول لنا اعملوا الغلط اللى انتوا عاوزينه, المهم انكم تصلحوه, ولو مش قدرتوا يبقوا تعالوا وانا اصلح لكم الخطأ, بس كله بتمنه, والتمن مع والدتى دايما كان عقاب صارم علشان بعد كده نفكر مليون مرة قبل ما نستنجد بيها او بأي حد تانى....بمعنى اصح كانت بتبنى رجالة بطريقتها العفوية الريفية....

عمرى ما تخيلت ان تربيتها كانت خطأ, ولا عمرى حملتها مسئولية اي عيب في شخصيتي لانى اذا كنت ناجح فدا كان نابع من اسلوبها في التعامل معانا...
انما والدى الله يرحمه بصراحة انا ما اعرفهوش ومافيش بينى وبينه ذكريات...
مش اكتر من انه لو كان خلص فترة اعارته لتدريب الجيش الاماراتى كان هايتعامل معانا بمنطق الرجل العسكرى اللى مابيحبش الغلط...

**** حمادو انت تملك شخصية رائعة وقوية وقدرة على تحمل الصعاب وأيضا القدرة على الحسم اتخاذ القرار
الصفات دي انت ما اكتسبتهاش بسهولة
اكتسبتها لأنك عانيت في حياتك بشكل قاسي ومريت بظروف صعبة
ومن وجهة نظري الشخصية انا أرى دائما ان الانسان الذي يمر بظروف قاسية في حياته هذه الظروف هي التي تصقل شخصيته وتجعله انسان ناجح وقادر على الحياة

يا ترى هتسهل على ولادك الدنيا وتبسطلهم كل حاجة علشان توفر لهم الأشياء التي عانيت من حرمانها في الطفولة
ولا ساعتها هتلاقي نفسك بتحاول انك تصقل شخصيتهم من صغرهم علشان يقدروا يواجهوا الحياة مع العلم بان صقل الشخصية لازم يتخلله فترات عناء وقسوة علشان نختير قوة التحمل
ويكونوا فعلا نماذج ناجحة وذات شخصية قوية**

بصراحة يا قلب مصر السؤال دا انا باسأله لنفسى علطول...تقريبا يوميا
ياترى هاوفر كل شئ لاولادى وابعدهم عن الاحتكاك بالدنيا؟ ولا هارميهم في المياه الباردة واسيبهم يبحثوا عن نفسهم...
بس اظن انى لو قمت بعملية توجيه لهم فهى هاتكون عن بعد, مش هاحاول انى اتدخل في حياتهم بشكل قوى وانما هاعتمد دايما على اخطائهم وعلى تعاملهم مع الاخطاء والمشاكل, وابدأ انى اتصرف معاهم....انما انى اكون الاب اللى يخلى ابنه عنده 25 سنة ومش قادر يملك قرار نفسه؟ ما اظنش انى ممكن اعمل كده لانى بكده باقتل روح وشخصية اهم انسان في حياتى...
افتكر موقف معين من والدى كان مفتاح بناء شخصيتى..
انى طلبت منه عجلة, وهو بصراحة ما اعترضش خالص, بس ماجابهاش...
ولما سألته عنها قال لى انه مش هو اللى هايركب العجلة علشان كده هو مش مجبر انه يشتريها, وبعد كده اقترح عليا انى انزل اشتغل بلية في سمكرة سيارات في اجازة الصيف, ومع راتب اول شهر هو هايكمل على مرتبى ويجيب العجلة...
تخيلي يا قلب مصر المتعة اللى حصلت لى وانا طفل في 3 ابتدائي تقريبا, لما كنت باشتغل علشان هدف...ماتعرفيش الموقف دا عمل عندى تنظيم افكار ومتابعة تنفيذ هدف واعتماد على الشخصية, كانت افكار وطرق تحديد اهداف احسن من مئات الكتب اللى ممكن تقريها عن ادارة الاهداف وما الى خلافه..
بخلاف الاهم من دا كله الاستقلال المادى المبكر, ودا في حد ذاته عمل عندى ثقة شديدة في قدراتى على تنفيذ الهدف...
مش معقوله بعد دا كله اربى اولادى على ان طلباتهم كلها تكون مجابة, لانى كده باقتلهم وباقتل المتعة اللى ممكن يحسوا بيها لما يحققوا هدفهم.

***** حمادو .... الأوربي المبادئ هل الغاية عندك والهدف تبرر الوسيلة أيا كانت الوسيلة ؟؟؟؟**
اكيد طبعا يا قلب مصر الغاية تبرر الوسيلة, بس دا بيعتمد على الوسيلة نفسها, وعلى اهمية الغاية...
انا شخصيا عملت حاجات غير مقبولة في عرف المجتمع علشان اقدر اوصل لغاية معينة...بس اكيد فيه حدود معينة ماينفعش حد يتعداها والا هالاقى نفسى خسرت اهم شئ وهو احترامى لنفسى.

****** حمادو ..... المصري الجنسية مسلم الديانة
اكيد قابلك يهود واسرائيليين في المانيا أو في أوروبا أو في أي مكان زرته في العالم
لو ليك شغل معاهم ومصلحتك في ايديهم هتكمل شغلك وتنسى التاريخ ؟؟؟**
قلب مصر...انا ليا زميل يهودى...   
اولا علاقتى باليهود شئ, وعلاقتى بالاسرائيلين شئ تانى...انا ماعنديش اى مانع انى اتعامل مع يهودى في حدود العلاقات الانسانية اليومية زي مثلا زمالة شغل او زمالة دراسة...
بخلاف ان زميلي اليهودى دا كان في اسرائيل وقعد فيها شهرين وعلى حسب كلامه انه شاف هناك فظائع, وبعد كده رجع المانيا وقرر انه يكون من الناشطين في جمعيات مناهضة الصهوينية, لدرجة انه كان المسئول عن مظاهرة في المدينة بسبب حرب اسرائيل على لبنان, وكانت بعنوان موسى وعيسى ومحمد ابرياء من اعمال اسرائيل...يعني حتى اليهود كمان فيه منهم معارضين لاسرائيل لانها تعدت كل الحدود المسموحة وغير المسموحة, والجميع في العالم يعرف كده...
اما الاسرائيلين اكيد قابلتهم, بس الحمد لله ماحاولتش انى افتح اي مجال معاهم سواء شغل او حتى علاقة انسانية لانى لما باحتقر شخص باظهر له مدى احتقارى له, وانا ما اقدرش اتعامل مع اسرائيلي على انه بنى آدم...مش معقول اصلا اننا نتعامل معاهم على اساس انهم بنى أدمين...على الاقل انا اتربيت كده...
بس هنا لازم نعترف بشئ يا قلب مصر, ان مافيش رأس اعمال لاي شركة عالمية لا يحكمه عقل اسرائيلي او يهودى...يعني كلنا سواء بشكل مباشر او غير مباشر بنتعامل مع الاسرائيلين...كل اللى نقدر نعمله اننا نحاول بقدر الامكان البعد عن التعامل المباشر الشخصى معاهم, ودا اللى انا باحاول اعمله الى اليوم..

******* حمادو اعتبر كلامي مش اسئلة اعتبره دردشة 

عارف يا حمادو النسيان اسوأ شيئ في الوجود زي ما هو أفضل نعمة في نفس الوقت

أحيانا الانسان بيفقد ملامح ناس كان يعرفهم وعاش معاهم فترات طويلة وسنين كتير وكانوا سايبيين بصمة وأثر في حياته
وممكن يقابلهم صدفة في الشارع بعد كذا سنة يلاقي نفسه لأول وهلة أو لبرهة طويلة من الوقت بيحاول يتذكرهم
مرت بيك الحكاية دي قبل كدة 
ونسيت ملامح ناس عزيزة على قلبك وحياتك ويمكن اللي بيفكرك بيهم الصور وهيا اللي مخلياك حافظ ملامحهم* *

الحمد لله يا قلب مصر ربنا انعم عليا بنعمة النسيان...نسيان المواقف والمواعيد والاشخاص وتقريبا كل حاجة...
بس على الاقل لغاية النهاردة ماحصلش معايا موقف انى نسيت ملامح شخص كانت له بصمة في حياتى...من اول استاذ شكرى مدرس الحساب في الابتدائى لغاية استاذ علاء مدرس الانجليزي واستاذ حسام مدرس العربي اللى كانوا بياخدونى دروس خصوصية مجانية علشان يحسسونى اننا مجتمع واحد وكلنا عيلة واحدة ومافيش حاجة اسمها يتم...
لغاية جيرانى كلهم وآباء وأمهات اصدقائي كلهم واحد واحد فاكرهم وباعرف اخبارهم من بعيد...
انا يمكن مش من نوعية الناس اللى بتظهر المشاعر, بس دا مش معناه انى ناكر للجميل وممكن انسى شخص أثر على شخصيتي...

في النهاية بأه, بصراحة يا قلب مصر انا مش اتضايقت من الاسئلة...انا بس فوجئت بمستوى الدردشة, لانه تقريبا عمرى ما حصل لى النوع دا من الحوارات ان حد دخل جوايا كده وسألنى أسئلة عميقة جدا بالشكل دا.
بس حقيقي انتى لمستى جزء عمرى ما نسيته, بس مافيش حد كلمنى عنه...
تعرفى؟ بما انها دردشة...
كل الناس اللى اعرفهم تقريبا بيحسدونى على الوضع اللى انا فيه حاليا...
سفر وعربية حديثة وشقة وشغل واستمتاع...
بس مافيش حد فيهم سأل نفسه أو حتى سألنى ايه هى الضريبة اللى انا دفعتها علشان اكون كده...
انتى بأه دخلتى جوا قوى علشان تتعرفى على الضريبة وتعرفى السبب قبل ما تحكمى على احمد بتاع النهاردة....
بجد دا حوار امتعنى جدا

واشكرك جدا على الهدية والامنية, واتمنى انى علطول اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع...
وبجد بجد يعلم الله اعتزازى بانى اعرف قلب مصر...
وانتى عارفه بأه انى مش باعرف اتكلم...
تحياتى اختى الفاضلة
*

----------


## Masrawya

حمااادو
انت لسه بتتعصر يا حمادو

عماتا انا مش جاية اسال ولا حاجه انا قمت بالواجب خلاص
انا بس جاية اشجع  :good:   :good:   :good:   :good:  
و ابدى كل احترامى و تقديرى لشخصك 
و لصراحتك و صدقك فى الكلام
وفعلا اجاباتك كلها منطقية و ارائك مرنه و جميله
انا سعيده بمعرفتك و بالفرصة اللى اتاحت اننا نتعرف عليك 
و نعذبك شوية برضه.
تقبل تحيانى اخى العزيز.

----------


## حمادو

> *الله عليك  يا حمااادو*
> بصراحة مش عارفة اقولك حاجة ..... ومش قادرة ابطل اقول  
> 
> الله عليك 
> انا كل شوية ادخل ابص واقول هسأله ...وبعدين اقول لا مش هسأله بجد انت انسان واضح ونقي جدا من جواااك مش مديني فرصة ادعبس واجيبلك سؤال كده من اللى هو...هههههههه 
> انت انساااان جميل جدا جدا جدا و انت اول عضو لفت نظري هنا في المنتدى لنشاطك الفظيع ومواضيعك الاكثر من رائعة...يا رب تفضل معانا على طول 
> (بصراحة افتكرتك انت اللى عامل المنتدى  في الاول ...هههههههههه  جهل بقى لسه جديدة)
> 
>  وبعدين لاقيتك بتتفرم و مفيش اي سؤال ناقص انت لسه ما اتسألتوش ...  
> ...


*الله يخليكي يا توته...
بجد بعد الاسئلة المفاجئة اللى قالتها قلب مصر, جا كلامك الجميل الرقيق دا فوقنى تانى وفرحنى قوى...
بجد اشكرك على الكلام الجميل دا...
وبعدين يا ستى كل عضو فينا بيحب المنتدى بيكون السبب في بقاء المنتدى بالشكل الجميل بتاعه علطول, علشان كده بتحسى ان كلنا اصحاب المنتدى لانه بيجمعنا كلنا من كل مكان في العالم علشان نقعد فيه ونتكلم كلنا.

بس سيبك...الاسئلة اللى اخدتها على دماغى طول الاسبوعين دول بصراحة خلونى الف حوالين نفسى ههههههههههه, بس بجد متعة كبيرة قوى انى الاقى اهتمام من الاعضاء في انهم يتعرفوا عليا بالرغم من انى جديد لسه زي ما قالت بوكى بوكي مابقاليش كام شهر في المنتدى الكبير دا.

بمناسبة الاحلام...لازم تتأكدى من حاجة... انك تقدرى تحققى احلامك كلها, لو عندك ارادة قوية ورغبة فعلية انك تحققيها, بس زي ما انتى قلتى بأه علشان انتى بنت لازم تتنازلى عن بعض الاحلام لان تنفيذها هايكون مستحيل...
الباراشوت بأه مالهوش دعوة بالخوف من المرتفعات, دا عايز حد فعلا مستغنى عن عمره...ههههههههههههههههههههه
بتطيرى حوالى 4000 متر وبعد كده هوب بتلاقى المشرف اللى معاكى رماكى في الهوا من باب الطيارة, هى 30 ثانية في الاول بتحسى انك خلاص هاتموتى قبل ما تشوفى الارض تاني, بس بعد كده لما تركزى وتحسى انك طايرة فعلا بتحسى بمتعة شديدة جدا ومابتبقيش عايزه تلمسى الارض تانى خالص...احساس رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا, وعلى فكرة القفز من الباراشوت مش محتاج دورة اكتر من دقيقة قبل الطيران المرشد بيقول بعض التعليمات, وكمان رخيص مش غالى....
وان شاء الله تشوفى الشفق القطبى وتستمتعى بزيارتك لاوربا وتشوفى المانيا وتروحى اسبانيا وتتفرجى على كل مكان جميل في الدنيا....
وان شاء الله احلامك تتحقق كلها تتحقق...اهم حاجة انك تفضلى وراها لغاية ماتحققيها, وقتها هاتحسى بمتعة شديدة جدا وانتى بتحققى حلم من الاحلام دي...
والشفق القطبى هانزل عنه موضوع ان شاء الله في اقرب وقت, لانه ظاهرة كونية جميلة جدا, بخلاف انها كحقيقة علمية اتكلم عنها القرآن الكريم واشار للاسباب حدوثها في اكتر من آية...
مش عارف اقولك ايه تانى, بس بجد كلامك دا اسعدنى جدا وخلانى مبسوط قوي قوي...
ربنا يخليكي لينا يا رب وتنزلى المواضيع المفاجآت بتاعتك, وانا اهو مش قلت لحد عليها ههههههههههههه يعني لسه مفاجآت زي ما هى بس ادعى ربنا مافيش حد يعرفها قبل ما تنزل...
ان شاء الله مرة تانية وتالتة والف تحققى كل احلامك الجميلة وتستمعتى بيها كلها, بس ابقى افتكريني بأه وقتها..
شفتى؟ انا اللى رغيت كتير دلوقتي اكتر منك....اصل انا رغاى جداااااا وماباصدق حد يفتحنى في الكلام
هههههههههه
خلاص خلاص سكت اهو
تحياتى اختى العزيزة

*

----------


## حمادو

> حمااادو
> انت لسه بتتعصر يا حمادو
> 
> عماتا انا مش جاية اسال ولا حاجه انا قمت بالواجب خلاص
> انا بس جاية اشجع     
> و ابدى كل احترامى و تقديرى لشخصك 
> و لصراحتك و صدقك فى الكلام
> وفعلا اجاباتك كلها منطقية و ارائك مرنه و جميله
> انا سعيده بمعرفتك و بالفرصة اللى اتاحت اننا نتعرف عليك 
> ...


*باتعصر؟؟؟
هى اسئلة قلب مصر دى كانت عصر؟؟؟
دى اسئلة الفولت بتاعها كان عالى جدا جدا على رأي اوشا, بجد انا امبارح طول الوقت عمال افكر واكتب وامسح واضيف واحذف علشان خاطر اقدر اوصل وجهة نظرى وشعورى....واتمنى انها تكون وصلت كلها لقلب مصر...
اشكرك يا مصراوية على التشجيع الجميل دا...
ويعلم الله معزتك عندى كأخت في المنتدى احترمها واقدرها...
والحمد لله ان الاجابات كانت منطقية بالرغم من انى في بعض الاحيان باكون غير منطقى تماما ههههههه
سعيد بمشاركتك يا مصراوية وسعيد جدا انى جاوبت على اسئلتك 
وربنا يديم الاخوة في الله...
وبيتهيأ لى من حقى دلوقتى بأه انى اخرج واعمل لنفسى يومين اجاااااااااااااااااازة بعد الاسبوعين العذاب على كرسى الكهرباء دا...
هههههههههههه

تحياتى*

----------


## المشاكس

O.o
^.^

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركته

بجد حمادو انا سعيدة جدا بك و بفترة تواجدك علي الكرسي 

فانت من أكثر الأعضاء صراحة في الردود و كنت كمان ايه سريع 

و معلش لو كنا أثقلنا عليك بالأسئلة بس ديه معزة  :: 

و اليوم يبقي مر سريع فترة تواجدك الجميلة علي الكرسي معنا

و إلي الملتقي في حوارات أخري ان شاء الله

و بعد لحظات سيكون معنا ضيف جديد علي كرسي التعارف

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ العزيز حمادو 

بعد الحوار الرائع والاعترافات الصريحة والممتعة ....
لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم بخالص الشكر والتقدير للغالية بوكي علي أختيارها شخصية عزيزة وغالية علي قلوبنا جميعا ...
حمادو اتمني لك الصحة والعافية ومستقبل رائع ومشرق وتحقيق لأمنياتك ....
فأنت أنسان رائع تشرفت بمعرفته وبصدق أخوتة الغالية .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك وحفظك وصانك من كل شر .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

نورت الكرسي يا حمادو 
وسعيدة بالتعرف علي الشخصية المحترمة  جدا 
وصحيح جيت متاخر 
بس انت اتسئلت كثير مش نقصني 
منور في كل وقت 
تقبل تحياتي 
في امان الله

----------

